# Bergwerk jetzt Direktvertrieb!!!!



## sebi-online88 (24. November 2004)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels,

ab Heute hat Bergwerk zum Direktvertrieb gewechselt. Das heisst, dass jeder direkt bei Bergwerk sein Rad bestellen kann. Ich denke der Toni wird es noch genau beschreiben wie es laufen wird.


----------



## Nomercy (24. November 2004)

@sebi-online88

Zunächst tut es mir leid, daß Dein Vertrag nicht verlängert werden konnte.
Beim Blick nach vorne frage ich mich, wie es für alle weitergeht?
Ausserdem fände ich es schade, wenn die recht individuelle und kundennahe Betreuung durch das bestehende Händlernetz, nach und nach in dem Nadelöhr eines Direktvertriebs verloren geht. Bin sehr auf weitere Informationen gespannt.

Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joob45 (24. November 2004)

direktvertrieb, roseversand oder wie!! hat sich gs anders entschieden  

nun denn. wenns wirklich so sein sollte  
muß sich bw seine - philosophie - im grunde überdenken. sie lassen ihre bikes für den irrektvertrieb von mr. .... zusammen restfertigen. -BERGWERK- sollte für was anderes stehen! teuer aber individuell-handwerklich-funktionalität und durch dacht(faunus federweg  klappt nett so richtig)

das kann ja nur besser werden  

sorry war an sich nicht so gemeint aber nach diesem hammer sollte das geld was man für alu ausgiebt anders verwerten!

bitte nicht falsch verstehen aber das ist meine meinung.

bei bw läuft was falsch


----------



## wondermike (24. November 2004)

Also nix für ungut, aber das klingt zunächst mal nach einer ziemlichen Ente. Lassen wir uns mal überraschen.


----------



## Nomercy (24. November 2004)

wondermike schrieb:
			
		

> Also nix für ungut, aber das klingt zunächst mal nach einer ziemlichen Ente. Lassen wir uns mal überraschen.


 Gehen wir mal davon aus, daß zumindest in der Vergangeheit einige echte Informationen:
    a) im Forum bekannt wurden
    b) nicht jedoch auf der Bergwerk-Homepage

    Und sehen wir uns die Situation jetzt an:
    a) trifft zu
    b) trifft zu

    So könnte man annehmen, daß die Information zutreffend ist. 

    Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## sebi-online88 (24. November 2004)

wondermike schrieb:
			
		

> Also nix für ungut, aber das klingt zunächst mal nach einer ziemlichen Ente. Lassen wir uns mal überraschen.



Denkst du ich erzähle hier was vom Pferd oder wie. Ruf Morgen an und überzeuge dich einfach selbst. Ich habe mit der Firma zusammen gearbeitet und weiss  was stimmt und was nicht.

Direktvertrieb und billiger als davor!!!!!!


----------



## Nomercy (24. November 2004)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> ... und 25% auf den VK billiger als davor!!!!!!


  Oh, Shimano-Produkte. Endlich preiswert! 


  P.S.: Mal Spaß beiseite, die Info von Dir ist zumindest unzureichend. Bei Bergwerk kann ich HEUTE weder Preise, noch eine für den Direktvertrieb ausreichende Produktbeschreibung, noch eine shopähnliche Struktur oder gar AGB's erkennen.


----------



## sebi-online88 (24. November 2004)

Gute Preise Gute Besserung...  


@Nomercy
Es ist seit Heute so und der Rest geht mich nichts an... Macht doch bitte morgen einen Anruf 07231/60100 und fragt den Toni. Wir können ja wetten um ein Essen nach wahl des Gewinners


----------



## onkel_willi (24. November 2004)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Preise Gute Besserungundefined



kann ja verstehen, dass du frustriert bist - kenn dich und deine (ex-)rolle bei bergwerk aber nicht.

denke aber für offizielle verkündigungen ist anthony zuständig und kein exterener (seien sie jetzt wahr oder nicht). find das nicht ok - zumal du ja mal sicher paar euros von bergwerk bekommen hast??? oder hast du nur von deinem vertragspapier gelebt. 

na dann noch viel spass!

onkel willi


----------



## sebi-online88 (24. November 2004)

onkel_willi schrieb:
			
		

> kann ja verstehen, dass du frustriert bist - kenn dich und deine (ex-)rolle bei bergwerk aber nicht.
> 
> denke aber für offizielle verkündigungen ist anthony zuständig und kein exterener (seien sie jetzt wahr oder nicht). find das nicht ok - zumal du ja mal sicher paar euros von bergwerk bekommen hast??? oder hast du nur von deinem vertragspapier gelebt.
> 
> ...



Wenn du keinen Plan hast, dann rede bitte nicht mit. Was ich hier schreibe ist eine Sache die Morgen die ganze Bikewelt weiss. Ach und was ich von BW bekommen habe ist eine andere Sache und hat auch nichts mit diesem Thema zu tun. Nimm es nicht persönlich, aber so etwas regt mich auf wenn Leute meinen sie müssen den Richter spielen ohne zu wissen um was es geht.


----------



## onkel_willi (24. November 2004)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du keinen Plan hast, dann rede bitte nicht mit. Was ich hier schreibe ist eine Sache die Morgen die ganze Bikewelt weiss. Ach und was ich von BW bekommen habe ist eine andere Sache und hat auch nichts mit diesem Thema zu tun. Nimm es nicht persönlich, aber so etwas regt mich auf wenn Leute meinen sie müssen den Richter spielen ohne zu wissen um was es geht.



ich will dir jetzt nicht zu nahe treten...
aber was du hier abziehst hat erstens keinen stil und zweitens keine berechtigung. was du hier breitklopftst sind interna, die dich wohl seit heute nichts mehr angehen. da kann ich dir nur empfehlen ein offizielles statement seitens bergwerk abzuwarten.
grossen einblick in übliches geschäftsgebaren hast du mal auf keinen fall!

m.h.o.

onkel willi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi-online88 (24. November 2004)

@ Onkel Willi


----------



## onkel_willi (24. November 2004)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Onkel Willi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aber trotzdem prost...


----------



## daif (24. November 2004)

@onkel willi

...vielleicht hätte er das lieber den Toni verkünden lassen sollen, aber mei....
..nich zu viel Energie in Aufregen verwenden  

@all
bin mal gespannt wie sich das jetzt weiter entwickelt mit BW
ich denke man braucht nich einen auf Weltuntergang zu machen....abwarten erstmal

grüße aus Ulm an d' Bodäsäää,
natürlich auch an die anderen


----------



## sebi-online88 (24. November 2004)

Ich muss sagen, das Zitat in dem von Onkel Willi ist nicht von mir!!!!


----------



## onkel_willi (25. November 2004)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss sagen, das Zitat in dem von Onkel Willi ist nicht von mir!!!!



dann hat der liebe gott wohl diesen satz geschrieben?

menno, menno...

du hast es nicht gesagt, darum hast du es auch geändert???

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1600796&postcount=28

alles was du in einem forum sagst ist öffentlich! verstehst du das?  du erzählst hier exklusive stories vom pferd - solche 3/16 wahrheiten nerven mich schon in den ganzen mac foren. drum will gut überlegt sein, welche aussagen man über firma xyz, firma zby rauslässt - ob wahr oder unwahr. wahr is erstmal was firma xyz, firma zby sagt.


----------



## sebi-online88 (25. November 2004)

In diesem Beitrag war ein Fehler, und aus diesem Grund bleibt es mir frei den Beitrag zu ändern. Jedoch ist ein Zitat, das aus einem fremden Threads heraus kopiert wird der in keinen Zusammenhang mit diesem Thema steht, nicht im Intersse der User. Die Zitat enthält keine Infos zu diesem Thema und verfälscht die Meinung der Leser. Aus diesem Grund ist es eine Unterstellung die Strafrechtlich ist. Ich denke aus diesem Grund werde ich weitere Schlüsse ziehen um Personen mit solchen Absichten in Zukunft das Handwerk zu legen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_willi (25. November 2004)

ist ja bald weihnachten


----------



## sebi-online88 (25. November 2004)

onkel_willi schrieb:
			
		

> ist ja bald weihnachten



Ja es ist sehr schön sich auf das Fest zu freuen, auch wenn man keine Freude am Leben hat.


----------



## onkel_willi (25. November 2004)

VORSICHT ZITAT:


			
				sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja es ist sehr schön sich auf das Fest zu freuen, auch wenn man keine Freude am Leben hat.



wieso denn so traurig??
ich hab gedachr ihr trialer seid so lustige burschen


----------



## sebi-online88 (25. November 2004)

Eines wollte ich Euch BW-Usern noch sagen; Ich habe die letzten 2 Jahre meine Promotionshows aus Überzeugung an den Produkten von Bergwerk gefahren, und nicht aus dem Drang des Geldes. Aus diesem Grund finde ich es traurig, das sollche Leute wie der Onkel es nicht zu schätzen zu wissen, was ich und mein Teampartner in dieser Zeit für BW geleistet haben. Statt dessen probieren sie durch Unterbreitung von Lügen diesen Thread in ein Schlachtfeld zu verwandeln. Mit diesem Thema wollte ich nur BW wieder ein paar Kunden für das Weichnachtsgeschäft vermitteln, und dem Toni ein Stück Arbeit abnehmen. Es ist traurig das man leider immer alles 1000mal aufkauen muß bis jeder die passende Antwort für sich hat. Ich werde den Toni Morgen anrufen, und über alles berichten, wie z.B. dem Onkel usw. das er euch dann selber aufklären kann. BW ist ab Morgen bis Sonntag auf der Messe in Ka und nur schlecht zu erreichen. Und wie gesagt, ich habe mich im Guten mit BW getrennt, und falls es anderst rüber kommt weiss ich nicht warum.

Wünsche allen BW-Usern noch lange Freude mit Ihren Topbikes


----------



## Endurance (25. November 2004)

Oh Mann, das war wohl eine harte Nacht.

Hoffe die Mütze Schlaf hat allen gut getan und die Gemüter beruhigt. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das eine Firme über Nacht von Händlernetz auf Direktvertrieb wechselt. => 
Also ganz ruhig bleiben und abwarten was da kommt und nicht Hirngespinsten nachjagen. Irgendwer wird das bestimmt noch ausführlicher erklären und darauf sollten wir jetzt einfach mal warten.


----------



## (Nordlicht) (25. November 2004)

Original Meldung:

Preissenkung bei der Premium Marke Bergwerk!


Die Rahmenschmiede Bergwerk, ansässig in Pforzheim, ändert ihr Vertriebssystem und kann somit ab 1. Dezember 2004 die Preise um 25% senken.

Ein Bergwerk Pfadfinder, das vormals  4.020,- gekostet hat, ist nun für  2.999,- zu haben. Für die Kunden werden somit alle Bergwerk Bikes erschwinglicher! 

Die schlechte Konjunktur, sowie die verhaltene Vororder der Bikehändler hat uns zum Wechsel des Vertriebskonzeptes, hin zum Direktvertrieb, bewogen, so Werner Zebisch von der Fa. Bergwerk Bikes. Für die Kunden ändert sich überhaupt nichts, außer das alle Bikes günstiger werden. Den Service und die Beratung gibt es nach wie vor bei ausgesuchten Bergwerk Stützpunkthändlern. 

*************************
Preise fallen um 25 %
Direktvertrieb bei Bergwerk
Infos: 07231 601000
www.bergwerk-bikes.de
*************************

#################################

Ich kan mir vorstellen, dass die Händler, die schon Bikes geordert haben bzw. noch welche aus dem letztem Jahr haben, auch richtig begeistert sind.
Die verdienen dann nämlich nichts mehr.


----------



## Lumix (25. November 2004)

@ Toni

Vielen Dank, dass die treuen Kunden jetzt wieder die blöden sind.  

Die Gebrauchtpreis sind jetzt voll den Bach runter!!!

Ich habe natürlich Verständnis für diesen Schritt. Stellte sich der Weg über die Händler wegen dem Baukastenprinzip oft als umständlich und fehlerbehaftet (stille Post) heraus.

Wir das neue Projekt über einen Internetshop abgewickelt??

Viel Erfolg mit dem neuen Konzept.

@all
Dann wird es hier im Forum bald sehr eng!!!

Lumix


----------



## Brägel (25. November 2004)

hat sich erledigt


----------



## Lumix (25. November 2004)

Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> hat sich erledigt




???? Gehst Du von der Fahne???? oder was geht!!!


----------



## onkel_willi (25. November 2004)

Lumix schrieb:
			
		

> ???? Gehst Du von der Fahne???? oder was geht!!!



hoffe ich doch auch nicht...

hier hat doch eh jeder ein ganz spezielles bergwerk - hab hier noch keines (zumindest bewusst) von der stange gesehen. so viel wird sich erstmal nicht ändern, mit der zeit vielleicht mehr bergwerker mit konfektionsrädern.

ciao

onkel willi

ps: hab gerade geschaut - das pfadfinder im keller sieht immer noch gleich geil aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locationmaster (25. November 2004)

ich habe das gefuehl das es hier einigen nur um ihren eigenen vorteil geht,
aber die frage nach dem ueberleben einer tollen bikemarke in den hintergrund tritt.
sollten wir nicht alle solidar sein und hoffen das dieser schritt bw eine zukunft
beschehrt ?!


----------



## XC_Freund (25. November 2004)

Ich bin mal gespannt, was meine Bestellung vom September kostet, wenn sie endlich ausgeliefert wird und ob ich dann noch meine individuelle Lackierung bekomme.
Gerade das individual Thema könnte bei Direktvertrieb kippen. Was für eine Marke nehme ich dann?


----------



## Lumix (25. November 2004)

XC_Freund schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin mal gespannt, was meine Bestellung vom September kostet, wenn sie endlich ausgeliefert wird und ob ich dann noch meine individuelle Lackierung bekomme.
> Gerade das individual Thema könnte bei Direktvertrieb kippen. Was für eine Marke nehme ich dann?



Finde ich überhaupt nicht!!!!

Wenn Du direkt vor Ort die Dinge klären kannst ist das eine bessere Lösung als wenn Du erst zum Händler gehst, der sein Halbwissen weitergibt, es zu Rückfragen kommt bla bla bla!!!!

Peter


----------



## XC_Freund (25. November 2004)

Ich bin ja auch sehr auf das Direktvertriebskonzept von Bergwerk gespannt.
Zum Thema Halbwissen beim Händler, warum bekomme ich als Endverbraucher die Bergwerkmail zum gleichen Zeitpunkt wie mein Händler?


----------



## Eisenfaust (25. November 2004)

XC_Freund schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin ja auch sehr auf das Direktvertriebskonzept von Bergwerk gespannt.
> Zum Thema Halbwissen beim Händler, warum bekomme ich als Endverbraucher die Bergwerkmail zum gleichen Zeitpunkt wie mein Händler?



... weil der Händler nun dem Endkunden gleichgestellt ist oder umgekehrt ;-)


----------



## Nomercy (25. November 2004)

Mann, oh Mann. Was sind denn das für Schnellschüsse?  

Jetzt bekommt man eine Ahnung, was der Bergwerk-Slogan "... von der Ist-Zeit entkoppelt ..." sowie "... den positiven deutschen Tugenden, die in Zuverlässigkeit und Beständigkeit ihre Ergänzung finden ..." bedeuten könnte.

Auf ein Bergwerkprodukt muß man Wochen warten. Dazu eine Frage: Was wird aus den Kunden, die sich jetzt im Bestellfenster befinden? Sind die gekniffen?

Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## tomblume (25. November 2004)

bei nicolai klappts doch auch ganz gut.

das schaffen die schon ...


tom


----------



## Eisenfaust (25. November 2004)

Zum Hochglanzprospekt fällt mir eigentlich nur folgendes ein: Papier hält still. oder "Schein und Sein". Tugenden? Die Verbindung kann ich nicht ganz herstellen ... weil es keine gibt? 
In der Übergangszeit wird es immer 'Opfer' oder Verluste geben. Es bleibt Abwägungssache, ob man diesen die neuen Preisstrukturen zugute kommen läßt oder sie formaljuristisch an ihre Verbidnlichkeit bindet. Bergwerk wird darauf sicher eine Antwort haben - die uns als zum großen Teil Nichtbetroffene nicht interessieren sollte.

Warten wir doch mal ab, wie sich der Direktvertrieb entwickelt. Der Individualität tut dies sicher keinen Abbruch, im Gegenteil, Sonderwünsche können 'direkt' gestellt und bearbeitet werden.

Mit verwundert etwas die 'verhaltene Vororder' der Händler. Hier beißt sich die Katze in den eigenen Schwanz. Bergwerk hat meiner Meinung nicht genügend Marktanalysen und 'Kontrollen' betrieben. Als ich im vergangenen Jahr meinen Rahmen beim hiesigen 'Premiumhändler' bestellen wollte, hatte der nicht mal ein einziges Bergwerk in seinen Austellungsräumen (die zum Platzen voll sind mit anderen 'Nobelmarken'). Auf die Frage, wie es mit Fraben aussieht, erklärte man mir, daß kommende Woche (damals) ein schwarz-weißes Faunus für einen Kunden kommen würde, das könne ich mir anschauen. Rohrsatz? Davon wußte man nichts ... aha, das also ist ein Premiumhändler!
Ich habe meinen Rahmen dann bei einem kleineren Händler aus dem Süddeutschen geordert. Der wollte mir - von sich aus!! - zum Selbstkostenpreis einen Farb-Rohrsatz zukommen lassen, den jeder Premiumhändler wohl ordern kann. Mir scheint, daß es ein wenig am Qualitätsmanagement hapert. In Germanien ist es wohl doch etwas anders als auf der anatolischen Hochebene unter Schafen. Vielleicht hätte Bergwerk weniger in überschwere Worte und Hochglanzprospekte ohne Farbtabellen investieren sollen als vielmehr in ein ausgeklügelteres System der Premiumhändlerendkontrolle. Wenn diese Sorte Händler nämlich lediglich ein Mercury in Taubenblau im Laden stehen haben und kein Fully und nicht mit einem obligatorischen Farbrohrsatz, dann weiß ich auch nicht so recht, ob ich da wirklich was kaufen sollte! 

Naja, es ist natürlich sehr eigen mit dem Farbempfinden, aber ich zum Beispiel wäre wie von einem Magneten angezogen sicherlich zu einem Rahmen gewandert, wenn dieser wie bei Fettkloß' Bike in Bianchi grün gehalten gewesen wäre oder dieses sehr schöne bordeaux-rot. Das Taubenblau sticht auch sehr ins Auge, vor allem hebt es sich unter vielen karminroten, wiesengrünen oder tristen schwarzen Bikes hervor. Mir jedenfalls ist es aufgefallen, als ich besagten Premiumhändler wieder besuchte. Es geht ja nicht darum, schon eingeschworene Bergwerker wieder für einen Rahmen zu gewinnen oder zu halten, dies geschieht auf einer völlig anderen Ebene als die Aquise eines Neukunden. Der muß 'gelockt' werden! Und wenn Bergwerk dem Händler nicht entgegenkommen will/kann oder nicht dafür sorgt, daß der Händler das Prädikat 'Premium' auch verdient, dann ist mir klar, warum es zu Problemen kommen kann. 

Naja, seien wir nicht zu hart. Lieber einen Imageschaden als überhaupt keinen Ansprechpartner mehr! Vielleicht wird es ja besser.


----------



## Lene (25. November 2004)

Na ja, 

bin schon eine Weile am Planen für die nächste Saiso. Soll ein Rohloff-Bike werden. 
Bergwerk war da in der engeren Wahl. Jetzt bin ich schon etwas irritiert. Einerseits ist natürlich schön, dass die Teile jetzt billiger werdenb.

Anderseits weiß ich nicht so recht, was ich von einer Firma halten soll, die so eine Politik nötig hat bzw. sie auf diese Art und Weise umsetzt.

Mit seriös und Werthaltigkeit hat das ja wohl sehr wenig zu tun. Scheinen wohl die gleichen Probleme wie VW, Opel oder wer auch immer zu haben. Allerdings sind die wenigstens noch so profeesionell, dass solche Meldungen nicht schon vor der öffentlichen Bekanntgabe in irgendwelchen Foren herumgeistern.

Der Effekt wird wohl auch der gleiche sein. Die Wertigkeit der Marke sinkt und über kurz oder lang wird es dann richtig eng. Schon klar, dass muss nicht so sein, aber es gibt ja wohl genug Beispiele bei denen das der Anfang vom Ende war. Ich meine, wenn´s gut laufen würde, hätten Sie solche spontanen, offenbar schlecht vorbereiteten Aktione wohl nicht nötig, oder?

Also ich drück den Jungs die Daumen aber werde mir das mit dem Bike von denen wohl nochmal überlegen (ja, das ist ein ein bischen ein Widerspruch).

Lene


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brägel (25. November 2004)

Lumix schrieb:
			
		

> ???? Gehst Du von der Fahne???? oder was geht!!!



"Hat sich erledigt" meint hier, dass ich gleichzeitig dasselbe gepostet hatte wie Nordlicht, mein Post hatte sich also erledigt (deshalb geändert)


----------



## Eisenfaust (25. November 2004)

@Lene

Weil Du es anführst: Es ist mitlerweile ein in der Industrie durchgängiges Problem, zu vernünftigen Preisen und werthaftig zu produzieren. Bergwerk wird als kleineres Unternehmen noch schwerer am Markt zu kämpfen haben als VW oder Opel. Es mag wie Polemik klingen, aber EU-Dogmen, Globalisierungswahnsinn, PISA (I + II) und eine 'geniale' Writschaftspolitik (qualis rex, talis grex) hinterlassen Spuren! Wir  sollten froh sein, daß es Bergwerk noch möglich ist, sich durch eine Anpassung den neuen Gegebenheiten anzugleichen, auch wenn dadurch das Image leidet. Wenn die rahmen dadurch auf gleichem Fertigungsniveau bleiben und durch Gute - und nicht durch hohle Worte - glänzen, ist mir auch der Direktvertrieb lieb. 

Die Preise sind meiner Meinung nach eh überzogen - und das gilt nicht nur und am wenigsten für Bergwerk.
Die Presse ... tja, die Presse ... wir haben darüber ja so oft gescholten ... Wo war Bergwerk in den letzten Monaten/Jahren häufiger vertreten? 'bike' macht Langzeittests, da tauchen dann diverse Bikemarken auf. Scott und Specialized treten mit mieser Lackqaulität auf - und werden trotzdem gekauft wie blöd. Mein Bergwerk hat einen brutal zähen lack, aber das mußte ich erst selber 'erfahren' und las es nicht. 

Naja ... ich entschuldige mich schon mal im voraus bei den Forumsauguren, Forumsintellektuellen und Berufskritikern. 

Schauen wir mal, was passiert. Wir sind ja die Konsumenten und können uns ja noch anders entscheiden, wenn wir mit dem neuen Modell und der damit verbundenen Qualität nicht zufrieden sind.


----------



## carloz (25. November 2004)

Eisenfaust schrieb:
			
		

> Naja ... ich entschuldige mich schon mal im voraus bei den Forumsauguren, Forumsintellektuellen und *Berufskritikern*.



<irony>
Du entschuldigst dich bei dir selbst ? Sehr löblich   
</irony>

Also irgendwie ist das wie mit dem Wetter: Ist es heiss, dann mackern alle. Ist es kalt, auch ?! Was denn nun ?

Auf der einen Seite sollen Unternehmen auf die kunden eingehen und immer flexibler werden und das am besten alles gestern.
Jetzt kann man (wie schon oben erwähnt wurde) direkt bei BW ordern, Farbwünsche, ect. abgeben und bekommt zusätzlich 25% günstigere Rahmen ?! SO WHAT ?! Zudem bleiben die Premiumhändler am Start (Wenn sei denn wollen).

Hat man denn nun etwas verloren ? Ich finde nicht. 
Die meisten (wie auch mich) betrifft es doch derzeit eh nich, da das gute BW schon zu Hause in der Vitrine steht !   
Aber warten wir ab...

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Nomercy (25. November 2004)

Eisenfaust schrieb:
			
		

> ... Bergwerk wird darauf sicher eine Antwort haben - die uns als zum großen Teil Nichtbetroffene nicht interessieren sollte. ...


Hallo Eisenfaust,

betroffen sind wir doch alle. Nicht nur die derzeitigen Neukäufer, die jetzt mal so mir nichts dir nichts 1000 pulverisiert haben könnten.  
Mal abgesehen davon was auf der Bergwerkseite oder in Deinem Hochglanzprospekt steht. Spätestens bei Servicefragen oder beim Verkauf des edlen Gebrauchten betrifft es dann alle - alle die ein Bike mit "B" oder einen "Unions-Manta" (welch ein genialer Name! -> Respekt vor Deinen prädiktiven Fähigkeiten) ihr Eigentum nennen.

Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## Nomercy (25. November 2004)

carloz schrieb:
			
		

> ... Hat man denn nun etwas verloren ? Ich finde nicht.
> Die meisten (wie auch mich) betrifft es doch derzeit eh nich, da das gute BW schon zu Hause in der Vitrine steht ...


@Carloz, das Zauberwort heißt "Wertverlust"!

Also, von der Vitrine würde ich mich verabschieden, dort gehören wirklich wertvolle Dinge rein.  

Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## Eisenfaust (25. November 2004)

... ich wüßte es doch! Ich muß nur das Licht einschalten, schon geifern sie ... 

Freut euch, es ist bald Weihnachten, das Fest der Liebe. Das Bike gehört auf den Trail, nicht in die Vitrine und Wertverluste ergebn sich spätestens nach Einführung einer neuen Rahmenkollektion. Wer das ignoriert, ist selber schuld   

Mein Manta fährt sich heute genauso gut wie gestern, trotz des Werteverlustes über Nacht. Scheint dem guten Mercury wenig ausgemacht zu haben, Nur kann ich jetzt nicht mehr so dolle 'posen'   Was solls. Es ist und bleibt ein Fahrrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (25. November 2004)

Meine Erfahrungen mit den "Premium-Händlern" waren auch eher durchwachsen. Der eine hatte ein paar olle Wheelers im Laden rumstehen und fiel ansonsten nur durch konsequente Ahnungslosigkeit auf. Der andere Laden machte zwar auf den ersten Blick keinen sehr vielversprechenden Eindruck, die Leute erwiesen sich aber als sehr kompetent und zuverlässig, da habe ich das Bike dann auch gekauft. Das was ich mit unter einem "Premium-Händler" vorstelle sind beide nicht.

Seit unserem Besuch in Pforzheim verstehe ich manches besser. Letztlich ist Bergwerk ja eher ein metallverarbeitender Betrieb mit Mountainbike-Rahmen als Hauptprodukt, als ein wirklicher Mountainbike-Hersteller. Die Produkte sind (ich denek, das ist unbestritten) sehr gut, aber mit der Vermarktung hapert es doch deutlich. Heutzutage reicht es eben nicht, einfach gute Produkte zu produzieren und zu warten, bis die einer kauft.

So gesehen könnte der Direktvertrieb durchaus ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung sein, wenn die Sache denn konsequent angegangen und professionell aufgezogen wird. Da ich derzeit nicht den blassesten Schimmer habe, wie es konkret laufen soll, halte ich mich mit Urteilen erst mal zurück. Ich wünsche der Firma natürlich das Beste und viel Erfolg.


----------



## saturno (25. November 2004)

onkel_willi schrieb:
			
		

> ich will dir jetzt nicht zu nahe treten...
> aber was du hier abziehst hat erstens keinen stil und zweitens keine berechtigung. was du hier breitklopftst sind interna, die dich wohl seit heute nichts mehr angehen. da kann ich dir nur empfehlen ein offizielles statement seitens bergwerk abzuwarten.
> grossen einblick in übliches geschäftsgebaren hast du mal auf keinen fall!
> 
> ...



was regt ihr euch denn auf, das steht doch groß und breit bei der Bike offiziell auf deren Seite: 

Pressemitteilung 25.11.04:
Rechtzeitig zu Weihnachten: Die Rahmenschmiede Bergwerk, ansässig in Pforzheim, ändert ihr Vertriebssystem und kann somit ab 1. Dezember 2004 die Preise um 25% senken!

Ein Bergwerk Pfadfinder, das vormals 4.020,- Euro gekostet hat, ist nun für 2.999,- Euro zu haben. Für die Kunden werden somit alle Bergwerk Bikes erschwinglicher! 

"Die schlechte Konjunktur, sowie die verhaltene Vororder der Bikehändler hat uns zum Wechsel des Vertriebskonzeptes, hin zum Direktvertrieb, bewogen", so Werner Zebisch von der Fa. Bergwerk Bikes. "Für die Kunden ändert sich überhaupt nichts, außer das alle Bikes günstiger werden. 
Den Service und die Beratung gibt es nach wie vor bei ausgesuchten Bergwerk Stützpunkthändlern. 

Die dummen sind nun wieder die Händler, denen man mit schmalen Margen die ganze Zeit als Man vor Ort arbeiten ließ und die Kunden die ein Bike für teueres Geld gekauft haben. Und merkt euch eins, Bergwerk zieht jetz mehr Kohle pro Bike, als über den Fachhandelsverkauf vom lokalen Dealer. Und meistens ist der Direktvertrieb ne folge davon, das sich Produkte nicht mehr gut verkaufen lassen.


----------



## Eisenfaust (25. November 2004)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Eisenfaust,
> 
> betroffen sind wir doch alle. Nicht nur die derzeitigen Neukäufer, die jetzt mal so mir nichts dir nichts 1000 pulverisiert haben könnten.
> Gruß, Nomercy



Ich wollte ein gutes MTB haben, um damit ordentlich und lange Zeit durchs gelände brausen zu können. Vom Posing verstehe ich zu wenig, deshalb kann ich nicht so recht in die Diskussion über Wertsteigerung/Wertverlust einsteigen.


----------



## TortureKing (25. November 2004)

Dann melde ich mich hier nachdem ich ein paar PM´s erhalten habe auch mal zu Wort.

Onkel und Sebi regelt bitte Euren Disput per PM. 
Sollte es hier noch weitergehen schließe ich das Thema. Bitte immer dran denken das hier in den Herstellerforen auf relative "Off-Topic - Freiheit" Wert gelegt wird.

Rein inhaltlich ist der Fred imho. ok, da die Information inzwischen offiziell gemacht wurde und damit kein Insiderwissen, vorzeitig veröffentlicht wurde.

Stephan

P.S.
Noch ne kurze Anmerkung persönlicher Art: Solche Informationen sollten meiner Meinung nach aber immer vom Hersteller selbst kommen und die Wahl der Medien sollte auch ihnen überlassen werden


----------



## wondermike (25. November 2004)

Eisenfaust schrieb:
			
		

> Vom Posing verstehe ich zu wenig, deshalb kann ich nicht so recht in die Diskussion über Wertsteigerung/Wertverlust einsteigen.


Das glaubt Dir ja nun wirklich keiner. Dass Du von Wirtschaft nichts verstehst, glaube ich Dir schon eher, anders kann ich mir das Statement nicht erklären. Der Wiederverkaufswert einer Ware hängt ganz wesentlich vom Neupreis ab. Von daher bedeutet eine Verringerung des Neupreises automatisch auch eine Veringerung des Zeitwerts, ergo einen Wertverlust.


----------



## Nomercy (25. November 2004)

Eisenfaust schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich wüßte es doch! Ich muß nur das Licht einschalten, schon geifern sie ... ... Was solls. Es ist und bleibt ein Fahrrad.


Und wieder hat er Recht!
Es ist und bleibt ein Fahrrad. 
Ein Porsche ist und bleibt ein Auto. 
Eine Rolex ist und bleibt eine Uhr. 
Was soll's...  

Und sicher ist es für Freund Eisenfaust nicht nachvollziehbar, 
<Ironie> 
daß einige hier mit viel Engagement - nur wegen einem Fahrrad - so merkwürdige Dinge unternehmen.  
Sich Treffen wollen z.B.... 
</Ironie>
Nur ist er doch eher ein Typ der Marke, die das Licht ausschaltet.

Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## muzipok (25. November 2004)

Was geht denn hier ab??

Also eigentlich freu ich mich persönlich sehr, das Bergwerk die Preise um 25% reduziert. Bedeutet, ich kann mir noch ein Mercury 2005 kaufen. Evtl mit Rohloff, ähnlich der Achim Zahn Edition vom letzten Jahr.

Bergwerk ist und bleibt nun mal ein Bergwerk. Und wenn ich ein Rad kaufe, kaufe ich es nicht wie ein Auto, das ich nach 2 Jahren wieder verscherbel. 
Und das die Qualität von Bergwerk überragend ist, brauchen wir hier wohl nicht zu diskutieren.

Finde es sehr gut, wenn eine Firma weiter bestehen will. Und dabei auch mal drastische Änderungen im Vertriebskonzept ausprobiert.
Wieviel Wert hätte denn noch ein Bergwerk, wenn die Schmiede zu macht???
Denkt mal bitte über das nach was ihr hier so schreibt. Nachvollziehen kann ich das nciht....


----------



## sebi-online88 (25. November 2004)

Meiner Meinung bringt ein Direktvertrieb nur dann was, wennn alles drum herum stimmt. Lieferzeit, Rückgaberecht, Service sowie fachmännische durch geschultes Personal usw. Nicht jeder Kunde ist ein Freak wie Ihr es seit, und baut sein Bock selbst auf. Viele Kunden wollen sich über alles genaue Infos holen, und da scheiden sich leider bei den meisten Versandhändlern die Geister. Einkaufen bei Direktvertrieben und Versandhändlern ist etwas für die die wissen was sie wollen. Der Otto normal Kunde will jedoch ein Gespräch mit dem Verkäufer.
Klar bleibt BW von der Qualität gleich, nur mit der Zeit bekommt die Sache einen Hauch von einem Discountbike.


----------



## carloz (25. November 2004)

@NoMercy: Mir schwant böses. Ihr wollt euer edel Gefährt abstoßen ?!   
Also für die Händler mag ja was verloren gehn. Aber wer denkt denn an Verkauf ?
Wie Eisenfaust schrieb: Ein schönes, funktionelles bike mit dem man durch die Wälder brettern kann. Nicht mehr - nicht weniger.
Ich sehe das jetzt nicht so eng. Aber naja 

We´ll see...

greetZ
CarloZ

P.S.: Bitte lasset uns nicht den Spaß vergessen, den wir mit den bikes bisher hatten und auch in Zukunft haben werde, okay ?!  

@Torture: Wenn sich 2 streiten und nicht einigen können ist wohl das schlechteste den thread zuzumachen. Somit bestrafst du andere, die den thread hier des Interesses wegen aufmachten / lesen.
Ist das Sinn des Forums ? ich denke nicht.  Also bidde auflassen, okay ? die 2 Herren werden sich sicher gütlich einigen können, oder Jungs ?


----------



## wondermike (25. November 2004)

Nur damit keine Missverständnisse aufkommen: ich bin nach wie vor begeistert von meinem Bike und habe keinerlei Absicht, es je zu verkaufen. Ich wollte nur auf eine simple ökonomische Tatsache hinweisen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (25. November 2004)

@ Carloz:
Bin ja auch gegen Sippenhaft  .... und inzwischen ist der Tread ja schon wieder in geregelten Bahnen ..... wenn es aber weiter gegangen wäre, hätten sich sicher noch andere mit eingemischt und dann hätte ich geschlossen, ohne Frage.

Grundsätzlich muss ich aber mal sagen das Ihr stolz auf Euch sein dürft .... nette Community, überwiegend vernünftige Leute und konstruktiver Umgang mit dem Thema.


----------



## carloz (25. November 2004)

Das gehört doch zu den BW Tugenden    SCNR

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## onkel_willi (25. November 2004)

@ CarloZ:

meins bleibt meins! 



 

ciao

onkel willi


----------



## carloz (25. November 2004)

@Onkel: GENAU !  

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Nomercy (25. November 2004)

carloz schrieb:
			
		

> @NoMercy: Mir schwant böses. Ihr wollt euer edel Gefährt abstoßen ?!
> Also für die Händler mag ja was verloren gehn. Aber wer denkt denn an Verkauf ?
> ...
> P.S.: Bitte lasset uns nicht den Spaß vergessen, den wir mit den bikes bisher hatten und auch in Zukunft haben werde, okay ?!


Mein Pathfinder habe ich für den alten Preis vor Wochen bestellt.
Ohne, daß ich es schon einmal gesehen habe, ist es bereits 1000 weniger wert. Das stimmt mich traurig, obwohl ich (wie Eisenfaust) nicht auf jeden Tausender schauen muß.  

Diese Hauruckaktion ist nicht sehr schön. Andere Hersteller gehen behutsamer vor, damit ihre Stammkunden diese (an sich normale Entwicklung) nicht so knallhart spüren. Da werden solche Entwicklungen zum Teil mit Modellwechseln verbunden. Oder mit technischen Neuerungen. Sie kommen angekündigt oder zumindest absehbar im Rahmen einer zuverlässigen Modellpolitik.  


@Carloz
Keine Panik, ich liebe mein treues Mercury. Und an Verkauf denke ich überhaupt nicht (solange der Platz im Arbeitszimmer reicht).  
Aber der, der es jetzt vorgehabt hätte, nunja, der würde schon Verluste einfahren ...


----------



## Nomercy (25. November 2004)

muzipok schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wieviel Wert hätte denn noch ein Bergwerk, wenn die Schmiede zu macht???
> Denkt mal bitte über das nach was ihr hier so schreibt. Nachvollziehen kann ich das nciht....


@muzipok
Ist ein merkwürdiges Argument.

Aber wie gehabt, Firmenpolitik ist die eine Seite - der so oft beschworene Stil die andere ...

Ausserdem wären mir persönlich neue bzw. verbesserte Produkte (was das eine oder andere Modell ja schon nötig hätte) zum alten Preis lieber gewesen, als dieser Schwenk in Richtung Discounter.

Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## Eisenfaust (25. November 2004)




----------



## CLang (25. November 2004)

hi, 

also mir, als noch nicht bw-besitzer, gefällt die nachricht natürlich, nicht zuletzt weil der nächste bw-händler 70 km entfernt liegt. da ist man ja mit direktbestellung besser dran... günstiger ist natürlich auch nicht schlecht!

eure bedenken kann ich natürlich verstehen, aber wenn der umsatz nicht mehr stimmt muss reagiert werden! neu- bzw. weiterentwicklungen sind sicherlich mit hohen kosten verbunden, so hat man wohl nur preissenkungen als ausweg gesehen. dabei gehts doch um die erhaltung eurer marke!

da ist doch die entscheidung über direktvertrieb kosten zu senken tausendmal besser als an der qualität zu sparen und vielleicht die rahmen im ausland produzieren zu lassen, usw.

und als discounter werden bikes mit bestenfalls mittelmässiger qualität zum kampfpreis bezeichnet, nicht bikes mit top-qualität

wenn berwerk die qualität hält, bleibt ein bw auch ein bw, oder kauft ihr eure räder weil sie teuer sind!?

grüsse


----------



## Nomercy (25. November 2004)

CLang schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> also mir, als noch nicht bw-besitzer, gefällt die nachricht natürlich, nicht zuletzt weil der nächste bw-händler 70 km entfernt liegt. da ist man ja mit direktbestellung besser dran... günstiger ist natürlich auch nicht schlecht!
> 
> ...


Da gebe ich Dir recht. Und die Preispolitik kann nur Bergwerk selbst entscheiden. 
Aber es stellt sich die Frage, wie weit eine sog. Premiummarke dieses Spiel mit dem Massenmarkt mitmachen kann. 
Wie sieht es ausserdem mit der freien Konfigurierbarkeit aus? Hier fährt eigentlich keiner ein Bike im Bergwerkstandard. Gibt es eine neue Minimalkonfiguration? Ist das Konfigurieren überhaupt möglich? Und was machen dann die Preise?
Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (25. November 2004)

Eisenfaust schrieb:
			
		

> @wondermike
> Da Du Dich in Sachen Wirtschaft ja so gut auskennst, sag mir doch bitte, wie Du den Wiederverkaufswert eines Pfadfinders für ehemals 4020,-  nach einem Jahr Gebrauch VOR der Ankündigung einstufst und wo Du ihn jetzt nach dieser Ankündigung festmachst. Oder kannst Du ungefähr die Korrektur in Prozent nach unten angeben?


Da ich keine aussagekräftigen Marktdaten über den Wiederverkaufswert eines Bergwerk Pfadfinder habe, kann ich da auch keine irgendwie fundierte Zahl sagen. Die Korrektur nach unten könnte man spekulativ linear zur Senkung des Neupreises ansetzen, d.h. Neupreis -25% => Zeitwert -25%. Experimentell ließe sich dies natürlich nur durch den Verkauf einer statistisch signifikanten Anzahl gebrauchter PFs ermitteln.


----------



## CLang (25. November 2004)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> Da gebe ich Dir recht. Und die Preispolitik kann nur Bergwerk selbst entscheiden.
> Aber es stellt sich die Frage, wie weit eine sog. Premiummarke dieses Spiel mit dem Massenmarkt mitmachen kann.
> Wie sieht es ausserdem mit der freien Konfigurierbarkeit aus? Hier fährt eigentlich keiner ein Bike im Bergwerkstandard. Gibt es eine neue Minimalkonfiguration? Ist das Konfigurieren überhaupt möglich? Und was machen dann die Preise?
> Gruß, Nomercy



meine hoffnung ist natürlich, dass sich ausschließlich der vertriebsweg ändert. ist ja noch nichts anderes bekannt, oder? 

wenn das konfigurieren wegfällt, werde ich mich nach einer anderen marke uzmsehen müssen! allein wegen meinem gewicht (~85kg) sind komplettbikes nicht interessant für mich. "bessere" ausstattungen (mit xt) sind ja meist mit skarebs kombiniert.  

und nachdem die hoffnung zuletzt stirbt, wird alles gut!  

grüsse


----------



## die tina (25. November 2004)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> Hier fährt eigentlich keiner ein Bike im Bergwerkstandard.


 Doch ich, aber ich habe mich bei euch noch nicht vorgestell. Also mein LSD ist genauso, wie von BW konfiguriert, nur den Sattel hab ich gegen meinen alten getauscht.

 Gekriegt hab ich das Bike vor genau 2 Monaten und da finde ich 25% Preisverfall schon bissl heftig - so krass ist es ja noch nicht mal bei Computern! Aber das Fahrvergnügen kann das auch nicht trüben!

    Tina


----------



## Nomercy (25. November 2004)

CLang schrieb:
			
		

> meine hoffnung ist natürlich, dass sich ausschließlich der vertriebsweg ändert. ist ja noch nichts anderes bekannt, oder?
> 
> wenn das konfigurieren wegfällt, werde ich mich nach einer anderen marke uzmsehen müssen! allein wegen meinem gewicht (~85kg) sind komplettbikes nicht interessant für mich. "bessere" ausstattungen (mit xt) sind ja meist mit skarebs kombiniert.
> 
> ...


Ja, Hoffnung ist die letzte Hoffnung, die uns noch bleibt.  
Aber das Konfigurieren, war ja bisher fast ein Muss (bei Montage durch den BW-Händler) bzw. eine angenehme Nebenwirkung. Diesbezüglich lief ja der Deal immer zwischen Händler und uns Endkunden. Dort gab es Spielräume für den Preis und für die Qualität. Ein Direktvertrieb bringt das bei einer so kleinen Firma nicht. Stellt Euch vor man ordere hier irgendwelche mega-raren hochvernickelte Parts. Gibt es die auch für 25% weniger? 
Gruß, Nomercy

P.S.: Hallo Tina. Du gibst uns Hoffnung...


----------



## CLang (25. November 2004)

wondermike schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich keine aussagekräftigen Marktdaten über den Wiederverkaufswert eines Bergwerk Pfadfinder habe, kann ich da auch keine irgendwie fundierte Zahl sagen. Die Korrektur nach unten könnte man spekulativ linear zur Senkung des Neupreises ansetzen, d.h. Neupreis -25% => Zeitwert -25%. Experimentell ließe sich dies natürlich nur durch den Verkauf einer statistisch signifikanten Anzahl gebrauchter PFs ermitteln.




wenn man jetzt vor kurzem sein bike bekommen hat ist die preissenkung ja schon heftig, aber die diskussion mit dem wiederverkaufswert erübrigt sich doch wenn man sein bike lange fährt. ein zehn jahre altes bike ist so oder so nicht mehr viel wert, zumindest wenn man damit kräftig durch die botanik heizt...  

grüsse


----------



## wondermike (25. November 2004)

@CLAng
Das ist richtig. Ich denke mal, für die meisten von uns ist diese Diskussion rein akademisch. Aber natürlich wurmt es einen schon, wenn man vor einem halben Jahr über 4000 Kröten abgedrückt hat und jetzt ist das Teil auf einmal viel billiger. Aber wie bereits erwähnt, ich bilde mir erst ein Urteil, wenn ich mehr Einzelheiten kenne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CLang (25. November 2004)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, Hoffnung ist die letzte Hoffnung, die uns noch bleibt.
> Aber das Konfigurieren, war ja bisher fast ein Muss (bei Montage durch den BW-Händler) bzw. eine angenehme Nebenwirkung. Diesbezüglich lief ja der Deal immer zwischen Händler und uns Endkunden. Dort gab es Spielräume für den Preis und für die Qualität. Ein Direktvertrieb bringt das bei einer so kleinen Firma nicht. Stellt Euch vor man ordere hier irgendwelche mega-raren hochvernickelte Parts. Gibt es die auch für 25% weniger?
> Gruß, Nomercy
> 
> P.S.: Hallo Tina. Du gibst uns Hoffnung...




die 25% beziehen sich ja vielleicht nur auf die bisher angebotenen komplettbikes, bzw. auf die rahmen. 
selbst zusammengestellt (wenns denn noch geht) wirds sicherlich nicht sooo viel günstiger. möglich, dass es eine konfiguration nur aus einem eingeschränkten angebot gibt....

also abwarten und wie gesagt hoffen...


----------



## Fettkloß (25. November 2004)

so , jetzt ich auch noch :

gezahlt okt. 03 699 für rahmen in sonderfarbe . 25% sind 174,75  , bleiben 524,25  übrig .

174,75  sind ein chris king steuersatz und ca. 2 tune flaschenhalter mit flaschen . 
soll ich mich jetzt aufregen oder was   

wer`n komplettbike gekauft hat , hat klar die arschkarte gezogen - aber es gibt schlimmeres


----------



## Nomercy (25. November 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> ... wer`n komplettbike gekauft hat , hat klar die arschkarte gezogen - aber es gibt schlimmeres


Man könnte sogar sagen, der hat die Premium-Arschkarte gezogen.
Wobei es sich ja eigentlich nur auf die Komplettbikes von der Stange beziehen kann.
Selbst die durch einen Händler mit Parts auf Kundenwusch zusammengeschraubten Bikes, entziehen sich bereits dieser Logik. Ich bin mal gespannt ... Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## Fettkloß (25. November 2004)

so ganz nachvollziehen kann ichs auch nicht - 25% auch auf das shimanozeug , gabeln , laufräder usw ????? nur auf die rahmen hätt ich ja noch kapiert , aber auf alles ??? 

na ja - ich bin froh wenn ich meine eigenen kalkulationen hinbekomme - mach ich mir mal keinen kopp wie das bergwerk macht   ich bin gespannt !


----------



## Fettkloß (25. November 2004)

nur damit ich nicht falsch verstanden werde :

ich halte den weg zum billigbike für absolut FALSCH . auch die preissenkung von 25% ist viel zu hoch . 5 bis max. 10 % wären absolut ausreichend gewesen . bei preisnachlässen von 25% im handwerk würde der kunde von einer ünseriösen kalkulation ausgehen !!!!

ich halte den beschrittenen weg für falsch , die andere richtung wäre richtiger gewesen , wenn auch ungleich schwerer und hätte ein gewisses durchhaltevermögen gefordert , aber ....


----------



## Eisenfaust (25. November 2004)

wondermike schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich keine aussagekräftigen Marktdaten über den Wiederverkaufswert eines Bergwerk Pfadfinder habe, kann ich da auch keine irgendwie fundierte Zahl sagen. Die Korrektur nach unten könnte man spekulativ linear zur Senkung des Neupreises ansetzen, d.h. Neupreis -25% => Zeitwert -25%. Experimentell ließe sich dies natürlich nur durch den Verkauf einer statistisch signifikanten Anzahl gebrauchter PFs ermitteln.



Also reine Spekulation?


----------



## Eisenfaust (25. November 2004)

wondermike schrieb:
			
		

> @CLAng
> ... Ich denke mal, für die meisten von uns ist diese Diskussion rein akademisch.



Was ist an dieser Diskussion akademisch? Vielen geht es de facto um den Wertverlust über Nacht und die Erkenntnis, daß das bisherige Gerede über Edelbikes der Marke Bergwerk unter Umständen nur hohle Sprüche waren. Daran ist wenig akademisches zu finden, Fettkloß bringt es eigentlich auf den Nenner ...

aber da ich nicht zur elegierten Kaste der Akademiker gehöre, ist der Gedankengang vermutlich zu akademisch für mich.


----------



## Eisenfaust (25. November 2004)

Tina_H schrieb:
			
		

> ... so krass ist es ja noch nicht mal bei Computern! Aber das Fahrvergnügen kann das auch nicht trüben!
> 
> Tina



Im Gegenteil, im Bereich der EDV-  und Büro-Systeme ist es noch krasser! Da sind bei Technologiewechsel über Nacht plötzlich bis zu 65% "Wert" weg. Nur ist man es gerade in diesem Sektor mitlerweile 'gewöhnt' und keiner regt sich darüber auf. Und hier folgt der Werteverlust einem nichtlinearen funktionalem Zusammenhang. Schöne Beispiele waren Transputer-Cluster im Hochschulbereich oder ein massiver Werteverlust der VMS Systeme von digital, als der Hersteller bekanntgab, VAX/VMS  einzustellen. Aber das ist eine andere Domäne. Rechner sind Gebrauchsgegenstände und keine Schmuckstücke.


----------



## Helius-FR (25. November 2004)

Ich muß gestehen das ich mir nicht alles durchgelesen habe...

Aber was ich hier gelesen habe kann ich nicht so ganz verstehen;

Warum wird sich aufgeregt wenn die BW-Bikes 25% billiger werden   
Ich würde mich doch freuen wenn ich weniger Kohle für ein Bike raushauen muß   

Oder liegt es daran das mit solchen "Billigteilen" das Posen vor der Eisdiele nicht mehr so gut kommt   

Klar ärgern sich die Leute die noch zum alten Preis gekauft haben und die die ihr Bike wieder Verkaufen wollten und jetzt weniger dafür bekommen aber so ist das nunmal - Für mein VW Beetle Cabrio soll ich nach 1.5 Jahen auch nur noch ca. 50% vom Neupreis bekommen   

PS: Habe wie gesagt nicht alles durchgelesen und hoffe mal nix total falsches gesagt zu haben....


----------



## Lumix (25. November 2004)

@all
Man sollte nicht vergessen, dass BW nicht die Größe wie Giant oder  Stevens hat. Daher sollte man das Ganze nicht ganz so hoch hängen! Was mich eher wundert ist das wohl noch nicht fertige Konzept. Wie und wo soll man jetzt bestellen. Ein Webshop ist in einer Woche eingerichtet. Wäre doch eine runde Sache gewesen, in der Veröffentlichung gleich die neue Vertriebsmöglichkeit zu präsentieren. Als ich mein Hardtrail ausgesucht habe, hatte ein kleiner Bikeshop einen Bikekonfigurator vom feinsten!!!

Ich werde der Marke treu bleiben.

Lumix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (25. November 2004)

Eisenfaust schrieb:
			
		

> Also reine Spekulation?


Nennen wir es Hypothesenbildung auf Basis observierbarer Fakten. 



> Was ist an dieser Diskussion akademisch?



Unter einer akademischen Dioskusion versteht man im alltäglichen Sprachgebrauch eine Diskussion, die keine konkreten Auswirkungen auf die aktuelle Situation hat. Das wollte ich damit sagen. Wer nicht vor hat, sein Bergwerk zu verkaufen, den braucht der Wertverlust nicht zu jucken.



> ...daß das bisherige Gerede über Edelbikes der Marke Bergwerk unter Umständen nur hohle Sprüche waren...



Ich habe nur über die Preisentwicklung gesprochen, nicht von irgend etwas wie Markenprestige.


----------



## CLang (25. November 2004)

wie stehen eigentlich die chancen hier ein offizeilles bw-statement zu erleben?


----------



## Eisenfaust (25. November 2004)

wondermike schrieb:
			
		

> Nennen wir es Hypothesenbildung auf Basis observierbarer Fakten.



Das verstehe ich nicht ganz ... was sind observierbare Fakten?




			
				wondermike schrieb:
			
		

> Unter einer akademischen Dioskusion versteht man im alltäglichen Sprachgebrauch eine Diskussion, die keine konkreten Auswirkungen auf die aktuelle Situation hat. Das wollte ich damit sagen. Wer nicht vor hat, sein Bergwerk zu verkaufen, den braucht der Wertverlust nicht zu jucken.



Gilt dieser 'alltägliche Sprachgebrauch' auch für jeden, also mich oder ist es eine weitere Spekulation, die vielleicht aus Deinem 'akademischen' Umfeld entwachsen ist? Auch hier, man verzeihe mir, reicht mein Verständnis nicht ganz aus, um die Aussage zu verstehen. Mein Kopf sagt immer wieder: Polemik. Aber auch das ist womöglich nur eine Folge meiner unakademischen Natur.




			
				wondermike schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe nur über die Preisentwicklung gesprochen, nicht von irgend etwas wie Markenprestige.



Wenn Du damit aussagen möchtest, daß Preisentwicklung und Markenprestige getrennt zu betrachten sind und in diesem für die meisten ja rein akademischen Diskurs nichts miteinander zu tun haben (um mal in Deiner Fachsprache zu verbleiben: nicht korrelieren), warum dann die Aufregung? Freuen wir (oder: die meisten oder fast alle) uns doch, daß es nun billigere Bikes geben wird! Da ich, nach Aussage einiger Kundiger wohl der einzige "Poser" bin, müßte ich mich doch über den vermeintlichen Werteverlust aufregen. Zumal dieser spekulativ linear ist, könnte ich mir vorstellen, daß, rein spekulativ, auch mein Frust diesbezüglich linear sein müßte. Verzeih, ich verstehe es immer noch nicht. 

Ich mache mir jedenfalls jetzt ganz einfache, unakademische, praktische Gedanken: ich hatte nicht vor mir ein Vitrinenschmuckstück zuzulegen oder eine wiederverkaufbare Investition zu tätigen, jetzt kann ich getrost meinen in der BRD zusammengeschalgenen lu-Hobel härter ran nehmen, weil ich weiß, daß im Falle einer Ersatzbeschaffung die Kosten für einen neuen Rahmen 25% Prozent unter dem letzten Neuanschaffungspreis liegen werden - mal rein spekulativ in den Raum gestellt.


----------



## sebi-online88 (25. November 2004)

CLang schrieb:
			
		

> wie stehen eigentlich die chancen hier ein offizeilles bw-statement zu erleben?



Die BW-Crew ist bis Sonntag auf einer Messe in Karlsruhe. Ich denke der Toni wird am Montag wieder für Euch Frage und Antwort stehen.


----------



## wondermike (25. November 2004)

Jetzt wird's aber endgültig doof.



			
				Eisenfaust schrieb:
			
		

> Das verstehe ich nicht ganz ... was sind observierbare Fakten?


Ähm. was verstehst Du hier nicht? 



> Gilt dieser 'alltägliche Sprachgebrauch' auch für jeden, also mich oder ist es eine weitere Spekulation, die vielleicht aus Deinem 'akademischen' Umfeld entwachsen ist? Auch hier, man verzeihe mir, reicht mein Verständnis nicht ganz aus, um die Aussage zu verstehen. Mein Kopf sagt immer wieder: Polemik. Aber auch das ist womöglich nur eine Folge meiner unakademischen Natur.


Wo siehst Du hier Polemik? Weil ich einmal das Wort "akademisch" verwendet habe, unterstellst Du, ich würde mich für was beseres halten. Wie Du darauf kommst ist mir völlig schleierhaft.


> Wenn Du damit aussagen möchtest, daß Preisentwicklung und Markenprestige getrennt zu betrachten sind...


Ich habe die beiden Dinge getrennt betrachtet, bzw. lediglich über die Preisentwicklung geredet.


> ...und in diesem für die meisten ja rein akademischen Diskurs nichts miteinander zu tun haben


Das habe ich in keinster Weise behauptet oder auch nur irgendwie angedeutet.



> (um mal in Deiner Fachsprache zu verbleiben: nicht korrelieren),


Wie war das nochmal mit der Polemik? 

...

Und so weiter und so fort. Ich weiß wirklich nicht was Dein Problem ist.


----------



## Rißlochbiker (25. November 2004)

ich möchte auch mal was dazu sagen. hab mich grad neu angemeldet im forum lese aber schon sehr lange was hier so passiert.

ich glaube folgende dinge sind bei der ganzen sache wichtig. 
der ganze "zauber" um edelmarken wie bw, rotwild, storck, nicolai etc. setzt sich aus ein paar dingen zusammen, die bei allen grossen marken im grunde aus den gleichen bestandteilen zusammen gesetzt sind. 
ersteinmal die qualität. 
darüber brauchen wir glaube ich nicht reden. wer diese marken kauft, kauft highend und darüber ist sich der käufer klar! fertig.

zweitens gehts es darum, für was die marke steht. Bergwerk und all die andren highend schmieden verkaufen nicht nur rahmen/fahrräder, sonder sie verkaufen einen spirit dazu. Wer ein Bergwerk kauft, der kauft ein Rad, meist individuell zusammengestellt nach seinen eigenen vorstellungen. jedes teil ist auf die art des bikers und dessen auffasung vom seinem sport dem mountainbiken ausgewählt. so auch der rahmen. Bergwerk steht für made in germany, für stabilität, haltbarkeit, Funktionalität, Präzision, Ästhetik und nicht zu letzt spass am sport.  Wer sich für ein bike dieser schmiede entscheidet kauft auch, ich sage mal, bergwerks motivation und die Auffassung derer von einem perfekten bike. man identifiziert sich damit. 

drittens: erstens und zweitens wird "gerechtfertigterweise?" zu einem hohen preis verkauft. es ist die exclusivität. doch jetzt wird die "heile Welt" plötzlich von bergwerk selber "kaputt" gemacht. Warum kann man das alles oben aufgezählte plötzlich zu einem "normal" preis kaufen?  geht das überhaupt? (natürlich geht es, aber psychologisch geht es eben nicht in den kopf hinein!) da muss doch was auf der strecke bleiben oder? ich glaube daß das der springende punkt ist der aber nie richtig angesprochen wurde. meiner meinung nach kommt hier die deutsche mentalität zum zuge die man mit dem spruch "was nichts kostet ist nichts wert" sehr gut betiteln kann. 

bestes beispiel für das psychologische problem ist syncros vor und nach dem absturz. ich habe mir parts von syncros gekauft weil ich davon überzeugt war das die dinger "bomb proof" sind. heute sind sie wahrscheinlich qualitätiv genauso gut aber ich will sie nicht mehr weil durch den absturz etwas wichtiges, patriotische verlohren gegangen ist. es steckt jemand andres dahinter, was alles verändert. genau hier liegt das "problem" bei bergwerk. Ein Porsche plötzlich zum preis eines VW? das geht doch nicht oder? 

Ich gehe davon aus dass sich qualitativ nichts bei bergwerk zum schlechteren entwickeln wird. nichts desto trotz geht bergwerk in richtung canyon. Canyon ist eine super marke, sie bauen top bikes mit gigantischen preisen. nicht umsonst räumen sie eine auszeichnung nach der andren ab. aber man kauft dort eben "nur ein Fahrrad".

Ich habe mein bergwerk faunus jahrgang 2001 in einer individual lackierung gekauft. cih werde es nie verkaufen. Dieses Rad gibt es nur einmal auf der welt. 100%ig. Ich identifiziere mich und meinen sport mit den gedanken von bergwerk rahmen zu bauen. Ich "liebe" es wie man ein rad "lieben" kann, auch nach den neuerlichen veränderungen bei bergwerk weil ich weiss : damals, 2001, war bei bergwerk alles noch so wie ich meinen sport, das mountainbiken verstehe !


----------



## Eisenfaust (25. November 2004)

wondermike schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt wird's aber endgültig doof.
> 
> 
> Ähm. was verstehst Du hier nicht?
> ...



Wer unterstellt nun hier wem was?



			
				wondermike schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe die beiden Dinge getrennt betrachtet, bzw. lediglich über die Preisentwicklung geredet.
> 
> Das habe ich in keinster Weise behauptet oder auch nur irgendwie angedeutet.
> 
> ...



Siehe oben, ich bewege mich bedauerlicherweise auf dem Pfad der Unerleuchteten.




			
				wondermike schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Und so weiter und so fort. Ich weiß wirklich nicht was Dein Problem ist.



Das kannst Du mir bestimmt sagen. Ich kenne Dein Problem nicht.

Lassen wir es dabei, es kommt nichts bei raus und der Sache zuträglich ist es nicht. Ich lasse Dich in Deinem Kosmos.


----------



## XC_Freund (25. November 2004)

Der Wertverlust ist mir eigentlich egal. Ich verkaufe mein Bike ja nicht, bei meinem Neuen bin ich mal auf den Endpreis gespannt.

Die Preissenkung lässt sich natürlich am besten mit dem Einkauf großer Mengen von Schaltungskomponenten abfangen. Was dann passiert, wenn die Teile nicht beikommen, kann man ja jedes Jahr im Canyon Forum nachlesen. Wird das Bike wie bisher beim Dealer konfiguriert, passiert sowas nicht.

Um ehrlich zu sein, wenn ein Bergwerk bald an "jeder" Ecke zu sehen ist, würde mich das schon stören.


----------



## wondermike (25. November 2004)

Eisenfaust schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lasse Dich in Deinem Kosmos.



Wirklich zu gütig. Ich stimme Dir zu, dass diese Diskussion zu nichts führt. In wessen Kosmos sich nun mehr Menschen aufhalten lassen wir jetzt einfach mal dahingestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomercy (25. November 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich halte den weg zum billigbike für absolut FALSCH . auch die preissenkung von 25% ist viel zu hoch . 5 bis max. 10 % wären absolut ausreichend gewesen ... ich halte den beschrittenen weg für falsch , die andere richtung wäre richtiger gewesen , wenn auch ungleich schwerer und hätte ein gewisses durchhaltevermögen gefordert , aber ....


@Fettkloß: Bravo, Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.


----------



## Nomercy (25. November 2004)

XC_Freund schrieb:
			
		

> Der Wertverlust ist mir eigentlich egal. Ich verkaufe mein Bike ja nicht, bei meinem Neuen bin ich mal auf den Endpreis gespannt.
> 
> Die Preissenkung lässt sich natürlich am besten mit dem Einkauf großer Mengen von Schaltungskomponenten abfangen. Was dann passiert, wenn die Teile nicht beikommen, kann man ja jedes Jahr im Canyon Forum nachlesen. Wird das Bike wie bisher beim Dealer konfiguriert, passiert sowas nicht.
> 
> Um ehrlich zu sein, wenn ein Bergwerk bald an "jeder" Ecke zu sehen ist, würde mich das schon stören.


Hallo XC_Freund: 
Wenn Dir z.B. einer über nacht Laufradsatz und Gabel entfernt (was hoffentlich nicht geschieht!) sind 1000 halt spürbarer. Dann würde es stören, oder? 
Wertverlust bleibt Wertverlust, ober er einem egal ist oder nicht. Ob er nun von technisch, über merkantil beim Wiederverkauf, bis hin zum moralischen Verlust im "Vergleich mit den Anderen" reicht.
Und Du beschreibst es in Deinem abschließenden Satz selber recht gut: "wenn ein Bergwerk bald an "jeder" Ecke zu sehen ist, würde mich das schon stören" - da ist was dran!
Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## locationmaster (26. November 2004)

@eisenfaust und wondermike

ich hoffe das das jetzt alles war


----------



## sebi-online88 (26. November 2004)

Ich hoffe die Sache wird sich wieder etwas entspannen. Aber klar ich kann die Meinungen gut verstehen, und muss sagen das  ich genau so denke wie die meisten von euch. Wenn sich BW nun zum Discounter entwickeln sollte, wird es früher oder später aus sein mit den Edelbike was jeder im Keller hat. Nun ich denke das es aber nicht ganz so weit kommen wird. Man sagt doch die Zukunft bringt nur Gutes


----------



## Eisenfaust (26. November 2004)

Wie ist das denn nun mit der Inspektion? Macht die mein Händler oder erledigt das jetzt Bergwerk? Bei mir ist Ölwechsel fällig und die Innelagerkopfdichtungen sind auch nicht mehr die besten und die Bremsen erst ...


----------



## saturno (26. November 2004)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Die BW-Crew ist bis Sonntag auf einer Messe in Karlsruhe. Ich denke der Toni wird am Montag wieder für Euch Frage und Antwort stehen.




Messe in Karlsruhe???????? Da ist nur eine Campermesse. Kriegste jetzt Berwerk in Verbindung mit den Bruzeler Würstchen im Discountpack bei den Campern????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (26. November 2004)

Onlineshop gibt es im Dezember:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=143516


----------



## wondermike (26. November 2004)

Aha. Na das ist ja schon mal ein bisschen konkreter. Es geht also wohl in Richtung Canyon. Ich hoffe nur, die Sache wird auch professionell durchgezogen. Ich hätte jedenfalls mit der Ankündigung gewartet, bis alles etwas genauer festgelegt ist und dann auch das Vertriebskonzept detaillierter beschrieben. Die kurze, dürre Pressemeldung hat ja für mehr Verwirrung als Aufklärung gesorgt.


----------



## Nomercy (26. November 2004)

wondermike schrieb:
			
		

> Aha. Na das ist ja schon mal ein bisschen konkreter. Es geht also wohl in Richtung Canyon. Ich hoffe nur, die Sache wird auch professionell durchgezogen. Ich hätte jedenfalls mit der Ankündigung gewartet, bis alles etwas genauer festgelegt ist und dann auch das Vertriebskonzept detaillierter beschrieben. Die kurze, dürre Pressemeldung hat ja für mehr Verwirrung als Aufklärung gesorgt.


Auch wenn (von nun an) alles optimmal laufen wird - ein wie auch immer gearteter Imagewechsel und der Wechsel der Kundenzielgruppe ist unnausweichlich.
Z.B. hatte ich vor meiner "Bergwerkzeit" auch überlegt bei Canyon zu ordern, die bauen schon gute Bikes für einen attraktiven Preis. Und obwohl ich es heute nicht hoffe, die Gründe meiner Entscheidungen für ein Bergwerk fallen wohl bald weg.
Schade ist es auch um die m.E. nun auch in Frage gestellten Aktivitäten wie "Bergwerk-Union" und "Saisonopening" etc. Irgendwie passt das alles nicht mehr zusammen.
Wie dem auch sei. Jeder von uns wird irgendwie und irgendwo auch in Zukunft sein Plätzchen finden. Times are changing ... 
 Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## onkel_willi (26. November 2004)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn (von nun an) alles optimmal laufen wird - ein wie auch immer gearteter Imagewechsel und der Wechsel der Kundenzielgruppe ist unnausweichlich.
> Z.B. hatte ich vor meiner "Bergwerkzeit" auch überlegt bei Canyon zu ordern, die bauen schon gute Bikes für einen attraktiven Preis. Und obwohl ich es heute nicht hoffe, die Gründe meiner Entscheidungen für ein Bergwerk fallen wohl bald weg.
> Schade ist es auch um die m.E. nun auch in Frage gestellten Aktivitäten wie "Bergwerk-Union" und "Saisonopening" etc. Irgendwie passt das alles nicht mehr zusammen.
> Wie dem auch sei. Jeder von uns wird irgendwie und irgendwo auch in Zukunft sein Plätzchen finden. Times are changing ...
> Gruß, Nomercy



hallo,

so schlimm wird es sicher auch nicht kommen. zum preisniveau eines canyon ist es doch immernoch recht weit. und die bergwerks kommen ja wohl weiterhin aus den heiligen metallbauhallen...

so schlimm wie am gardasee (hinz und kunz auf baugleichen scott, cannondale, rocky mountain stangenrädern) wird es auf den trails wohl trotzdem nicht kommen - da bin ich mir sicher.

und zum thema wertverlust: juckt mich jetzt nicht., ein bike ist für mich keine wertanlage... wenn ich denke wieviel mark & euros ich da schon reingesteckt hab - ist halt hobby und keine altersvorsorge a la "steigern sie ihren ertragswinkel" - höchstens sitzwinkel.

bergwerk-union und saison-opening find ich trotzdem immer noch ne richtig tolle sache (@endurance: irgendwann bekommst auch noch meine daten & bild, sorry).

grüsse vom bodensee

onkel willi


----------



## Endurance (26. November 2004)

Da muß ich onkel_willi jetzt zustimmen.

zum Glück hat sich die Diskussion ja jetzt ein wenig gefangen. 

Tröstet Euch allein durch Direktvertrieb (online shop) werden zumindest die Lieferzeiten nicht kürzer werden    
Die Erfahrung mit Canyon (war mein ersten MTB) zeigt das sie eher länger werden. Gespannt bin ich noch auf das Zusammenspiel Stützpunkthändler und Bergwerkshop....

Da werden wir uns jetzt wohl einfach mal in Geduld üben müssen.


----------



## wondermike (26. November 2004)

Ich denke, es ist durchaus auch mit einem Vertriebsmodell wie bei Canyon möglich, sich als Premium-Marke zu platzieren. Letzlich ist es ja die Qualität, die zählt. Und wenn man sehr gute Qualität zu günstigen Preisen anbieten kann, umso besser. Canyon macht dagegen konsequent auf billig und Massengeschäft, das ist ja auch durchaus legitim und offensichtlich erfolgreich. Aber das ist sicher kein gangbarer Weg für Bergwerk und aus unserer Sich ja auch nicht wünschenswert.


----------



## Nomercy (26. November 2004)

Ja, wir Bergwerkler sind halt wie unsere Bikes: auch immer etwas anders. Möchte das mit dem Direktvertrieb auch nicht dramatisieren.
Und so setze ich mich jetzt bei NULL Grad auf mein Mercury und drehe 'ne Runde. Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## machero (26. November 2004)

Mal eine Frage zum Begriff "Premium-Marke" , "Premium-Stützpunkthändler" etc. ...kommt das von Euch oder ist das eine Formulierung der Firma Bergwerk?
Für mich is das son typischer Marketing-Spruch... irgendein Produkt (z.B. Bier  ) soll halt "edel und hochwertig" erscheinen.
Und wenn jetzt der Preis von BW-Bikes sinkt, und für einige es dann nichtmehr "dasselbe" ist, muss man sich ernsthaft fragen was denn jetzt "Premium" ist bzw. war, ausser dem Preis.
Im übrigen finde ich sollte man Nicolai nicht mit BW und Rotwild in einen Topf schmeissen


----------



## checky (26. November 2004)

Warum erscheinen die 25% Preissenkung nun eigentlich zu hoch ?
BW wird mit diesem Weg des Vertriebs trotz der 25% Preissenkung mehr (viel mehr) pro Bike verdienen als es bisher der Fall war. So gesehen ist 25% eher zu wenig.
Aber vielleicht kommt in Zukunft noch mehr (wenn sich die Situation bei BW etwas entspannt hat)


----------



## wondermike (26. November 2004)

@checky
Ganz einfach: weil sich dann alle, die den höheren Preis gezahlt haben fragen müssen, ob sie für Ihr Geld einen reellen Gegenwert gekriegt haben. Wenn da wirklich 25% Luft in den Preisen drin war, dann kann man sich da als "Altkunde" schon mal ärgern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## (Nordlicht) (26. November 2004)

Habe schon festgestellt, dass einige Händler Ihre Ware bei Ebay verticken.
Natürlich noch zu den alten Preisen.

Servus


----------



## maaatin (26. November 2004)

> Für die Kunden ändert sich überhaupt nichts, außer das alle Bikes günstiger werden. Den Service und die Beratung gibt es nach wie vor bei ausgesuchten Bergwerk Stützpunkthändlern"



Hmm, ich frage mich weshalb die "ausgesuchten Bergwerkstützpunkthändler" in Zukunft den Kunden "Service und Beratung" gewähren sollten, wo sie doch offensichtlich nichts mehr am Verkauf des Bikes verdienen werden!?  



			
				onkel_willi schrieb:
			
		

> so schlimm wie am gardasee (hinz und kunz auf baugleichen scott, cannondale, rocky mountain stangenrädern) wird es auf den trails wohl trotzdem nicht kommen - da bin ich mir sicher.



Scott, Cannondale, RM, Giant, etc. sind Stangenräder, dem stimme ich ja zu! Aber sind Bergwerkräder was anderes? Oder kriegt man bei BW  jetzt etwa einen maßgefertigten Pfadfinderrahmen? Oder meinst Du den Unterschied zwischen Großserie und Kleinserie??


----------



## onkel_willi (26. November 2004)

maaatin schrieb:
			
		

> Scott, Cannondale, RM, Giant, etc. sind Stangenräder, dem stimme ich ja zu! Aber sind Bergwerkräder was anderes? Oder kriegt man bei BW jetzt etwa einen maßgefertigten Pfadfinderrahmen? Oder meinst Du den Unterschied zwischen Großserie und Kleinserie??



mainstream, wald-und-wiesen-räder, industriestandard, massenbikes...
ja, der unterschied liegt in der auflage der serie - hast recht.

farbwahl und verschiedene optionen an anbauteilen sind sinnvolle dinge die bergwerk anbietet. maßrahmen muss von mir aus nicht sein - faunus und pfadfinder passen wie angegossen - dem onkel zumindest  

ciao

onkel willi

ps: RM hat am gardasee massencharakter - ansonsten naja, was besonders seltenes sind die nicht.


----------



## wilbo (26. November 2004)

Stellt sich denn eigentlich niemand die Frage, ob dies nicht der letzte Krampf vor dem Exitus ist? Es muss einer Firma doch ziemlich schlecht gehen, wenn einerseits die Internetseite nie aktualisiert wird und andererseits kein einzige Neuigkeit für 2005 angekündigt wird. Was passiert schliesslich mit den Leuten im "Aussendienst". Werden die Ihren Job behalten und wenn nicht, das ohne weiteres hinnehmen?
Bei der vorigen Diskussion ums Überleben der Firma BW hatte ich schon dieses mulmige Gefühl....


----------



## daif (26. November 2004)

es gibt Neuigkeiten für 05 und die wurden auch angekündigt...
wenn du in Pforzheim warst  

was ich immer wieder denk....
BW besteht aus weniger als 10 Leuten!!!
Ich weiss die genaue Zahl grad net, 8 Mitarbeiter?? Onkel Willi, du hast doch am BW Tag gefragt..

das mit dem aktualisieren der page, das alles manchmal etwas chaotisch läuft usw... ja mei..., BW ist mini und jaaa, nicht gerade straff durchorganisiert
Es ist eben ne Marke für besondere Vögel die das Produkt ganz oben hinstellen und dafür einiges in Kauf nehmen.....
Ob es noch tragbar ist für den Kunden muss er selber entscheiden, ich werd mal sehen...

Noch was: Glaub ihr ernsthaft dass sich das Geschäftsgebahren/die Professionalität grundlegend ändern wird??
Ich nicht!!

Ich finde die "Marke" Bergwerk, vor allem ihre Räder immernoch interessant und hoffe dass es sie und die Jungs (Toni, Ralf, usw) noch ne Weile gibt!
Das mit dem Direktvertrieb lass ich mal auf mich zukommen und sehe wie es sich entwickeln wird...

..sooo, jetzt muss ich Schnitzelessen gehen (darf gehen)


----------



## Payam (26. November 2004)

Hallo an alle,

verfolge dieses Forum, ohne mich großartig aktiv zu beteiligen. Was ich aber hier jetzt lese, ist mehr als nur mal ein kleiner Schnitt. Es wurde schon von einigen angerissen, und da ich aus dem Metier Marketing bin, nehme ich mir raus zu sagen: Das ist ein dicker Hund, den sich Bergwerk da leistet. Nicht nur, weil ich selber ein Faunus fahre, sondern aus ganz nüchterner Sicht betrachtet. 

Hier im Forum sind zumeist Cracks unterwegs. Nun, ich behaupte mal, dass jedoch nicht nur Cracks Bergwerk fahren und gehe sogar einen Schritt weiter: Ich behaupte sogar, dass der größere Brocken des Umsatzes von Nicht-Cracks gemacht wird. Wenn Bergwerk die Kunden und vor allem die potenziellen Kunden kennen würde, wäre so eine Schnapsidee wie Direktvertrieb undenkbar. Nicht nur, dass man ein logistisches Netz rund um die Themen Information, Ansprache, Erreichbarkeit, Schnelligkeit, Reklamation, Service, Aufbau, Anlieferung, Transport etc. aufbauen muss, man muss weiterhin persönliche Ansprechpartner haben. Und das nicht zwischen 12-16 Uhr. 

Hier hat Bergwerk - und das ist kein Geheimnis - enorme Schwierigkeiten.
Oder hat jemand hier etwas von BW gelesen? Unabhängig davon, ob die BW-Mitarbeiter nun auf einer Messe, im Urlaub oder, beim Nasenbohren sind. Wäre vorgestern (Mittwoch) eine Bestellung (Internet, Fax oder sonstwie) reingekommen, würde sie vor Montag nicht bearbeitet werden können. Und das ist mehr als schwach. Das ist einfach schlecht. Sauschlecht. Soviel zum Thema Direktvertrieb.

Zum Thema Marke Bergwerk:
Bergwerk ist eine Marke. Und diese Marke steht für etwas. Am Besten für das, was die Bedürfnisse einer bestimmten, kaufkräftigen Zielgruppe deckt.
Ob das jetzt Qualität, Exklusivität, Design etc. ist, diese Kernwerte einer Marke dürfen nicht torpediert werden. Das wird mit dem Direktvertrieb bei Bergwerk jedoch getan. Und zwar richtig heftig. Wenn's nicht so wäre, würden sich nicht so viele, treue Berkwerkler zu Wort melden - ich verweise hier auf das Thema Wertverlust. Ganz zu schweigen von den potenziellen Käufern. Ein Bergwerk verkauft sich nun mal nicht über eine Niedrigpreisstrategie. Denn ein Bergwerk deckt ganz einfach andere Bedürfnisse, als ein Canyon, als ein Scott, als ein GT. 

Und eine Marke kostet nun mal Geld. Für das Unternehmen, wie für die Konsumenten. Oder entscheidet ihr Euch für den Skoda, wenn ihr Euch einen Porsche leisten könnt?

Fakt ist, dass sich die Markenpolitik nicht mit der Distributionspolitik, nicht mit der Kommunikationspolitik, nicht mit der Herstellungspolitik usw. beißen darf. Und genau das passiert bei BW gerade.

Die Frage nach dem letzten Aufbäumen vor dem Exotus ist durchaus berechtigt. Denn es sieht ganz danach aus. Schade, denn es geht auch anders. Puma hat's eindrucksvoll bewiesen.

Ich liebe mein Faunus und gebe es auch nicht mehr her. 

Es grüßt
Der Payam


----------



## Eisenfaust (26. November 2004)

wilbo schrieb:
			
		

> Stellt sich denn eigentlich niemand die Frage, ob dies nicht der letzte Krampf vor dem Exitus ist? Es muss einer Firma doch ziemlich schlecht gehen, wenn einerseits die Internetseite nie aktualisiert wird und andererseits kein einzige Neuigkeit für 2005 angekündigt wird. Was passiert schliesslich mit den Leuten im "Aussendienst". Werden die Ihren Job behalten und wenn nicht, das ohne weiteres hinnehmen?
> Bei der vorigen Diskussion ums Überleben der Firma BW hatte ich schon dieses mulmige Gefühl....



Hallo wilbo.
Das fragen sich so manche, aber Korrekturen im Vetrieb sagen ja noch nicht wirklich etwas über den tatsächlichen Zustand aus. Vielmehr wird man akute oder absehbare Probleme abfangen wollen. 
Während einigen der 'enorme' Wertverlust ihres Schwanzersatzes wichtig erscheint, sollte man sich lieber freuen, daß - unter der Voraussetzung, daß die schlechte Konjunktur Bergwerk akut zusetzt - der Geschäftsleitung soviel Kraft, Verstand udn Taktik an die Hand gegeben ist, durch diese Korrektur Arbeitsplätze und die Marke zu sichern.


----------



## Nomercy (26. November 2004)

Eisenfaust schrieb:
			
		

> ... Während einigen der 'enorme' Wertverlust ihres Schwanzersatzes wichtig erscheint, sollte man sich lieber freuen ...


Großartige Leistung Eisenfaust! Könntest Du Dich ein wenig zügeln?

Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## Eisenfaust (26. November 2004)

onkel_willi schrieb:
			
		

> ... farbwahl und verschiedene optionen an anbauteilen sind sinnvolle dinge die bergwerk anbietet. maßrahmen muss von mir aus nicht sein - faunus und pfadfinder passen wie angegossen - dem onkel zumindest
> ps: RM hat am gardasee massencharakter - ansonsten naja, was besonders seltenes sind die nicht.



Hallo onkel_willi.
Danke für diese Ideenfunken! Maßanfertigung: könnte man sich eine Maßanfertigung innerhalb der bsiherigen 'Vertriebsstrukturen' vorstellen? Es setzte voraus, daß jeder 'Premium-Händler' die notwendige Sachkenntnis hätte. Ich wage zu behaupten, ähnlich wie bei Kalle Nicolai, daß gerade der geschickte Direktvertrieb diese Option bietet! Wir wissen bisher aufgrund der Pressemitteilung nur, daß BW in Zukunft Wege beschreiten will, die ähnlich denen von Nicolai und/oder Canyon sind, wir wissen aber nicht, bei wem man sich was abgeschaut hat. Das wird die Zeit zeigen.

Und als Addendum zu meiner Antwort an wilbo: Man kann aus einer Not auch eine Tugend machen. Wenn es klappt und sich das Vertriebsmodell sowie die Marke etablieren, kann das durchaus Aufwind bedeuten. Oder hat etwa Nicolai einen schlechten Ruf, weil Direktvertrieb?

Die Amis können ihr Aluminium nur schwer im Direktvertrieb an den deutschen Kunden bringen, sie müssen auf ein Händlernetz zurückgreifen, um den nötigen Service zu bieten. In den Staaten hingegen kann man bei einigen uns als 'Edelmarken' bekannten Herstellern auch direkt ordern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisenfaust (26. November 2004)

maaatin schrieb:
			
		

> Scott, Cannondale, RM, Giant, etc. sind Stangenräder, dem stimme ich ja zu! Aber sind Bergwerkräder was anderes? Oder kriegt man bei BW  jetzt etwa einen maßgefertigten Pfadfinderrahmen? Oder meinst Du den Unterschied zwischen Großserie und Kleinserie??



Ist es beim Klassenprimus Specialized nicht so, daß sie ihre Edelkollektion nur dadurch halten können, weil sie im Niedrigpreissegment massenhaft Billigteile mit dem Firmenlogo und - namen versehen? Es gibt einige MTB-Hersteller, die riesengroß im Vergleich zur deutschen 'Mini-Schmiede' Bergwerk sind, diese Giganten puffern Probleme wesentlich einfacher ab. Wenn ein kleines Unternehmen Probleme mit dem Produkt (oder 'Standbein') hat, sind die zu lösenden Schwierigkeiten gleich von einer ganz anderen Qualität.


----------



## Eisenfaust (26. November 2004)

wondermike schrieb:
			
		

> @checky
> Ganz einfach: weil sich dann alle, die den höheren Preis gezahlt haben fragen müssen, ob sie für Ihr Geld einen reellen Gegenwert gekriegt haben. Wenn da wirklich 25% Luft in den Preisen drin war, dann kann man sich da als "Altkunde" schon mal ärgern.




Wenn weniger als 25% 'Luft' in den Preisen wäre, von was glaubst Du, leben Händler?


----------



## Nomercy (26. November 2004)

> Hallo an alle,
> 
> verfolge dieses Forum, ohne mich großartig aktiv zu beteiligen. Was ich aber hier jetzt lese, ist mehr als nur mal ein kleiner Schnitt. Es wurde schon von einigen angerissen, und da ich aus dem Metier Marketing bin, nehme ich mir raus zu sagen: Das ist ein dicker Hund, den sich Bergwerk da leistet. Nicht nur, weil ich selber ein Faunus fahre, sondern aus ganz nüchterner Sicht betrachtet.
> 
> ...


 @Payam
 Angenehmer Gegensatz, ein fundierter und nicht von Polyphrasie und Kontrollverlust geprägter Beitrag!
 Danke, Nomercy!


----------



## Eisenfaust (26. November 2004)

@Payam
Servus.
Ein schöner Gedankengang. Er beleuchtet die dinge nochmals von einer anderen Seite. Trotzdem bin ich nicht der Meinung, daß der 'Weg zum Direktvertrieb' ein qualitativer Abstieg sein muß. Prinzipiell mein ich, um damit den Bogen zur akademischen Diskussion spannen zu können.
Du hast aber in dem Punkt recht, daß man dann nicht die Hälfte vergessen darf. Spontan kommt mir gerade ein Gedanke durch den Kopf: was wäre, wenn niemals ein Weiterführung dieser 'Geschäftlichkeit' geplant ist und die Katze trotz dieser Meldung noch nicht aus dem Sack wäre - noch lange nicht? Mit 25% Preisnachlaß stürzen sich nochmals einige auf den Kadaver und nehmen mit, was zu holen ist ... danach ... eine Hypothese und ich kasteie mich selber, denn genau diese Gedanken sind ja schädlich fürs Unternehmen ... 

Den Status der Exklusivität erlangt man nicht durch das Bedrucken von Hochglanzprodukten mit sinnigen oder unsinnigen Philosophiebekundungen.


----------



## Nomercy (26. November 2004)

> Den Status der Exklusivität erlangt man nicht durch das Bedrucken von Hochglanzprodukten mit sinnigen oder unsinnigen Philosophiebekundungen.


  @Eisenfaust: Durch unsinnige nicht, durch sinnige evtl. schon! 
 Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## Coffee (26. November 2004)

@ eisenfaust,

ein qualitativer abstig nicht unbedingt. wobei der beitrag von Payam trifft wohl den nagel miten auf den kopf. auch in der brache wird bereits gemunkelt und an jedem gerücht ist etwas wahres.

man sollte sich realistisch überlegen was ein unternehmen zu solch einem schritt bewegt! 

- mehr umsatz? 
- mehr verkauf?
- mehr interesse?

warum war bergwerk schon nicht auf der Eurobike? berwerk hat auch nicht erst seit gestern problem mit dem verkauf von gewissen modellen. sowas summiert sich im laufe der jahre. udn irgendwann macht es dann peng. meist folgt vor diesem noch ein rettungsversuch der manchmal seltsame wege geht.

grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisenfaust (26. November 2004)

@coffee

Wir hatten in diesem Forum schon einmal einen 'Faden', der sich mit Gerüchten um Bergwerk und deren Gesundungsgrad befaßte und ich erinnere mich, daß ich es war, der schrieb, daß man besser nicht über diese Dinge spekulieren sollte, denn zu schnell kocht die Gerüchteküche ein Elixier zusammen, daß am Ende ungewollt Schaden anrichtet.

Trotzdem kommen wir offenbar im Moment gar nicht drumherum, gewisse 'Indizien' zusammenzufügen und es liegt in der Natur des Menschen, sich 'spekulativ' zu zeigen. Ich versuche etwas Abstand zu gewinnen und trotzdem sagt mir eine Stimme: Die Grundfesten sind erschüttert. Jeder Beitrag hier verdichtet dieses Bild, wobei ich nicht ausschließen will, daß wir uns allesamt verspekulieren. 

Da ich Branchenexterner bin und mich erst seit wenigen Jahren mit dem Thema Mountainbiken 'richtig' auseinandersetze, fehlt mir in vielen Dingen sicherlich der Zugang. 
Ich persönlich fände es äußerst bedauerlich, wenn Bergwerk 'verschwinden' würde. Trotzdem sollte jedem auch klar sein, daß die Spaßgesellschaft und die Spaßregierung derweil ihre Tribute fordert. In schlechten Zeiten trifft es am härtesten die, die Luxusartikel produzieren.


----------



## Coffee (26. November 2004)

@ eisenfaust,

ich merke an allen deinen beiträgen, das dein herzblut an bw hängt. das ist auch ok soweit. doch sollte man niemals blind werden vor "liebe"   

ich möchte hier auch einfach mal vollkommen weg von der diskussion bw ist gut / schlecht usw. sondern man sollte sich ganz andere fakten ansehen. 

du hast etwas angesprochen, was ich SO nicht stehen lassen will. nicht unbedingt die luxusartikel werden weniger, weil sich diese gewisse menschen nach wie vor leisten werden udn vorallem können. die schere der gesellschaft klafft in jedem bereich mehr und mehr auseinander. mal branchen unabhängig betrahctet. einfach die gesellschaft. wir laufen darauf hinaus nur noch arm < reich zu sein, die mittelschciht wird komplett wegfallen. und genau da ist auch im weitesten sinne eine firma wie bw betroffen. denn sie gehören weder zu den besten, noch zu den schlechtesten. sie liegen im guten mittelfeld. und das wird eben nicht mehr gefragt.

ich bin unter anderem in der werbung tätig. werbung ist beispielsweise nicht messbar, nie und zu keinem zeitpunkt. trotzdem muss man dafür etwas investieren. ich kenne viele firmen, die aufgrund der angespannten wirtschaftslage die werbung (werbemittel) einstellen um kohle zu sparen. die quintessens daraus ist aber, das sie an bekanntheit bei der gesellschaft einbusen haben. wenn firmen das aber merken ist es oft schon zu spät. auch wenn ich immer und immer wieder versuche firmen zu sagen wie wichtig werbung ist, und man zwar an der ausführung sparen kann, aber niemals an einer werbung ansich , verstehen das die wenigsten. ;-(

grüße coffee


----------



## Mineur (26. November 2004)

Hallo an alle, die diesen Faden gespannt verfolgen!

Vorab: Mein Faunus LSD bleibt ein tolles Bike!!!

Ich weiß, dass ich mich mit folgenden Gedankengängen möglicherweise (vielleicht berechtigterweise) zur Zielscheibe harscher Kritik machen werde.
Dennoch stelle ich folgende Hypothese auf:
Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass BW sich in etwas stürzt, was zum Abstürz führen könnte. Wie wär's denn, wenn BW so zu sagen als Untermieter einer bestehenden Onlineshop-Struktur in den Direktverkauf einsteigt. Da gab es doch mal einen BW-Mitarbeiter der jetzt im Koblenzer Raum mächtig viele Bikes verkauft ... und wo man, wie ich zufälligerweise am letzten Wochenende von einem BW-Fahrer erfahren habe, auch BW-Bikes erwerben kann.

Zugleich würde der gemeinsame Großeinkauf auch die erhebliche Preissenkung (auf den Anbauteilen) erklären.

Wie gesagt, alles nur Spekulation ...

Ab dem 1. Dezember wissen wir mehr!

Trotzdem schönes Wochenende

Mineur


----------



## machero (26. November 2004)

Eisenfaust schrieb:
			
		

> In schlechten Zeiten trifft es am härtesten die, die Luxusartikel produzieren.



tut mir leid, aber das ist absolut falsch !
gerade in den jetzigen schwierigen wirtschaftlichen zeiten verdienen luxus-anbieter so gut wie nie zuvor !!
ganz einfach deshalb weil es eine bestimmte anzahl menschen gibt denen es einigermassen gut (oder sogar SEHR gut) geht, und die eben nicht auf jeden Euro schauen müssen. sie kaufen was wozu sie lust haben, und warten nicht wanns bei aldi wieder bike-unterwäsche gibt.
daher sind firmen/geschäfte die im luxux-segment tätig sind von der aktuell schwierigen marktlage NULL betroffen, weil es bei dieser zielgruppe keine kaufzurückhaltung gibt.
beispiel karstadt-quelle... quasi sogut wie pleite... aber die karstadt-vorzeige-filiale KaDeWe in Berlin (der "luxus-tempel") wird für hunderte (!) von millionen umgebaut... und das KaDeWe is jetzt schon einfach nur nobel, riesig und prunkvoll. war vorhin auch noch kurz drin....  da sind tausende am shoppen. und man siehts den leuten auch an das sie geld haben. 

aber man kann nicht einfach ein produkt X nehmen, und einfach sagen das ist jetzt "EDEL" = TEUER ! da muss auch irgendwas hinterstecken, sonst kaufts halt keiner.

sorry, absolut nichts gegen bergwerk (sind bestimmt super räder), aber ich hab nie verstanden warum jetzt bergwerk oder rotwild als "premiumbike" oder "edelschmiede" bezeichnet wird/wurde.
die rahmen sehen für mich aus wie viele andere auch! und nur das man sich die farbe aussuchen kann... naja... weiss nich :/

hochwertige verarbeitung sehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht als argument für "edel" oder "luxus" an. sowas erwarte ich als käufer einfach, wenn ich mir ein bike ab einer bestimmten preislage kaufe.

und was nicolai betrifft...
ich denk mal bei den jungs aus lübbrechtshausen läuft aber doch noch einiges gewaltig anders 
im übrigen ist nicolai auch kein direktvertrieb oder internet-versand oder webshop, sondern sie fertigen jedes bike erst nach bestellung und dann komplett in der gewünschten ausführung.
es gibt in DE eine vielzahl von bike-läden die nicolai-räder verkaufen, und die auch das ein oder andere modell als testbike zum probefahren da haben.

und als ich mal ein bestimmtes nicolai probefahren wollte, hat mein händler dieses modell in wenigen tagen in seinem freundeskreis aufgetrieben und im laden für mich bereitgestellt. sowas ist dann schon eher "premiumhändler" ,finde ich.
und das sich kein händler die komplette produktpalette an an 3000-4000,- euro bikes in laden stellen kann ist auch logisch. aber so muss es dann imho laufen.

naja jeder muss selbst wissen wem er sein geld anvertraut.
aber nur ein hoher preis und sonst nix dahinter... sowas ist sicherlich immer schwierig.


----------



## Nomercy (26. November 2004)

@Mineur: Interessante Variante. Ja, und dies ist ein Herstellerforum für Kunden (und solche die es werden wollen) von Bergwerk. Ich finde auch, daß wir hier (nicht als Missionare oder Propheten) wieder eine gesunde Portion Optimismus einbringen sollten. Alles andere führt doch nur zur allgemeinen Verunsicherung und damit ins Nichts.

 @machero: Dies Diskussion was denn nun "edel" oder "Premium" ist wurde ja schon immer geführt. Meines Erachtens ist das Thema gar nicht diskutierbar. Wieviel einem der wohlwollende, bewundernde oder auch neidische Blick des Bikenachbarn auf der Piste wert ist, wie soll man das bewerten. Diese Attribute haben in dem Moment kein Gewicht mehr, in dem keiner mehr das Geld für diese Produkte lockermachen will. Eine Edelmarke lebt durch ihren empfindlichen moralischen Wert. Und den kann man nicht mit dem Zollstock messen und auch nicht beweisen.

 Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## machero (26. November 2004)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> @machero: Dies Diskussion was denn nun "edel" oder "Premium" ist wurde ja schon immer geführt. Meines Erachtens ist das Thema gar nicht diskutierbar. [...] wie soll man das bewerten.



Ganz einfach. Wenn ein Hersteller auf n` 5,-Euro-Poloshirt n kleines grünes Krokodil aufnäht und das Shirt dann für 110,- Euro verkauft, is das nich edel sondern abzock. Man spricht auch von "Abschöpfungsstrategie".
Wenn ich mir aber ne phatte Multifunktions-Snowboardhose mit 1000 (sinnvollen) Extras kaufe... und die dann 300 oder 400,- euro kostet.... dann kann man (zu Recht) sagen man hat ein Edel-Teil


----------



## XC_Freund (26. November 2004)

Mal zum aktuellen Vertriebschaos. Mein Händler hat jetzt für meine schon länger offene Bestellung einen Termin avisiert bekommen. "Zufälligerweise" nächsten Dienstag, den 30.11.2004.   
1 Tag vor der Superpreis-Direktsche..-Offensive. Macht das Bergwerk jetzt mit allen offenen Bestellungen der Händler.   
Naja sind ja nicht so viele offene Bestellungen.

Es gibt ja hier einen Thread, warum Bergwerk.
Ich muss jetzt wohl Farbe bekennen, obwohl ich es bisher noch nicht wusste, ich bin Massochist.


----------



## wondermike (26. November 2004)

Eisenfaust schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn weniger als 25% 'Luft' in den Preisen wäre, von was glaubst Du, leben Händler?


Ich weiß durchaus, was eine Marge ist. Die liegt in der Regel sogar deutlich höher als 25%, nämlich eher so bei 40-50%. Der Punkt ist aber, dass beim Umstieg auf ein Direktvertriebsmodell die Händlermarge nicht einfach beim Hersteller hängen bleibt. Schließlich verursacht auch der Direktvertrieb nicht unerhebliche Kosten. Dass man so mit nichts Dir nicht die Preise um 25% senken und gleichzeitig die für so eine radikale Umstellung des Geschäftsmodells nötigen Investitionen tätigen kann, will mir nicht recht in den Kopf.


----------



## onkel_willi (26. November 2004)

machero schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz einfach. Wenn ein Hersteller auf n` 5,-Euro-Poloshirt n kleines grünes Krokodil aufnäht und das Shirt dann für 110,- Euro verkauft, is das nich edel sondern abzock. Man spricht auch von "Abschöpfungsstrategie".
> Wenn ich mir aber ne phatte Multifunktions-Snowboardhose mit 1000 (sinnvollen) Extras kaufe... und die dann 300 oder 400,- euro kostet.... dann kann man (zu Recht) sagen man hat ein Edel-Teil



wenn in dem krokodil hemdchen »made in france« steht und in deiner phatten skihose »made in china« --> dann spricht man von globalisierung und beide kosten in der herstellung 5 euro....

was ist nun edel? ich für meinen teil weiß es.

ciao

onkel willi


----------



## machero (26. November 2004)

ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisenfaust (26. November 2004)

machero schrieb:
			
		

> tut mir leid, aber das ist absolut falsch !



Ich schlage Dich für den Rat der Wirtschaftsweisen vor!


----------



## machero (26. November 2004)

Eisenfaust schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schlage Dich für den Rat der Wirtschaftsweisen vor!



Nunja, ich denke dafür reichts dann doch nicht ganz aber trotzdem danke 

Tip: Ruhig auch mal den Wirtschaftbereich der zeitung lesen und nicht immer nur den Sportteil. 
Es ist wirklich so


----------



## Ro83er (27. November 2004)

Servus!

Zuerstmal vorweg: Ich bin sicher nicht der durchschnittliche Bergwerk-kunde, um ehrlich zu sein besitze ich noch nichtmal ein Bergwerk-Bike, habe mir vor kurzem (statt Billigrahmen für Stadtschlampe) spontan bei Ibäh einen 4 Jahre alten Mercury in nicht mehr ganz neuem Zustand gekauft... Meine Gründe dafür waren, ausser dass es auf dem Weg bezahlbar war *gg :

1. Handarbeit aus D-Land
2. Tolles Design
3. Guter Ruf in Bezug auf Funktionalität/Stabilität
4. Exklusivität (nicht 08/15...) 

Alle diese Gründe wären auch bei Direktvertrieb nach wie vor vorhanden ! Könnte ich es mir leisten würd ich mir auch auf diesem Weg ein neues BW holen! 
Ich denke auch dass der teilweise Direktvertrieb für BW wie den Kunden Chancen, jedoch auch Risiken birgt, wurde ja alles hier schon erwähnt....

Die ganze Wertverlustdisskusion versteh' ich nicht, man kauft sich doch kein nagelneues Bike um das ein paar Wochen später zu verscheuern ? Und bei Gebrauchten haben die Neupreise imo auch nicht so viel Einfluss. Ein Auto verliert ja auch in 10 Minuten nach der Wagenübergabe drastisch an (virtuellem) Wert ohne einen Meter bewegt worden zu sein ? Oder liegts daran dass man sich nach ner neuen Marke umsehen muss weil sich jetzt auch Proleten und Gesocks ein BW leisten können *gg Da muss ich euch enttäuschen,  Ich habe meins ja eh schon....   

Aber jetzt mal ernsthaft, ob das Rad jetzt vom Händler oder direkt gekauft wurde, merkt man wohl kaum wenn man damit fährt, ob jetzt beim Gipfelstürmen in den Alpen, beim Marathon oder beim Posen wo-auch-immer....

Ausserdem alles sehr vage und diffus, erstmal abwarten, Tee trinken und schaun was kommt (weil: schaum mer mal, dann....)   

MfG, Stephan.


----------



## Nomercy (27. November 2004)

Hallo Stephan,

      danke für Deinen Beitrag. 
 Aber ich habe den Eindruck, daß hier von Dir und einigen anderen der Begriff "Wertverlust" nicht richtig verstanden wurde. Es geht NICHT um die technische Qualität des Bergwerk-Bikes. Es geht erst recht NICHT darum, sein Bergwerk schnell & gut wieder zu verkaufen. 
 Dieser sog. merkantile Wertverlust interessiert mich z.B. überhaupt nicht. Das Inbetrachtziehen eines Verkaufs sollte lediglich die Situation etwas deutlicher machen.

Es geht um den moralischen Wert. 
Das trifft somit für alle Bergwerkfahrer zu, die ihr besonderes, nicht 08/15-Fahrrad lieben. 

      Es trifft offenbar auch für Dich zu: Punkt 4 Deiner Kaufgründe: Exklusivität!
      Da muss man auch nichts gegen "Proleten" haben. Diesen Satz verstehe z.B. ich nicht. 

 Natürlich wird ein Bergwerkbike nicht gleich schlechter weil es einen Direktvertrieb gibt. Aber der Direktvertrieb hat nun einmal Auswirkungen.
 Da wären z.B. die unmittelbaren: "Oh, guck mal, es wird günstiger bei gleicher Qualität, toll"! Und da wären die langfristig möglichen: "Die sehen ja alle gleich aus", "Shimano kann nicht liefern, da muß man ja wieder ewig warten", "Ah, Du hast ein Faunus - schleift da nicht ab und an der Reifen am Sitzrohr? Ich hab ein Canyon, da schleift nix...". Schwächen der Bergwerkbikes werden (ähnlich der Nobelmarke Jaguar) von dieser Fangemeinde zwar peinlich genau registriert - aber irgendwie auch absorbiert. Das wird bei einer expansiven Marke nicht mehr so sein.
 Diese langfristigen Effekte gilt es abzuwarten, aber sie werden kommen. Und dafür modellstehende Marken, gibt es zur Genüge. Und deren Vertriebsstrategien sind nicht das "Gelbe vom Ei" für einen Kleinserien-Hersteller (um mal vom Begriff "Edel" wegzukommen). Deswegen haben sich hier viele Bergwerkfahrer im Forum skeptisch geäussert, und das zu Recht.

      Und zum letzten Punkt, der Unterschied ob Direktkauf oder Händlerkauf. Muß man das wirklich noch erklären? Kaufst Du Deine Schuhe und Deine Hosen auch im Netz? Das Schlüsselwort heißt "Anprobieren"! Ich weiß ja nicht wie oft Du dann beim Direktkauf Dein Bike hin und her geschickt wissen möchtest.

      Gruß, Nomercy


      P.S.: Ach ja, das Thema (Status von BW) ist im Übrigen nicht neu:
      Vor einem Jahr schrieb mir Anthony von Bergwerk-Bikes:


> @ nomercy,
> 
> ... Fakt ist, dass Bergwerk der einzigste bedeutende Rahmenhersteller in Deutschland ist (Stückzahlen bis zu 10.000 Rahmen/Jahr sind möglich). Kleinere Schmieden wie nicolai, Wiesmann etc. lasse ich mal aussen vor. *Diesen Status wollen wir nicht kaputtmachen, indem wir massenweise Bikes in den Markt werfen. *
> *Diesen Fehler hat eine andere deutsche Marke gemacht, die Mitte der 90er im High End Bereich zu finden war... heute jedoch Bikes mit Klingel und Schutzblech anbietet.* Hier wird man als Firma vergleichbar mit Taiwanprodukten und Billigheimern aus Tschechien.
> ...


----------



## Ro83er (27. November 2004)

Servus!



			
				Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> Da muss man auch nichts gegen "Proleten" haben. Diesen Satz verstehe z.B. ich nicht.



Da fehlt zugegebenermassen auch ein Smilie...wurde geändert. Mein ich nicht so ernst.

Was du sagts kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen. Bei mir bezieht sich das mit "Exklusivität" v.a. darauf hier kein Corratec zu fahren, Corratec hat hier bei Rosenheim seinen Standort und verkauft relativ viel über sein "Outlet". Jedes 3.-4. Bike hier ist ein Corratec. Selber hatte ich auch schon 2, untere Preisklasse jeweils (wurden beide gaklaut   ). Da ist's dann schon mal passiert dass man sein Rad neben dem genauen Ebenbild geparkt hat --> das "Schwarzer-Golf-Symptom".... So etwas wird bei BW doch nicht passieren, selbst bei den erwähnten Stückzahlen um 10.000, vor allem da BW-Bikes ja auch sehr individuell aufgebaut werden....

Hosen und Schuhe übers Netz bestellt? Ach, frag besser nicht   
So wie ich das bis jetzt verstanden habe soll der Vertriebsweg über Händler ja auch erhalten bleiben, d.h. jedem bleibt die Qual der Wahl erhalten...Fraglich aber ob da die Händler mitspielen ??? 

Aber hier ist ja auch die Gerüchteküche heftigst am Kochen, viele Spekulationen und nix Fixes... Direktvertrieb ist ja auch ein dehnbarer Begriff...
Würde BW über seine Website die Rahmen solo für Selbst-Aufbauer verhökern würde ich das 100% unterstützen. 
Ein Komplettrad-Vertrieb ist da schon eine andere Sache, an sowas hängt sehr viel Arbeit, und ohne exzellenten Service (den man bei den Preisen, auch 25% billiger, imo schon erwarten kann) wird das auf beiden Seiten mehr Frust als Lust fördern, und sich evtl. sehr negativ auf das BW-Image auswirken kann. 


Schönes WE, 

Stephan.   

Schönes WE, Stephan.


----------



## Coffee (27. November 2004)

welcher händler macht denn bei sowas noch mit? 

direktvertrieb nur von rahmen? ich denke sie werden vorallem wenn komplette bikes anbieten wollen. denn damit verdienen sie ja auch am meisten.

die aussage von anthony in der antwort an nomercy finde ich in anbetracht des vorhabens echt zum lachen.


coffee


----------



## Ro83er (27. November 2004)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Stephan,
> 
> P.S.: Ach ja, das Thema ist im übrigen nicht neu:
> Vor einem Jahr schrieb mir Anthony von Bergwerk-Bikes:



...bezieht sich also nicht auf die aktuelle Thematik !?! 

Mfg.


----------



## daif (27. November 2004)

hat von euch schon jemand bei ebay mal "bergwerk" im Radsportbereich eingegeben??  

durchschnittlich waren da ca 3-5 bikes oder Rahmen zu finden....
und jetzt sucht heute mal und achtet besonders auf Preise in Verbindung mit der hier eingeworfenen Preissenkung von ca 25%   
(das bezieht sich natürlich auf neue bikes und Rahmen, nicht auf gebrauchte, z.b die ganzen Moonraker)


----------



## Payam (27. November 2004)

Hallo an alle,

eine schöne Diskussion - auch wenn der Grund dafür weniger schön ist.

Ich persönlich finde die Vergleiche mit anderen Firmen (Nicolai etc.) ein wenig irreführend. Natürlich ist es immer leicht, auch andere in der Branche zu verweisen. Dennoch darf eines nicht vergessen werden. Und das ist das wirklich Entscheidende: Der Kunde / Der potenzielle Kunde! Dieser ist meines Erachtens bei BW ein anderer als bei Nicolai, GT, Cannondale etc. Daher hochoffiziell an Bergwerk: "Kennt ihr Eure Kunden und potenziellen Kunden wirklich?" 

Ich meine damit nicht aus dem Bauch heraus, oder aus diesem Forum, sondern mal hand- und stichfest festgemacht. An realen Zahlen und Fakten.

Das ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint: Ich denke, BW kennt ihn nicht. Denn, es ist so klar erkennbar: Der Aktionnismus ist bei BW eingekehrt. Und dieser überdeckt das Mittelfristige. Vom Langfristigen gar nicht gesprochen. Das kann ganz schnell in die Hose gehen. Es bringt nichts den Auspuff zu reparieren, wenn der Mototr kaputt ist. Das kostet nur Geld und bringt einen der eigentlichen Lösung des Problems nicht ein Stück weiter.

Ich bin kein akademischer Theoretiker, sondern Praktiker mit gesundem Menschenverstand. Und da mir persönlich etwas an der Firma BW, an der Marke BW, an den Menschen bei BW, an dem Standort D und an den Produkten von BW liegt, hier auch das Angebot: Gerne helfe ich weiter, wenn Hilfe gewünscht/benötigt wird. Gerne auch kurzfristig. Einfach ein PM senden.

Damit BW auch nächstes Jahr noch tolle Diskussionen anregen kann.

Es grüßt
Der Payam

P.S.: @coffee: Werbung kann durchaus gemessen werden. Und zwar richtig gut sogar. Wichtig dabei ist nur, die Ziele genau zu definieren, die Werbung bringen soll. Mehr Marke, mehr Begehren, mehr Umsatz? Jedes gesunde Unternehmen in D macht das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daif (27. November 2004)

@payam
Werbung kann "gut" (?????????) gemessen werden????
ohhh mann, also sorry, das geht ungefähr so gut wie zu beweisen, dass es Gott gibt!! 
Die Wirkung von Werbung nachzuvollziehen ist eine extrem schwer objektivierbare Aufgabe!!

mit dem, "ob BW seine Kunden kennt", da gebe ich dir recht! Das wage ich (leider) auch zu bezweifeln...

meine Symphatie zu BW ist jedoch immernoch ungebrochen..mal sehen wie sich das entwickelt


----------



## Stue (27. November 2004)

Payams erster Beitrag war absolut richtig. In der Marketingsprache nennt man das Phänomen, dass sich teure Artikel mit Spitzenqualität sehr gut verkaufen (Porsche etc.) - gleichzeitig aber auch Discountprodukte zulegen "Polarisierung der Märkte". Und das ist keine adademische Diskussion, sondern resultiert aus zahlreichen Marktforschungsstudien der Konsumgüterindustrie wie auch aus empirischer wissenschaftlicher Forschung, gilt somit als hinreichend belegt.

Seit vielen Jahren bin ich jetzt im Marketing tätig und kann Payam nur absolut recht geben: Das Umstellen von indirekter auf direkte Distributionspolitik erfordert einen hohen Aufwand, da bis dato auf den Händlerbereich verlagerte Vertriebsaufgaben nun selbst übernommen werden müssen. Dies zieht a) insbes. vertärkte Ausgaben/ Investitionen in der Kommunikationspolitik nach sich und b) enorme Anstrengungen bei der internen Reorganisation der Kundenbetreuungsprozesse. Eine konkrete Vor- und Nachteilsdiskussion liegt mir selbst hier aber nicht nahe, da ich die Branche (insbes. das, was hinter den Kulissen im Bike-Bereich abläuft) viel zu wenig kenne.

Es bleibt abzuwarten wie bei Direktvertrieb die Vertriebsleistung nun zwischen Bergwerk und Dritten konkret aufgeteilt wird (z.B. Bestellung über BW, Auslieferung über Händlerstores etc.).

Abseits aller Marketing-Aspekte: Ich selber habe kein gutes Gefühl bei der Wahl des Direktvertriebs für BW; dennoch ist das Pfadfinder bei mir nach wie vor in der aller ersten Wahl bzgl. meiner Kaufentscheidung für die Saison 2005.

Übrigens die hier in dem Tread erwähnte Notwendigkeit, den Kunden gut zu kennen, ist im Direktvertrieb einfacher zu erfüllen (da wird nichts über den Handel gefiltert)...


----------



## bergwerkfee (27. November 2004)

Nach dem Weggang von Lutz war das ganze sowiso nur noch Retorte. Hab mein Moonraker im Mai verkauft und mein Gemini folgt jetzt auch noch. Dann bleibt Storck jetzt meine erste Wahl. Was Service und Kundennähe betrifft, ist Markus eh nicht zu überbieten. Ciao, die Fee


----------



## daif (27. November 2004)

nach Lutz' Weggeang nur noch Retorte....
mann, du hast echt mal keine Ahnung bewiesen, respekt


----------



## sebi-online88 (27. November 2004)

Es liegt bestimmt nicht am der Trennung vom Lutz, das BW jetzt auf Direktvertrieb umsattelt. Die Bikes die der Lutz gezeichnet hat waren ohne hin alle nur so lala und nie der Brüller. Der Rene macht seinen Job 100% und das merkt man auch an Produkten wie z.B. Mercury SL und Pfadfinder. Das problem sind ja auch nicht die Produkte und deren Qualität, sondrn die Vermarktung der Produkte was BW jetzt in die Lage gebracht hat.


----------



## raffic (28. November 2004)

@daif
Keine Ahnung wie du darauf kommst das man Werbung nicht messen kann.
Ich komme aus dem Bereich Werbung und muß dir da wiedersprechen.
Werbung ist meist eine teure angelegenheit (muß es aber nicht sein) und viele Unternehmer wollen den Sinn darin nicht wirklich sehen weil sie Geld ausgeben und nichts greifbares in den Händen haben. Aber der Spruch:" Wer nicht wirbt der stirbt" hat sich leider schon oft bewahrheitet.
Als Beispiel:
Wir haben uns vor einiger Zeit selbstständig gemacht und verschiedene Werbeprojekte gestartet. Den Erfolg kann ich ganz klar in neuen Kunden messen die sich auf diese Werbemaßnahmen gemeldet haben.

raffic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (28. November 2004)

> Aber der Spruch:" Wer nicht wirbt der stirbt" hat sich leider schon oft bewahrheitet.



na ja - verallgemeinern kann man das aber nicht . die beste werbung ist ein gutes produkt mit perfectem service , dann ist der preis ist fast nebensache . 
bergwerk hat auch kaum wo werbung - zumindest hab ich noch keine gesehen . canyonzettel liegen in jeder kackzeitung , kaufen würd ichs trotzdem nicht !

sex sells   doch bis die leute spitzkriegen das bergwerk sex ist dauerts halt noch ein bisschen - die bw`ler müssten einfach noch einen längern atem haben und nicht panikmäßig die preise senken - sondern mit neuen bikes und zubehör die preise anheben - ramschpreise und geiz ist geil zeug bekommst du heut an jeder ecke - mich kotzt das an !!!!


----------



## Payam (28. November 2004)

Hallo an alles,

sorry für Off-Topic.

@daif:
Sicher kan man Werbung messen. Ich meine hiermit nicht geschmäcklerischen Aspekt. Dafür muss man aber seine Ausgangslage kennen und seine Ziele definieren. Kleines Beispiel: Firma xy hat einen ungestützten Bekanntheitsgrad von 70%, der Claim (bspw.: "ich bin doch nicht blöd") hat ein Erinnerungswert von 65%, die Sympathiwerte gegenüber der Firma liegen bei 40%, die Verwendung (der Pordukte/der Angebote, der Dienstleistung) liegt bei 30%. Das ist die Ausgangslage. Die Kunden/pot. Kunden sind bekannt und definiert - jetzt geht's los: 3 Monate nach Start der Kampagne steigt der ungestützte Bekanntheitsgrad um 10% auf 77%, die Claimerinnerung auf 68%, die Sympathie auf 43%, die Verwendung des Angebots (der Produkte/der Dienstleistung) auf 39%.
Das nenne ich durchaus messbar.

Es grüßt 
Der Payam


----------



## Payam (28. November 2004)

Nochmal hallo,

sorry für die Schreibfehler. Bin in Eile.

Es grüßt
Der Payam


----------



## Fettkloß (28. November 2004)

theorie & praxis - klar , vielleicht kann man werbeerfolg messen - mann kann aber mit sicherheit werbeausgaben in  messen . und garantie für eine umsatzsteigerung gibt dir kein werbefuzzy . werbung kann ansprechen , werbung kann aber auch abschrecken (siehe geiz ist geil  :kotz: )


----------



## Eisenfaust (28. November 2004)

Payam schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo an alles,
> 
> sorry für Off-Topic.
> 
> ...




Verrate mir bitte, wie Sympathie, Erinnerungswert und Potential im Werbemetier quantifiziert wird. Was ist 'Claim'? Eine Goldgrube/Goldschürfstelle? 

Werbung ist nicht quantifizierbar! Die Wirkung ist nach einer Kampagne 'meßbar', dann, wenn das Produkt vermehrt gekauft wird. Die 'Meßmethoden' sind allerdings mehr als fragwürdig.


----------



## Eisenfaust (28. November 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> theorie & praxis - klar , vielleicht kann man werbeerfolg messen - mann kann aber mit sicherheit werbeausgaben in  messen . und garantie für eine umsatzsteigerung gibt dir kein werbefuzzy . werbung kann ansprechen , werbung kann aber auch abschrecken (siehe geiz ist geil  :kotz: )



Bei den Jüngeren, viel 'unkritischeren' Neukonsumenten kommt 'Geiz ist geil' ganz gut an. Nur: Es ist ein Werbespruch, den diese Menschen gar nicht mehr 'umsetzen' (können). Es klingt einfach gut, den Sinn verstehen sie darüberhinaus allerdings schon nicht mehr. Fettkloß, es liegt vielleicht daran, daß Du versuchst einen 'Sinn' in diesem, wie sagt man doch neudeutsch, 'Slogan'(?), zu finden, der in irgendeiner Weise mit dem, was der Geiz-Markt damit bewirken will, zu finden suchst? "Laßt euch nicht verarschen" regt mich anfänglich auch zum Lachen an, es ist gut gemacht, aber bei genauem 'Hindenken' merkt man dann doch schnell, daß mit diesem Billigscheiß eine große Verarsche stattfindet. Spätestens dann, wenn man sein mühsam erbeutetes Schnäppchen wegen Reparatur oder Mangel zum 'Doktor' schleppen muß. Dann erlebt man sein blaues Wunder. Und "Laßt Euch nicht verarschen" mutiert ganz schnell zu "Laß Dich doch verarschen, schnell kann es gescheh'n ..."

Um nochmals auf Bergwerk zurückzukommen: Ich habe mir in den letzten beiden Jahren eher unregelmäßig, dann aber doch mit wenigen Ausnahmen die Hochglanzmagazine gekauft oder angesehen. Bergwerk war sehr selten in Tests vertreten. Nachdem dann die Rasta-Zote Schwing ihren Vertrag mit Bergwerk aufgelöst hatte und diese 'Gerüchte' um Materialprobleme im Umlauf waren, war auch mein erster Gedanke: Ich habe auf ein falsches Pferd gesetzt! Wieso sehe ich in der 'Fachpresse' immer wieder Bilder von Radprofis, die nicht gerade zufällig ihr Gefährt so ins Kameraobjektiv halten, daß man bloß den Namen des Alu-Kleppers lesen kann? GIANT, Scott, Merida ... Naja, es sind die Großen, möglicherweise fließt viel Geld, aber kann man Geld nicht auch durch ein wenig Grips kompensieren? Wenn nein, korrigiert mich bitte, aber kostet denn ein Versuch die Welt?

Der 'Bergwerk-Tag' hätte durchaus als eine kleine Pressemitteilung 'nach' dem Ereignis bei einem Magazin landen müssen. Vielleicht hätte ja der eine ohne andere Redakteur eine Lücke zu füllen gehabt und diese Werbung hätte nichts gekostet. Bergwerk zeigt Kundennähe, Bergwerk zeigt sich locker organisierten Ereignissen sponatn entgegenkommend, Bergwerk öffnet dem harten Kern die heiligen Hallen blabla ... ich bin kein Werbetexter, dezent formuliert, etwas gediegen platziert, schon hat man doch etwas, was einem vielleicht als Leser in Erinnerung bleibt? 

Ich bin am Samstag, weil mich dieses elende Thema doch nicht losläßt, in einigen lokalen Läden 'spazieren' gegangen. Ich bin Hardtail Fahrer, nicht ohne Grund, und ich habe kaum ein Hardtail gefunden, daß mich anspricht. Das einzige stimmige Hardtail, das ist kenne und mir leisten kann, steht bei mir im Appartment, neben meinem Bett und trägt dick 'Bergwerk' am Unterrohr. 
Bei den Fullies sieht das aber anders aus. Viele Konkurrenzprodukte sehen bei gleichem Gewicht einfach 'schlanker' und agiler aus. Es ist, ganz subjektiv, ein Eindruck, der mich dazu verleitet, mich eher bei der Konkurrenz umzusehen.

Wichtiger noch als aggressive und am Rande des moralisch Etablierten gehaltene Werbung ist eine gezielte Imagepflege! Es reicht nicht, daß der harte Kern der Forumsmitglieder diese Ereignisse erfährt, die breite Öffentlichkeit, ich meine damit die Leser von Magazinen, sollten ebenfalls davon etwas haben.   

Eigentlich wollte ich das Thema für mich abgehakt sehen. Es gibt vor allem hier Verständigungsprobleme, Verständnisprobleme, ich habe mein Geld ausgegeben und kann und werde es nicht mehr ändern (können). Eigentlich ist jedes Wort zuviel, wir können wenig an der jetzigen Situation ändern und ich denke nicht, daß Bergwerk auch etwas ändern wird oder gar ändern kann.


----------



## Fettkloß (28. November 2004)

@ eisenfaust - ich kann dir nur zustimmen . 

aber einen sinn suche ich nicht in dem geiz ist geil spruch , kann ich auch garnicht weil mich , als selbstständigen , diese "spar und geiznummern" alle samt zu sehr ankotzen . ich selbst kauf mir lieber nix als irgend nen billigschrott .das fängt beim lebensmittel an und hört beim bike auf . und wenn es geht gebe ich mein geld da aus wo ich es verdiene - beim kleinen einzelhandel oder bei kleineren selbstständigen unternehmen mit service !


----------



## onkel_willi (28. November 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> @ eisenfaust - ich kann dir nur zustimmen .
> 
> aber einen sinn suche ich nicht in dem geiz ist geil spruch , kann ich auch garnicht weil mich , als selbstständigen , diese "spar und geiznummern" alle samt zu sehr ankotzen . ich selbst kauf mir lieber nix als irgend nen billigschrott .das fängt beim lebensmittel an und hört beim bike auf . und wenn es geht gebe ich mein geld da aus wo ich es verdiene - beim kleinen einzelhandel oder bei kleineren selbstständigen unternehmen mit service !



genau, wenn nur mehr leute hier "das" leben würden, dann gäb es hier nicht 4 mio arbeitslose. man wird in geschäften oft sogar doof angeglotzt, wenn man frägt: "gibt's das auch made in germany oder zumindest aus europa?"...


----------



## daif (28. November 2004)

@payam
jaja, sicher gibt es Methoden so etwas zu errechnen/ zu kalkulieren, aber die Aussagekraft von diesen ist so gering, da diese Verfahren so viele Unbekannte Faktoren beinhalten....
wer sagt denn dass ein Kunde seine Meinung aufgrund der Kampagne geändert hat und nicht wegen einem Gespräch mit einem Kollegen, der ihm abgeraten/zugesprochen hat....
Fakt ist, man kann einfach bei weitem nicht eindeutig die Wirkung einer Kampagne nachweisen. Im Gegenteil, es ist extrem schwer überhaupt etwas Aussagekraft reinzubringen..
In Einzelfällen mag das gehen, aber generell ist das ein sehr großes Problem..
das sagen sogar viele Marketingexperten.....


----------



## Nomercy (28. November 2004)

Fettkloß...  schrieb:
			
		

> bis die leute spitzkriegen das bergwerk sex ist dauerts halt noch ein bisschen ...


  Yepp! Sinnlichkeit ist auf alle Fälle mit von der Partie. 

  Gruß, Nomercy

 P.S.: Eigentlich könnten die Verlautbarungen hier im Forum eine Goldquelle für einen Produzenten sein. So wie wir hier die Hosen runterlassen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (29. November 2004)

25% ?? was hat eigentlich ein pfadfinderrahmen vor der preissenkung gekostet ?  




habs rausbekommen : 1490   -25% = 1117,50  - wenn das mal kein schnapp ist


----------



## Fettkloß (29. November 2004)

oder gehen die von den listenpreisen aus ? dann wären es 1790  gewesen .
ach mann - dann sinds 1342,50    ich will doch geizig sein !!!

aber im tv sieht&hört  mann ja immer wieder : leute handelt die preise runter     also vielleicht kann ich ja noch 10% bei barzahlung raushauen , dann wärens 1208,25    minus weihnachtswinterrabatt von 5% sind 1147,83    das wird ein frohes fest


----------



## Coffee (29. November 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> oder gehen die von den listenpreisen aus ? dann wären es 1790  gewesen .
> ach mann - dann sinds 1342,50    ich will doch geizig sein !!!
> 
> aber im tv sieht&hört  mann ja immer wieder : leute handelt die preise runter     also vielleicht kann ich ja noch 10% bei barzahlung raushauen , dann wärens 1208,25    minus weihnachtswinterrabatt von 5% sind 1147,83    das wird ein frohes fest




wenn du schon so ein großer bergwerk fan bist, solltest du noch 50% drauflegen auf den kaufpreis um bergwerk zu retten   


coffee


----------



## Fettkloß (29. November 2004)

> 50% drauflegen auf den kaufpreis um bergwerk zu retten



ach ja ? warum , was ist da los ???? hast du nähere infos für uns ? ich konnte fat chance schon nicht retten , und du meinst 895  könnten bergwerk retten ??????


----------



## Coffee (29. November 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> ach ja ? warum , was ist da los ???? hast du nähere infos für uns ? ich konnte fat chance schon nicht retten , und du meinst 895  könnten bergwerk retten ??????




nein, einer laleine sicher nciht. und das war nur eine antwort auf deine antwort die wohl leicht ins lustige gezogen wurde. wobei ich denke das der ernst der lage ernster ist als viele denken.

grüße coffee


----------



## onkel_willi (29. November 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> nein, einer laleine sicher nciht. und das war nur eine antwort auf deine antwort die wohl leicht ins lustige gezogen wurde. wobei ich denke das der ernst der lage ernster ist als viele denken.
> 
> grüße coffee



hallo coffee,

ich kenne deine beiträge zumeist als seriös und inhaltlich fundiert.

jetzt wollt ich dich mal fragen, ob du schon mal bei bergwerk in pforzheim warst und die fertigung angeschaut hast?

allgemeines branchengemunckel bringt mir doch auch keine butter aufs brot...

@fettkloß: ich hab im frühsommer bei einem premiumhändler 1.490 eur für den pfadfinder plus paar zerquetschte für eine geänderte dämpferaufnahme gezahlt. dass ist doch eh schon ziemlich nah am listenpreis (der mir bei den meisten anderen händlern angeboten wurde)


ciao

onkel willi


----------



## Coffee (29. November 2004)

onkel willi,

erkläre mir mal bitte was ein persönlicher besuch in pforzheim bei bergwerk an der situation ändern würde? mich würde solch ein besuch nciht davon abbringen 1 und 1 zusammenzuzählen. ich merke besonderst hier im forum (bergwerk) das die leute hier schon fast zum fanatismus neigen. ihr seit fans von einer marke. das ist schön und auch ok. aber man muss doch deswegen nciht der realität gegenüber die augen zu machen.

meine beiträge waren weder böse gemeint noch sonstwas. ich habe MEINE sicht der dinge geschildert. wie andere eben auch. ich wünsche einer firma, egal welcher, ncihts mehr, als das sie überlebt bzw.erhalten werden kann. doch manchmal schlägt soetwas eben fehl. 

es gibt so viele kleine und mittlere und auch große unternehmen (branchenunabhängig) die in den letzten 5 jahren untergegangen sind. obwohl sie innovativ waren, obwohl sie qualität brachten obwohl scheinbar alles gestimmt hat. scheinbar, denn oft sieht die wahrheit am ende eben anderst aus.

da es hier aber unmöglich ist, ein posting kritisch zu schreiben ohne gleich angegriffen zu werden. wird das jetzt hier in diesem thread mein letztes gewesen sein.

grüße coffee


----------



## onkel_willi (29. November 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> onkel willi,
> 
> erkläre mir mal bitte was ein persönlicher besuch in pforzheim bei bergwerk an der situation ändern würde? mich würde solch ein besuch nciht davon abbringen 1 und 1 zusammenzuzählen. ich merke besonderst hier im forum (bergwerk) das die leute hier schon fast zum fanatismus neigen. ihr seit fans von einer marke. das ist schön und auch ok. aber man muss doch deswegen nciht der realität gegenüber die augen zu machen.
> 
> ...



hi coffee,

sorry, dass es vielleicht "fanatisch" klang - kommt vielleicht von fast 20 jahren apple benutzen 
von dort kenn ich auch das branchengemunckel: seit 20 jahren will mir jeder erzählen " apple ist am untergehen" - da lernt man halt das danach fragen "warum soll...? wieso soll...?" - meistens kommt dann nichts mehr.

vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass jetzt zig leute im bergwerk bereich ihren senf posten - von denen hat man vorher nie was in einem thread gelesen...
da meine ich jetzt ausdrücklich nicht dich - du bist ja ganz gut unterwegs im forum.

ein besuch in pforzheim hätte dir gezeigt, was für eine firma bergwerk ist und was an struktur dahinter steckt... und da ist mir jetzt nicht bang um die firma.

ciao

onkel willi


----------



## Coffee (29. November 2004)

@ onkel willi,

das "fanatisch" war nicht auf dich bezogen sonder auf einige hier im thread. udn keine sorge, ich weis durchaus zu trennen an welchen "geschcihten" was dran sein könnte oder ist, oder eben nicht. ich bewege mich lange genug in der branche.  und genau deswegen bin ich mit meinem letzten posting auch mal weg von dem namen BW. denn es gibt zig unternehmen weltweit die auf den ersten, oder auch auf den zweiten blick tolle struckturen haben, tolle unternehmen sind. aber auch diese sind eben nicht unsterblich ;-( und deshalb hat für mich ein persönlicher besuch einer firma rein garnichts damit zutun mir ein urteil zu bilden.

jeder muss selbst entscheiden was er glaubt oder nciht, was er sich wünscht oder nciht und was evtl passiert oder nciht.

ich werde wie gesagt an dieser stelle einfach "abwarten" mich hierzu nciht mehr äussern sondern warten was die wahrheit ans licht bringt.

grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raffic (29. November 2004)

Hey Willi
Apple und Bergwerk sind auch meine Favoriten. 
Und vielleicht ist es ja auch so: "Totgesagte leben länger!!!"


----------



## Fettkloß (29. November 2004)

> wobei ich denke das der ernst der lage ernster ist als viele denken.


ja - da hast du wahrscheinlich recht , ich wollts auch schon schreiben aber alle waren sich einig das der letzte gerüchtethread übers pleitegehen von bw gelöscht werden sollte . deshalb hab ichs nicht geschrieben .



> ein besuch in pforzheim hätte dir gezeigt, was für eine firma bergwerk ist und was an struktur dahinter steckt... und da ist mir jetzt nicht bang um die firma.



oh oh onkel willi , die struktur ist meiner meinung nach das woran es bei bw hapert . ich behaupte mal bw hat evtl 5 fest angestellt mitarbeiter . so , chef &  sein bruder haben mit mtb fahrn nix am hut . konstrukteur sitzt in wernesgrün (wo genau ist das? ) und fährt hauptberuflich motocross(so wie ich das mitbekommen hab) 
bei der firmengröße halte ich es für fatal wenn solch wichtige posten nicht von fanatischen bikern besetzt sind . ich selbst hab auch schon versucht produkte an den mann zu bringen hinter denen ich selbst nicht stand - der mißerfolg ließ nicht lange auf sich warten   

also wenn 5 leute in einer bikefirma beschäftigt sind und davon 3 "wenig" bike im blut haben ist das doch irgendwie bedenklich - oder ?


----------



## onkel_willi (29. November 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> ja - da hast du wahrscheinlich recht , ich wollts auch schon schreiben aber alle waren sich einig das der letzte gerüchtethread übers pleitegehen von bw gelöscht werden sollte . deshalb hab ichs nicht geschrieben .
> 
> oh oh onkel willi , die struktur ist meiner meinung nach das woran es bei bw hapert . ich behaupte mal bw hat evtl 5 fest angestellt mitarbeiter . so , chef &  sein bruder haben mit mtb fahrn nix am hut . konstrukteur sitzt in wernesgrün (wo genau ist das? ) und fährt hauptberuflich motocross(so wie ich das mitbekommen hab)
> bei der firmengröße halte ich es für fatal wenn solch wichtige posten nicht von fanatischen bikern besetzt sind . ich selbst hab auch schon versucht produkte an den mann zu bringen hinter denen ich selbst nicht stand - der mißerfolg ließ nicht lange auf sich warten
> ...



hallo fettkloß,

ich sehe das eher als erstmal als wirtschaftlichen vorteil - schlanke struktur, "familienbetrieb" - hauptnähte schweisst nur der bruder  (wenn die nicht ein wenig bergwerkblut intus hätten??), prima konstrukteur (seine teile sind ja wirklich gut --> pfadfinder. wernesgrün liegt im vogtland, sachsen - bekannt und beliebt in funk und fernsehen durch die wernesgrüner musikantenschenke), der dazu nicht jeden tag die stechuhr drückt....

und die radjungs haben doch bergwerkblut in den adern - jetzt muss halt (ja, immer mein prospektvergleich, find ich halt prima) die qualität des prospekts in anderen bereichen auch umgesetzt werden... was auch immer sie jetzt vorhaben.

wobei ich mit dem service (ersatzteile für dämpferaufnahme) nur gute erfahrungen durch unbürokratische und schnelle lieferung gemacht hab (da gibt es ja auch andere stories hier). mal sehen wie sich das dann bei meiner neu pulverung von meinem faunus entwickelt, ist aber noch nicht soweit 

ciao

onkel willi


----------



## Eisenfaust (29. November 2004)

Ich finde nicht, daß man unbedingt 'Radrennfahrer' oder 'MTB-Rennfahrer' sein muß, um MTBs oder RR zu bauen. Meistens dienen die populären Sportler nur als Galeonsfigur, um den Verkaufserfolg zu sichern. Bekanntheitsgrad ist eben wichtig, siehe Mike Kluge und Focus. Die Focus sind nun eben nicht besser oder schlechter als andere.

Mir erscheint es aber trotzdem wichtig, daß die 'Macher' ein wenig MTB oder RR Ambitionen haben. Ich glaube nämlich, daß nur so eine Optimierung vollziehbar ist. Leider scheint das bei Bergwerk nicht immer der Fall zu sein, Brägel hat ja von einem Schwingen-Dämpfer-Kollisionsproblem geschrieben - da scheint Bergwerk nicht alleine zu sein. In der neuen 'bike' steht ja auch etwas über 'Canyon' und ein Anschlagen eines Dämpfers am Oberrohr ... Berechnungsfehler? Vielleicht verstehe ich unter 'Berechnung' etwas anderes als meine Umwelt, aber wäre es 'berechnet', wäre sowas nie passiert. Und deshalb meine ich: ausfahren, austesten ... Und das kann wohl nur mit einem Ausritt, oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## AnthonyXIV (29. November 2004)

Hi @ all, 

hiermit möchte ich mich für die vielen postings und Meinungen bedanken. 
Als Chef einer Markenfirma wie Bergwerk muß man Entscheidungen treffen!! Daß diese nicht immer populär sind und jedem gefallen müssen ist eine Sache, dass sie den Fortbestand einer Marke sichern sollen, eine andere. 
Der Wechsel zum Direktvertrieb war so eine Entscheidung! 
Die schlechte Konjunktur, sowie die verhaltene Vororder der Bikehändler insgesamt hat uns als Existenzsicherungsmaßnahme zum Wechsel des Vertriebskonzeptes bewogen. Das Problem betrifft natürlich nicht nur Bergwerk, sondern den gesamten High-End Markt. Händler stellen sich ihren Laden nicht mehr mit Edelbikes voll. Sie wollen auftragsbezogen bestellen und nach Möglichkeit sofortige Lieferung! 

Bergwerk wird nach wie vor eine Rahmenmanufaktur und Bikeschmiede aus Deutschland bleiben. 

Die geänderte Preispolitik ist eine Geste an die Bergwerk Kunden. Die Preisnachlässe in Höhe von  25 % relativieren sich schnell, wenn man die Anzeigen in der Zeitschrift Bike durchschaut. Bei manchen Händlern war der Listenpreis noch geringer! Vom Auktionshaus ebay ganz zu schweigen. 

Den Anspruch an Exklusivität wird Bergwerk nach wie vor behalten, denn unsere Stückzahlen werden ein gewisses Limit nicht überschreiten. Die Zahl von 10.000 Einheiten stand mal im Raum: dies ist bei Bergwerk die maximal mögliche Kapazität in der Rahmenfertigung und hat mit der aktuellen Rahmenproduktion nichts zu tun. 

Für die Kunden ändert sich überhaupt nichts, außer das alle Bikes billiger werden. Einige  Bergwerk Händler waren sofort bereit den Service weiterhin zu bieten. Den Service und die Beratung gibt es also nach wie vor bei ausgesuchten Bergwerk Stützpunkthändlern.


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## Lene (29. November 2004)

@anthony
"Die geänderte Preispolitik ist eine Geste an die Bergwerk Kunden."

Na super, da muss man als Kunde ja richtig dankbar sein. Ich habe ja schon zu Beginn mal meine Meinung zu der Politik kundgetan und es gibt ja auch noch mehr FM, die diese auch als eher nicht so professionell empfinden.

Der Beitrag von Anthony ist aber wohl schon mehr als grenzwertig. Offensichtlich läuft es bei BW nicht so toll, wie man es gerne hätte. Gut - das geht noch mehr Firmen in Deutschland so. 

Die Reaktion ist eine ziemlich schlecht organisierte und noch viel schlechter kommunizierte Umstellungsaktion auf Direktvertrieb und nun will man den Kunden auch noch weismachen, die neuen Preise seien eine Geste an die Kunden.

Da fällt mir eigentlich nur der oben bereits erwähnte Spruch "Laßt Euch nicht verarschen" ein. Das ich nicht lache, wieviel hat BW denn bisher vom Händler bekommen? Ich nehme mal schwer an, dass die Jungs BW-Räder auch nicht nur aus Liebe zur Marke oder gar als Geste BW gegenüber verkauft haben. Von irgendwas müssen die ja auch gelebt haben.

Also vielen Dank für die edle Geste. Vielleicht sollten BW, Canyon und die anderen Direktvermarkter mal probieren, ob sie solche Aktionen nicht als Spenden wieder absetzen können?

Wenn die neue Politik eine Geste an den Kunden ist, dann wäre ich als BW-Besitzer aber schon etwas verwundert warum man mich einfach mal ein paar hundert Euro mehr hat abdrücken lassen.

Bis heute hatte ich BW immer noch auf der, inzwischen schon sehr verkürzten, Liste für ein Rohloff-Hardtail. Das hat sich jetzt erledigt. Ich suche mir lieber eine Firma, die ihre Kunden durchgehend fair behandelt.

Lene


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (29. November 2004)

> Den Service und die Beratung gibt es also nach wie vor bei ausgesuchten Bergwerk Stützpunkthändlern.




wie solll sowas denn funktionieren? umsonst ja sicher nicht. 

ich finde dein posting voller wiedersprüche und wischiwaschi um den heissen brei herumrederei. wäre es nciht viel wichtiger den potenziellen kunden jetzt nciht auch noch für dumm zu verkaufen?

schade sowas.


coffee


----------



## machero (29. November 2004)

irgendwie bleiben sehr viele fragen offen.

wenn ich jetzt aktuell soein BW-Rad bestellen wollte wüsste ich überhaupt nicht wies weitergeht bzw. an wen ich mich jetzt wenden muss.

Ich empfehle BW dringend einen Unternehmensberater ....vielleicht reicht auch schon ein Student, denn das ganze Konzept ist irgendwie nicht schlüssig.


----------



## sebi-online88 (29. November 2004)

@lene

Ich muss sagen, das ich deine Meinung sehr gut zu verstehen kann. Immer alles schön reden läuft halt auf Dauer nicht. Möchte nicht schlecht über BW reden, aber die verstricken sich von einem ins andere. Wenn einer mehr Geld macht ist es wohl BW, denn wenn kein Händler mehr da ist muss ja auch ein Maul weniger gestopft werden. Die sind bestimmt die letzten die was verschenken an die Kunden.

@all

zum Thema für den Kunden bleibt alles gleich, wenn ich bei einem Direktvertrieb auch 10 Wochen warten muss für eine Stangenbüchse dann läuft aber was falsch!


----------



## machero (29. November 2004)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> zum Thema für den Kunden bleibt alles gleich, wenn ich bei einem Direktvertrieb auch 10 Wochen warten muss für eine Stangenbüchse dann läuft aber was falsch!



Naja, ich muss auf mein neues Bike jetzt auch 3-4 Monate warten :/
Das ist natürlich nicht schön, und 4 Monate ist eigentlich für mich auch schon fast die Schmerzgrenze, aber andererseits...
Wenn es kein Bike von der Stange ist und dementsprechend nicht grossartig vorproduziert wird, muss man damit wohl leben und auf eine gewisse Weise ist es auch nachvollziehbar.
Die Produktionsplanung in der Industrie ist eben ein bischen aufwendiger, und auch wenn das Material auf Lager ist müssen natürlich Maschinenlauf- und Einstellzeiten sowie Arbeitsabläufe berücksichtigt werden (zumindest bei Maschinenfertigung).
Also 10 Wochen warten finde ich noch im grünen Bereich.
(Binn selbst auch im Handel tätig und es ist sehr oft so, das ein bestimmter Artikel beim Hersteller grad nicht lieferbar ist. Da sind ein paar Wochen Wartezeit leider auch keine Seltenheit.)

Der Kunde der dann soein Bike bestellt ist sicherlich ein Anderer, als der, der in einen Bike-laden geht und SOFORT ein neues Rad kaufen will.
Solche Käufer sind vermutlich meist auch nicht Marken- oder Modell-fixiert Und wollen einfach eins das "passt" und Ihrem Geldbeutel entspricht.
Sehe ich sehr häufig wenn ich mal bei meinen beiden Bike-Händlern im Laden steh (Mutti+Tochter -> neues Fahrrad)


----------



## Coffee (29. November 2004)

> Naja, ich muss auf mein neues Bike jetzt auch 3-4 Monate warten :/
> Das ist natürlich nicht schön, und 4 Monate ist eigentlich für mich auch schon fast die Schmerzgrenze, aber andererseits...
> Wenn es kein Bike von der Stange ist und dementsprechend nicht grossartig vorproduziert wird, muss man damit wohl leben und auf eine gewisse Weise ist es auch nachvollziehbar.




@ machero,

auf was wartest du denn auf ein BW aktuell? kein rad von der stange? mal ernsthaft, egal ob das rad von BW, canyon, rose, rotwild, oder sonst einem komplettanbieter kommt. in solch einem fall ist es IMMER irgendwie von der stange. von der Stange ist es erst dann nicht mehr, wenn es wirklich absolut individuell zusammengestellt wird.  und das ist bei all diesen firmen nicht möglich.

coffee


----------



## machero (29. November 2004)

hallo coffee,
ich warte (seit ca. 4 wochen jetzt ) auf ein "radical-amusement"-bike 
als ich vor 2-3 monaten im direktem gespräch mit dem "hersteller" einige details zu meinem neuen bike geklärt habe, hiess es das die wartezeit "leider" 2 Monate wäre (was ich bei einer Anschaffung in dieser Grössenordnung noch absolut akzeptabel finde).
Als dann einige Wochen später sämtliche Fragen in Austattung und (wichtig!)Finanzierung geklärt waren, und das Bike bestellt wurde, war die neue Lieferzeit dann auf 3-4 Monate angewachsen. Bekomme es also spätestens Februar 2005 ...vielleicht aber auch schon im Januar 
Das hängt damit zusammen das pro Kalenderwoche dort immer ein bestimmtes Modell gefertigt wird, und es somit dauert bis das gewünschte Modell wieder an die Reihe kommt (da ich kapaziäts-mässig nichtmehr in die nächstfolgende Produktionswoche aufgenommen werden konnte, und sie also 2004 nichtmehr damit anfangen können).

Es ist übrigens in der Tat eine absolute Spezialanfertigung, da ich 2 Meter gross bin und auch bei der Ausstattung einige Sonderwünsche hatte 
Davon abgesehen weisst Du aber ja bestimmt, das dort nicht "vorproduziert" wird. Das ist nunmal die Firmenphilosophie dort und auf eine gewisse Weise hat das auch seinen Reiz.

Die Wartezeit kommt aber nur durch den Rahmen zustande. Wenn dieser dann fertig ist, geht der Komplett-Aufbau (laut meinem Händler) sehr rasch. Zeit genug um die entsprechenden Teile zu besorgen haben sie dann ja auch genug gehabt 

gruss
machero


----------



## Coffee (29. November 2004)

ist der rahmen also speziell für dich angefertigt . super. dann wünsche ich dir mal viel freude mit deinem neuen rad ;-)

grüße coffee


----------



## machero (29. November 2004)

vielen dank . ich träum auch manchmal schon nachts davon 

es war übrigens damals mein erstes posting hier auf mtb-news.de wo ich gefragt hab ob es auch GUTE moutainbikes für leute in meiner grösse gibt.
durch die vielen empfehlungen die dann dort kamen bin ich erst auf diese bikes aufmerksam geworden ...und dafür bin ich diesem forum sehr dankbar! 

ein kumpel von mir hat früher selber jahrelang in einem bikeladen gearbeitet, und er meinte "passende mountainbikes" für leute "in meiner grösse" : "Gibts nicht!"  
Gut das ich nicht auf ihn gehört habe und mich selber informiert habe 
Sonst hätte ich jetzt "wieder" ein zu kleines (22") MTB 

viele grüsse
machero


----------



## Cyclefan (29. November 2004)

Hallo Leute,
nachdem ich eine PM von Antony bekommen habe, habe ich hier mal wieder
vorbei gesehen. WorÃ¼ber regen sich hier eigentlich alle auf   
Als einige von uns in Pforzheim waren, haben wir doch mit einiger 
Genugtuung gesehen, das wir uns ein Bike zugelegt hatten was nachweislich
von Hand gefertigt wird. 
UND WIE GEIL GESCHWEISST !!!!  
Sorry fÃ¼r die Ausdrucksweise, aber bin immer noch hin und weg. Musste mir ja auch direkt ein StÃ¼ck Rahmen vom Schweisser mitnehmen. Steht jetzt bei mir auf dem Schreibtisch   
Ich fÃ¼r meinen Teil wollte immer mal ein BW besitzen und es hat ca. 6 Jahre
und 2 andere RÃ¤der gedauert bis ich vor 1 Monat endlich eins hatte. Gekauft habe ich es mir, wie jemand anderes sich vielleicht einen Ferrari kauft. 
Nie vorher gefahren, aber der Mythos reicht, um das gesparte dafÃ¼r auszugeben. Nachdem ich jetzt damit gefahren bin kann ich nur sagen, es hat
sich VOLL gelohnt. Ich glaube nicht das es auch allen Ferrari-Fahrern so geht   
Ich will mein BW ja nicht mehr verkaufen, was interessiert mich also der Restwert   , von der Versicherung bekommt man ja sowieso nicht den
reellen Wert erstattet. Oder ist das der ideelle Wert   
Und wenn sich schon einige Aufregen Ã¼ber den Kaufpreis sollten sie sich mal die Preise fÃ¼r die ScottÂ´s und CannondaleÂ´s anschauen. FÃ¼r 5000,-/6000,-â¬
kann ich mir dort noch nicht einmal die Farbe aussuchen   
So ist doch alles im grÃ¼nen Bereich. So kann man ja bei der Preissenkung Ã¼ber ein neues BW fÃ¼r Sonntags nachdenken  
@raffic
Wir wollten doch mal mit unseren BW das Bergische unsicher machen. Mal den Stangen-Bikern zeigen, was BWÂ´ler unter "Steil is geil" verstehen.
UND
 nicht verzagen Heiko fragen


----------



## Boandl (30. November 2004)

Hallo,

die Bergwerk´s sind gut und teuer, das bleiben sie auch nach einer Änderung des Vertriebsweges. Meines habe ich mir auch nicht im Laden angesehen, die TT 28 stehen da erst recht nicht rum. Diejenigen, die sich für ein Bergwerk begeistern können, werden es auch online kaufen.
Eine Voraussetzung wird allerdings sein, dass BW einen informativen Web-Auftritt zustande bringt, der die Botschaft auch rüberbringt ohne "philosophisch" zu sehr zu übersteuern. Das man sich hier einen eigenen Platz schaffen kann, zeigt das Beispiel Utopia . Die bringen es fertig über das Web und über gut gemachte Kataloge ihre, wesentlich gesetztere, Klientel zu erreichen.
Nein, ich will Utopia jetzt nicht mit Bergwerk vergleichen, also spart euch den Aufschrei.   
Soll heissen, hier gibt es viel zu tun und zu investieren aber ein schlechter Weg muss das nicht sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (30. November 2004)

was macht eigentlich ein biker der in hamburg , berlin oder münchen wohnt und sich überlegt mal ein bergwerk anzuschauen oder probe zu fahren . muss der extra deswegen nach pforzheim fahren ?

wie auch immer - die art und weise was da wie gemacht wurde halte ich auch nach anthonis erklärungsversuch für falsch . und 25% preissenkung als "geste an die kunden" zu bezeichnen ..... hüstel hüstel


----------



## checky (30. November 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ machero,
> 
> ....kein rad von der stange? mal ernsthaft, egal ob das rad von BW, canyon, rose, rotwild, oder sonst einem komplettanbieter kommt. in solch einem fall ist es IMMER irgendwie von der stange. von der Stange ist es erst dann nicht mehr, wenn es wirklich absolut individuell zusammengestellt wird.  und das ist bei all diesen firmen nicht möglich.
> 
> coffee



Offtopic, aber Rose betreffend stimmt das nicht. Dort kann man sein Bike zu 100 % nach Wunsch zusammenstellen lassen.



			
				Cyclefan schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> Und wenn sich schon einige Aufregen über den Kaufpreis sollten sie sich mal die Preise für die Scott´s und Cannondale´s anschauen. Für 5000,-/6000,-
> kann ich mir dort noch nicht einmal die Farbe aussuchen   .....



Mit Scott als Vergleich haste Dir wohl selber in den Allerwertesten getreten.
Man kann die Farbe zwar nicht aussuchen, bekommt für das Geld aber wesentlich mehr "Hightech" & obendrein mehr neidische Blicke auf den Rennen (für den ders braucht) 

Hat schon mal wer drüber nachgedacht, warum BW nur national, & hier nur mäßigen Erfolg hat & international (selbst in unseren direkten Nachbarländern) rein garnix zu melden hat ? Würd mich echt mal interessieren. Mit guten Produkten zu einem angemessenem Preis & nem soliden Marketing wäre das sicher anders, aber es hilft halt nicht in der Anfangszeit ab & an mal ein Mag finanziell zu unterstützen (oder wie erklärt man sich das Edelimage) und dann die Sache einfach laufen zu lassen.
Ich sehe den Schritt zum DM als veräppelung des Kunden an, da BW sich nun noch mehr auf die Tasche legt & dem Kunden erzählt, dass alles bleibt wie es ist (wie soll das z.B. bei der Beratung & Probefahrten gehen) & teilweise (bei den Preisen) noch besser wird.
Keiner würde diesen Schritt aus Nächstenliebe machen ... gelle !


----------



## Nomercy (30. November 2004)

@all
Licht & Schatten.
Keine Ahnung, ob nur ich das so empfinde: im BW-Forum hat sich was geändert.

Bemerkenswert und *gut*: wie viele User, die sich sonst nur selten hier aufhalten, in diesem Thread gepostet haben.
Bemerkenswert und *weniger gut*: das man sich nur noch für ein "unglückliches" Thema, Direktvertrieb, zu interessieren scheint?
Bemerkenswert und *gar nicht gut*: das alle anderen echten Aktivitäten im Bergwerkforum derzeit zum Erliegen gekommen sind.
So überlagert und ändert eine Neuigkeit den Lauf der Dinge, obwohl sie noch nicht einmal eingeteten ist.

Gruß, Nomercy

P.S.: Vielleicht sollte man alles weitere politische, leidenschaftslos dem "Markt" überlassen. Konzentrieren wir uns wieder auf unsere Räder und den Sport.


----------



## Lumix (30. November 2004)

Hallo,

Du warst schneller......  

Ich wollte das gleiche heute Morgen posten; ich bin echt erstaunt, was so eine Entscheidung auslösen kann. Ich habe gestern mal bei eBay nach BW gesucht und sehr viele Einträge gefunden!!!!

Also, schaut euch die anderen D-Marken an; fast alle habe einen Direktvertrieb.
Wie ich schon mal geschrieben habe, ist es für eine solch kleine Make wie BW doch überhaput nicht entscheidend ob sie im Direktvertrieb tätig ist, würden die großen Marken mit solchen Dinge anfangen, könnte ich den Rummel noch verstehen. von mir sind alle BW-Händler ca.80-100km entfernt, da kann man die Flächenabdeckung schon erkennen.

LUMIX


----------



## XC_Freund (30. November 2004)

Nachdem das Für und Wider Direktvertrieb langsam auströpfelt, wir haben ja jetzt einen und ich speziell zwei wichtige Termine.
Hier kann sich ja Bergwerk beweisen.
Eigentlich würde ich darauf Wetten, dass die Homepage morgen nicht für den Direktvertrieb bereit ist. Wahrscheinlich wird der DV per Telefon starten.  
Ich bin mir auch sicher, dass mein Bike heute nicht beim Händler, trotz Zusage von Bergwerk, ankommt.


----------



## CLang (30. November 2004)

hi,

es tut mir leid, das zu sagen, aber das von mir heiß erwartete statement von AnthonyXIV hat mich sehr enttäuscht!
überhaupt keine infos, nur eine umformulierte version der knappen pressemitteilung. 
ich habe noch kein bw-bike, wollte diesen zustand aber demnächst ändern. daher habe ich mich ja zunächst über die neuigkeit der preissenkung gefreut, aber wenn zum 01.12. (täusche ich mich!?) umgestellt wird, erwartet man doch am 30.11. schon mehr über den ablauf und die konfigurationsmöglichkeiten zu wissen! vielleicht ist ja mal jemand so freundlich und sagt mir, ab wann mögliche neukunden mit details rechnen können...

mfg


----------



## muzipok (30. November 2004)

nachdem nun doch etwas Ruhe hier langsam wieder einkehrt, würde mich doch mal interessieren, ob BW denn nun neue Mitarbeiter für den Vetrieb angestellt hat?
Denn bisher wurde der Vetrieb ja vorwiegend von einigen Händlern betrieben.
Und wenn sich nun alles per Direktvertrieb abspielt, muß da schon mehr passieren, als nur zu sagen: "Wir machen jetzt Direktvertrieb"
Das find ich reicht nicht aus. 
Und das die Homepage von BW nicht gerade aktuell ist, wissen glaube ich alle BW Interessierten. Wie das dann mit einem Online Shop funktioniert, bin ich mal echt gespannt.
Ohne Neuanstellungen wird das meiner Meinung nach recht schwierig für BW. 

Alex


----------



## checky (30. November 2004)

vielleicht *muß* gut Ding einfach Weile haben. Termine nicht halten zu können ist in der Branche ja völlig normal, also heists für die Fans erstmal abwarten & hoffen.
Auch wenn ich die ganze Geschichte nicht gut finde, finde ich es ebenso plöde wenn man daraus nun nen vielleicht voreiligen Strick dreht.
Womöglich hat der Webseitenstricker momentan nur nen Krankenschein


----------



## Eisenfaust (30. November 2004)

Lene schrieb:
			
		

> @anthony
> "Die geänderte Preispolitik ist eine Geste an die Bergwerk Kunden."
> 
> Na super, da muss man als Kunde ja richtig dankbar sein. Ich habe ja schon zu Beginn mal meine Meinung zu der Politik kundgetan und es gibt ja auch noch mehr FM, die diese auch als eher nicht so professionell empfinden.
> ...




Gut argumentiert, meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch. Es gibt zu wenige, die derart brillant die Situation beurteilen wie Du. Für den Hobbyökonomen eine echte Herausforderung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisenfaust (30. November 2004)

Lumix schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Du warst schneller......
> 
> ...



Hallo Lumix.
ich habe auch bei eBay nachgesehen und mir ist aufgefallen, daß eigentlich im Moment nur Charlie's Bikepoint in Oberau durch ein massives Auftreten mit Bergwerkprodukten das statistische Bild verzerrt, also nicht sonderlich signifikant.  Ich denke, daß sich die 'Notverkäufe' auch im Rahmen halten werden. Sicher wird es die kommenden 4 Wochen einige geben, die ihr BW jetzt abstoßen wollen - weils nicht mehr 'hype' ist ... Beunruhigen würde ich mich dadurch nicht lassen ...


----------



## Eisenfaust (30. November 2004)

CLang schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> es tut mir leid, das zu sagen, aber das von mir heiß erwartete statement von AnthonyXIV hat mich sehr enttäuscht!
> überhaupt keine infos, nur eine umformulierte version der knappen pressemitteilung.
> ...



Nimm Bergwerk in die Pflicht, ruft an, laß deren Telephonleitung in Pforzheim hei ß laufen, laß Dich zurückzurfen, wenn es um die Konfiguration geht! Du kannst nicht erwarten, daß alles reibungslos am 01.12.2004 funktioniert - schon gar nicht, nachdem es derartige Wallungen gegeben hat. Aber vielleicht werden wir ja überrascht und wenn wir optimistisch sehen, war die Ankündigung vielleicht nur ungeschickt lanciert um am 01. 'steht' ein grandioser Webauftritt!

Lassen wir uns überraschen!


----------



## CLang (30. November 2004)

Eisenfaust schrieb:
			
		

> Aber vielleicht werden wir ja überrascht und wenn wir optimistisch sehen, war die Ankündigung vielleicht nur ungeschickt lanciert um am 01. 'steht' ein grandioser Webauftritt!
> 
> Lassen wir uns überraschen!




dein wort in gottes bzw. bergwerks ohren...


----------



## Nomercy (30. November 2004)

Eisenfaust schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Lumix.
> ich habe auch bei eBay nachgesehen und mir ist aufgefallen, daß eigentlich im Moment nur Charlie's Bikepoint in Oberau durch ein *massives Auftreten* mit Bergwerkprodukten das statistische Bild verzerrt, also nicht sonderlich signifikant. Ich denke, daß sich die 'Notverkäufe' auch im Rahmen halten werden. Sicher wird es die kommenden 4 Wochen einige geben, die ihr BW jetzt abstoßen wollen - weils nicht mehr 'hype' ist ... Beunruhigen würde ich mich dadurch nicht lassen ...


Also Deine Beiträge, die sind wirklich unterhaltsam. Zumindest wenn man gute Nerven hat. Charlie bietet im Moment 54 Artikel an. Ja um Himmels Willen, auch 6 Bergwerk-Rahmen. Und kein einziges weiteres Bergwerkprodukt. Das macht knapp über 11 Prozent, ist somit weder signifikant noch massiv. Charlie hat neben seinem Webshop schon seit 2002 Produkte bei Ebay im Sortiment. Da kann man nur hoffen, daß Du niemandem aufgrund Deiner statistischen Erhebungen die dazugehörigen Vorhersagewahscheinlichkeiten anbieten musst.
 
Gruß, Nomercy

P.S.: Ich möchte hier eine Lanze für einen engagierten Händler brechen, der für mich maßgeblich einen Anteil am Qualitätsbegriff von Bergwerk hat. Bergwerk verlautbarte ja, daß die Vororder der Händler zu verhalten sei. Mmh, nun haben Sie ja auch die ganz besonders gekniffen, die vorgeordert haben und nun versuchen den Schaden für sich zu limitieren. Ausserdem ist bei o.g. Ebayangeboten zu bemerken, daß die Preise bereits ca. auf diesem -25%-Niveau liegen. Charlie ist ein fairer und engagierter Händler und es täte mir leid, wenn er leichtfertig und selbstverliebt mit negativen Attributen belegt wird.


----------



## Lumix (30. November 2004)

Eisenfaust schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Lumix.
> ....... Beunruhigen würde ich mich dadurch nicht lassen ...



Ist Recht!!!!!  

Hatte ich auch nicht vor. War mir nur aufgefallen.

Ich werde mein Bike eh behalten, WEIL ES MICH TECHNISCH BEGEISTERT BIN UND ES SUPERGEIL FINDE!!!!!

Nein, ich möchte jetzt keine neue Diskussion über pro und contra Bergwerk anfangen, darüber ist im Forum genug festgehalten!!

Ich wollte es nur mal "gesagt" haben.

Gruß an Alle 

Peter

@Nomercy und Eisenfaust
 Nur ungern würde ich hier im Forum auf euch verzichten


----------



## onkel_willi (30. November 2004)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Wollte nur eine Lanze für einen engagierten Händler brechen, der für mich maßgeblich einen Anteil am Qualitätsbegriff von Bergwerk hat. Bergwerk verlautbarte ja, daß die Vororder der Händler zu verhalten sei. Mmh, nun haben Sie ja auch die ganz besonders gekniffen, die vorgeordert haben und nun versuchen den Schaden für sich zu limitieren. Ausserdem ist bei o.g. Ebayangeboten zu bemerken, daß die Preise bereits ca. auf diesem -25%-Niveau liegen. Charlie ist ein fairer Händler und es täte mir leid, wenn er mit negativen Attributen belegt wird.



so gehts mir auch mit charlie! technisch kompetent (ohne was aufschwatzen zu wollen) und faire preise!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisenfaust (30. November 2004)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> Also Deine Beiträge, die sind wirklich unterhaltsam. Zumindest wenn man gute Nerven hat. Charlie bietet im Moment 54 Artikel an. Ja um Himmels Willen, auch 6 Bergwerk-Rahmen. Und kein einziges weiteres Bergwerkprodukt. Das macht knapp über 11 Prozent, ist somit weder signifikant noch massiv. Charlie hat neben seinem Webshop schon seit 2002 Produkte bei Ebay im Sortiment. Da kann man nur hoffen, daß Du niemandem aufgrund Deiner statistischen Erhebungen die dazugehörigen Vorhersagewahscheinlichkeiten anbieten musst.
> 
> Gruß, Nomercy
> 
> P.S.: Ich möchte hier eine Lanze für einen engagierten Händler brechen, der für mich maßgeblich einen Anteil am Qualitätsbegriff von Bergwerk hat. Bergwerk verlautbarte ja, daß die Vororder der Händler zu verhalten sei. Mmh, nun haben Sie ja auch die ganz besonders gekniffen, die vorgeordert haben und nun versuchen den Schaden für sich zu limitieren. Ausserdem ist bei o.g. Ebayangeboten zu bemerken, daß die Preise bereits ca. auf diesem -25%-Niveau liegen. Charlie ist ein fairer und engagierter Händler und es täte mir leid, wenn er leichtfertig und selbstverliebt mit negativen Attributen belegt wird.



Ist klar, Meister Rechenknecht  
Solange Du eine Fkt. mit nur einer Veränderlichen betrachtest, ist das legitim. Damit Du Dein Recht kriegst und auch verdienst, dies als Addendum: Es sei f(t,x) gegeben, t fest und x aus R ...

Es ist schön zu wissen, daß Du
a) mich unterhaltsam findets -> ich Dich übrigens auch, aber aus einem wohl anders gearteten Grund    
b) starke Nerven hast. Die brauchst Du auch in dieser ach so bösen Welt.

Aber Du wiederholst Dich. Wir wissen, daß es Dir um den Wertverlust geht, aber das war, glaube ich, nicht mehr so ganz taufrisch. 

Aber auch das sei Dir verziehen ... KNUTSCHA ;-)


----------



## Eisenfaust (30. November 2004)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> Ausserdem ist bei o.g. Ebayangeboten zu bemerken, daß die Preise bereits ca. auf diesem -25%-Niveau liegen. Charlie ist ein fairer und engagierter Händler und es täte mir leid, wenn er leichtfertig und selbstverliebt mit negativen Attributen belegt wird.




Gut zu wissen ... Dumm der, der mehr bezahlt hat - auch vor dieser Pressemitteilung


----------



## Eisenfaust (30. November 2004)

Lumix schrieb:
			
		

> Ist Recht!!!!!
> 
> Hatte ich auch nicht vor. War mir nur aufgefallen.
> 
> ...



Ich wollte es nur gesagt haben. Weil mir doch aufgefallen, daß es Dir aufgefallen war. Ich weiß doch: wir haben uns alle lieb und sagen - piep -!


----------



## Eisenfaust (30. November 2004)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> Charlie ist ein fairer und engagierter Händler und es täte mir leid, wenn er leichtfertig und selbstverliebt mit negativen Attributen belegt wird.



Tut das wer? Der einzige, der das zur Sprache bringt, bist DU!

Oh Herr, der Du schufest Himmel und Erde! Ich entsende Dir mein Klagen und flehe Dich an von ganzem Herzen: Laß Regnen Hirn auf dieses Erdenrund!


----------



## Nomercy (30. November 2004)

Mann Eisenfaust, das nenn ich doch jetzt mal neurotisch. 
3/4 Beiträge zu meinem Text.
Danke für das Kompliment.  

Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## Lumix (30. November 2004)

....Jungs, Jungs.

..siehe begleitend zu diesen Thema.

http://www.loveletters4you.de/liebe/liebe036.htm

.....


----------



## Nomercy (30. November 2004)

Lumix schrieb:
			
		

> ....Jungs, Jungs.
> 
> ..siehe begleitend zu diesen Thema.
> 
> ...


Danke Lumix, das ist eine gute Seite!  
Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## bluesky (30. November 2004)

die preise und die neuen agbs sind jetzt auf der bergwerkseite online !

http://www.bergwerk-bikes.de/2003/common/index.php?page=service


----------



## daif (30. November 2004)

@nomercy

zum thema höhere Beteiligung im Forum

siehe in der News Section....
ich finde es immer wieder witzig....kaum ist vermeintliches As in Sicht sind jede Menge Geier da und hacken los.....
ich persönlich bekomme bei den teilweise sooo altklugen a la "ich habs gewusst.." Formulierungen das KOTZEN!!
oder z.b "die Fusion bikes sind eh viel innovativer" Wen interessiert das???

Das bezieht sich nicht auf normale Kritik sondern auf so sieben'gescheites Kackgelaber von Leuten die nur zum Dummschwätzen plötzlich auftauchen...
zum Glück sind die meisten davon in der Newssection geblieben mit ihrem verbalen Durchfall 

ich habe bei der ganzen Direktvertrieb-Sache auch kein gutes Gefühl, aber dieses sinnlose, "ihr seid doch eh doof"-Gelaber...tzzztzzzztzzz


----------



## Nomercy (30. November 2004)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> die preise und die neuen agbs sind jetzt auf der bergwerkseite online !
> 
> http://www.bergwerk-bikes.de/2003/common/index.php?page=service


Na bitte:
Pfadfinder - Rahmen 
- vorher Bergwerk UVP: 1750
- vorher Händlerangebot: 1490 (z.B.)
- jetzt Bergwerk UVP: 1290

Teuerstes Standard-Komplett-Bike ist das Faunus LSD mit 3699.
Womit Bergwerk preislich ja jetzt im Midrangebereich spielt.
Ach ja: Welche Parts werden denn verbaut? Die Preisliste ist arg kurz.

Gruß, Nomercy

P.S.: Daif, bin ganz Deiner Meinung. Zur Newssection werde ich mal lieber nicht sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boandl (30. November 2004)

Na, ja das ist mehr wie Gestern, aber eine pdf-Preisliste ist noch kein Bikekonfigurator. Mal abgesehen von der Vollständigkeit, oder ist das das komplette Programm 2005, hält sich der Kaufanreiz eher in Grenzen.


----------



## joob45 (30. November 2004)

schickt doch einfach an bw eine anfrage ob das gewünschte bw - bike mit diversen optionen erhältlich ist. der vertrieb von bw wird dann bestimmt ne antwort mit preisen/lieferzeiten usw an einen zurück faxen. so wird das bestimmt ne weile ablaufen bis der online shop fertig ist.

ich werde so mein faunus in xt ausstattung und ein paar extras morgen anfragen und dann mal sehen was kommt   .

aller neuanfang ist schwer und es kann nur besser werden. kopf hoch.

war zwar an amfang der bw meldung mit dem direktvertrieb ein bißchen irritiert aber wenn dieser weg der richtige sein sollte eine tolle marke weiter voranzubringen dann soll es so sein. ich werde bw und die arbeitsplätze unterstützen  .


----------



## Nomercy (30. November 2004)

joob45 schrieb:
			
		

> schickt doch einfach an bw eine anfrage ob das gewünschte bw - bike mit diversen optionen erhältlich ist. der vertrieb von bw wird dann bestimmt ne antwort mit preisen/lieferzeiten usw an einen zurück faxen. so wird das bestimmt ne weile ablaufen bis der online shop fertig ist.
> 
> ich werde so mein faunus in xt ausstattung und ein paar extras morgen anfragen und dann mal sehen was kommt  .
> 
> aller neuanfang ist schwer und es kann nur besser werden. kopf hoch.


Auf alle Fälle wird uns interessieren, was & wie's dann passiert. Bitte schreib mal einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht hier ins Forum. Das wird uns allen (hoffentlich) gut tun! 
Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## raffic (30. November 2004)

@daif
hab die Diskussion in der Newssection auch verfolgt und hab mir gedacht das es schon ne Menge bekloppter gibt.
Gebe Dir vollkommen recht.

raffic


----------



## Fettkloß (1. Dezember 2004)

@ anthoni - bitte mach die rahmen teurer !!!!!!!! ich denk schon wieder über eine´neues bike nach und das darf einfach nicht sein !!!!!!!!!!!!!
also wenn du wenigstens das pfadfinder teurer machen könntest wäre mir schon viel geholfen .


----------



## Clemens (1. Dezember 2004)

Nomercy


> Auf alle Fälle wird uns interessieren, was & wie's dann passiert. Bitte schreib mal einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht hier ins Forum.



01.12.2004 - wie sie sehn, sehn sie nichts!! Kein Konfigurator weit und breit auf der BW-Page.


----------



## carloz (1. Dezember 2004)

Clemens schrieb:
			
		

> 01.12.2004 - wie sie sehn, sehn sie nichts!! Kein Konfigurator weit und breit auf der BW-Page.



Ach nu komm jetzt! Weisst doch selbst was des fürn Aufwand ist und das das groß angekündigt wird. Jetzt wolln wir ma keine Erbsn zähln   



			
				Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> @ anthoni - bitte mach die rahmen teurer !!!!!!!! ich denk schon wieder über eine´neues bike nach und das darf einfach nicht sein !!!!!!!!!!!!!


<irony>
Ich hab´s: Setz du dein bike in ebay und ich meins. Dann steigern wir, bis wir mit dem Preis zufrieden sind mit und haben wieder ein EDELbike   
</irony>

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## derMichi (1. Dezember 2004)

Kann mir einer sagen wie die neuen 2005er Modelle aussehen? Speziell interessie ich mich für den Rahmen "Mercury". Gibt es irgendwo schon Fotos?


----------



## sebi-online88 (1. Dezember 2004)

Es wird sich nichts ändern an den Modellen. Nur andere Farben, aber die sind ohne hin frei wählbar. Ach ja Foxgabeln sind jetzt an den Serienbikes verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisenfaust (1. Dezember 2004)

... hat sich wohl Magura mit seiner 'überragenden' Qualität nicht durchsetzen können ... Ich spielte mit dem Gedanken, mir an mein Mercury eine Ronin 80mm zu bauen, aber aus allen Ecken hört man sagen, das Ding sei bretthart und unsensibel ...


----------



## franks (1. Dezember 2004)

Heißt das die Minute one gibts nur noch mit Aufpreis?


----------



## carloz (1. Dezember 2004)

@Eisenfaust: Mhh, also ich kann im moment nix schlechtes über die Ronin vermelden. Am Anfang war ich echt überrant mit den Einstellmöglichkeiten. Das muß ich zugeben  Aber mittlerweile tut sie, wie sie soll.
Ob das aber nun an der Einfahrzeit liegt, oder nicht weiß ich nicht.

Aber FOX is da ja schon teurer und aus US...ah nein wir fangen aber jetzt keine Diksussion mehr über made in Germany an, oder Loide ?   

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## derMichi (1. Dezember 2004)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird sich nichts ändern an den Modellen. Nur andere Farben, aber die sind ohne hin frei wählbar.



Hi! Danke für die Antwort, ich kann aber nichts über "frei wählbare" Farben finden. Gibt es auch olivgrün? Welche Farben sind wählbar und welches Design bekommen die ´05er Bikes?


----------



## Endurance (1. Dezember 2004)

Klenkes81 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi! Danke für die Antwort, ich kann aber nichts über "frei wählbare" Farben finden. Gibt es auch olivgrün? Welche Farben sind wählbar und welches Design bekommen die ´05er Bikes?



Guck mal hier 
(Berkwerk Union FAQ)
http://www.mtbike.org/start.htm?Bike/Bergwerk/faq.htm

irgendwo hier gab's auch einen entsprechenden Fred (Suchfunktion)

Soweit ich weiß kannst Du auch ein Mischungsverhältnis von RAL Farben angeben. Kann mir jedoch nicht vorstellen das das dann auch kostenfrei ist.

Zum Design kann ich leider auch nichts sagen.


----------



## Eisenfaust (2. Dezember 2004)

carloz schrieb:
			
		

> @Eisenfaust: Mhh, also ich kann im moment nix schlechtes über die Ronin vermelden. Am Anfang war ich echt überrant mit den Einstellmöglichkeiten. Das muß ich zugeben  Aber mittlerweile tut sie, wie sie soll.
> Ob das aber nun an der Einfahrzeit liegt, oder nicht weiß ich nicht.
> 
> Aber FOX is da ja schon teurer und aus US...ah nein wir fangen aber jetzt keine Diksussion mehr über made in Germany an, oder Loide ?
> ...



Achim Zahn hat ja hinsichtlich der Sonder-Edition "Mercury" sein vernichtendes Urteil über die Ronin abgegeben und in einem der 'Tests' war die 110 mm Forke nicht gerade unter den 'Besten'. 
Meine O24U wird, nach der Katastrophe mit einem defekten Dämpfer, mit dem 'Alter' auch immer besser, ich kann nichts Schlechtes über das Ding sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisenfaust (2. Dezember 2004)

Endurance schrieb:
			
		

> Guck mal hier
> (Berkwerk Union FAQ)
> http://www.mtbike.org/start.htm?Bike/Bergwerk/faq.htm
> 
> ...



... ist aber nur eine Hälfte ...


----------



## Eisenfaust (2. Dezember 2004)

Klenkes81 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi! Danke für die Antwort, ich kann aber nichts über "frei wählbare" Farben finden. Gibt es auch olivgrün? Welche Farben sind wählbar und welches Design bekommen die ´05er Bikes?



Du kannst folgendes machen: 

Schau mal im Netz nach einem RAL Farbkatalog oder geh in einen Bau- oder Farbgroßmarkt, die einen solchen Katalog bzw. Tabellen haben. Ich habe mir einen Ausdruck gemacht, wobei die Kalibrierung nicht ganz glückte, deshalb ist ein Baumarkt mit einem RAL Katalog schon besser.

Soweit ich das seinerzeit verstanden habe, kannst Du abseits aller von Bergwerk angebotenen Standardlackierungen jede Sonderlackierung gegen einen geringen(!) Aufpreis anfordern. Umso besser, wenn es eine Farbe nach RAL-Codierung ist. 

Ein Prmium-Händler sollte einen Satz Demonstrations-Rohre im Ladenlokal haben. Ich finde die Standard-Farbwahl schon äußerst üppig und teilweise 'quälend', weil man sich nicht entscheiden kann, deshalb solltest Du Dir zuerst die Standardfarben 'am Rohr' und nicht auf einem Stück Papier ansehen, bevor Du extra zahlst.

Gruß Eisenfaust


----------



## XC_Freund (2. Dezember 2004)

Aktueller Stand, mein Bike ist trotz Liefertermin 30.11. noch nicht da und der Direktvertrieb geht per Telefon.
Ich frage mich eigentlich nur, wie Bergwerk durch den Direktvertrieb mehr Bikes verkaufen will. Die extremen Lieferzeiten sprechen doch eigentlich für eine ausgelastete Produktion.


----------



## derMichi (2. Dezember 2004)

Kann mir denn jemand sagen wo ich die RAL Farben die Bergwerk anbietet nachlesen kann? Die Bilder auf der HP sind sehr "schwammig"...


----------



## Eisenfaust (2. Dezember 2004)

Klenkes81 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir denn jemand sagen wo ich die RAL Farben die Bergwerk anbietet nachlesen kann? Die Bilder auf der HP sind sehr "schwammig"...




Zum B;eistift ...

http://www.emobil-center.de/ral-farbtabelle.html

http://www.metallvertrieb.com/ral7.html

Der Reichs-Ausschuß für Lieferbedingungen

http://www.ral.de/

http://www.portedcommunity.de/showthread.php?p=8453


Vermutlich findest Du via Google noch viele mehr ...


----------



## derMichi (2. Dezember 2004)

Danke. Muss mal den Local Bike Dealer aufsuchen, der vertreibt "Bergwerk". 
Am meisten würde mich jedoch interessieren, wie das Design umgestaltet werden soll. Hat jemand ein Bild des 2005er Designs?


----------



## Falco Mille (2. Dezember 2004)

Da in verschiedenen Beiträgen zu diesem Thema der Vergleich mit der Vermarktung von Nicolai Produkten gezogen wurde, möchte ich hierzu eine kurze Erklärung abgeben: 

Nicolai Rahmen werden zu ca. 90 % über ein festes Netz von Stützpunkhändlern vertrieben, zu ca. 10 % direkt. Der Prozentsatz an Spezialisten ist zwar hier im IBC Forum hoch, im Durchschnitt aller Kunden aber sehr gering. Die Beratung und Betreuung am einzelnen Kunden sowohl vor, als auch nach dem Kauf könnten wir nie in einem auch nur annähernd angemessenen Rahmen leisten, wie unsere Händler dies tun, würden wir unsere Rahmen direkt vertreiben. Mit dieser Beratungs- und Supportleistung verdient sich ein Händler seine Marge. Die wenigen Rahmen, die von uns direkt vertrieben werden, werden ausschließlich zu den empfohlenen Verkaufspreisen verkauft. Kunden, die Ihre Rahmen bei uns direkt bestellen, werden von uns direkt beraten und betreut. Für diese Leistung nehmen wir dann die Marge, die ansonsten dem Händler zu gute käme, in Anspruch. 

Freundliche Grüße, 

Falco Mille
Nicolai GmbH


----------



## Eisenfaust (2. Dezember 2004)

Falco Mille schrieb:
			
		

> Da in verschiedenen Beiträgen zu diesem Thema der Vergleich mit der Vermarktung von Nicolai Produkten gezogen wurde, möchte ich hierzu eine kurze Erklärung abgeben:
> 
> Nicolai Rahmen werden zu ca. 90 % über ein festes Netz von Stützpunkhändlern vertrieben, zu ca. 10 % direkt. Der Prozentsatz an Spezialisten ist zwar hier im IBC Forum hoch, im Durchschnitt aller Kunden aber sehr gering. Die Beratung und Betreuung am einzelnen Kunden sowohl vor, als auch nach dem Kauf könnten wir nie in einem auch nur annähernd angemessenen Rahmen leisten, wie unsere Händler dies tun, würden wir unsere Rahmen direkt vertreiben. Mit dieser Beratungs- und Supportleistung verdient sich ein Händler seine Marge. Die wenigen Rahmen, die von uns direkt vertrieben werden, werden ausschließlich zu den empfohlenen Verkaufspreisen verkauft. Kunden, die Ihre Rahmen bei uns direkt bestellen, werden von uns direkt beraten und betreut. Für diese Leistung nehmen wir dann die Marge, die ansonsten dem Händler zu gute käme, in Anspruch.
> 
> ...



grmpf ...


----------



## Nomercy (2. Dezember 2004)

@Falco Mille
Folgende Dinge erscheinen mir bzgl. Beratung & Support besonders bemerkenswert:

ohne ein Händlernetz funktioniert es zumindest im Bereich Custom-Bike in dieser Liga nicht
viel ist durch Direktvertrieb wohl nicht zu sparen, wenn man auf gleich hohem Niveau auf den Kunden eingehen möchte
@Klenkes81. Du lieferst prompt einen lebendigen Beweis:

siehst Dich gezwungen den Local Bike Dealer aufzusuchen, der "Bergwerk" vertreibt.
Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## Liwi (3. Dezember 2004)

...........nur soviel dazu.....

ich als Altkunde ( Kauf 2001 ) komme mir angesichts solcher Preissenkung ziemlich verarscht vor .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommix007 (3. Dezember 2004)

Liwi schrieb:
			
		

> ...........nur soviel dazu.....
> 
> ich als Altkunde ( Kauf 2001 ) komme mir angesichts solcher Preissenkung ziemlich verarscht vor .



und ich als neukunde (Kauf 10/2004) erst recht!


----------



## Lumix (3. Dezember 2004)

Liwi schrieb:
			
		

> ...........nur soviel dazu.....
> 
> ich als Altkunde ( Kauf 2001 ) komme mir angesichts solcher Preissenkung ziemlich verarscht vor .



Warum???

Preisverfall gibt es in allen Bereichen.

Beim Neukauf eines Autos hast Du schon einen massiven Wertverlust, wenn Du vom Hof fährst.

Peter


----------



## Nomercy (3. Dezember 2004)

Lumix schrieb:
			
		

> Warum???
> 
> Preisverfall gibt es in allen Bereichen.
> 
> ...


Trotzdem, eine solche massive Preissenkung ist ungewöhnlich und wertet (wie auch immer) "zumindest nicht auf". Und den von Dir beschriebenen Wertverlust hatten wir auch vorher schon, das störte ja auch keinen. 
Aber z.B. tommix77 und ich haben das Bike gerade erst bestellt, der Rahmen ist noch nicht einmal ausgeliefert und schon ... PENG, Kohle weg!. Andere verfahren gegenüber Ihren Kunden feinfühliger, werben sogar damit: "wenn das Produkt zwischen Bestellung und Auslieferung im Preis gesenkt wird, geben wir den Preisvorteil an Sie weiter". Mein Händler hat an Bergwerk eine Mail vom 25.11.2004!!! unmittelbar weitergeleitet - wir haben bis heute - keine Antwort. Das ist einfach nur traurig. Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## Coffee (3. Dezember 2004)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem, eine solche massive Preissenkung ist ungewöhnlich und wertet (wie auch immer) "zumindest nicht auf". Und den von Dir beschriebenen Wertverlust hatten wir auch vorher schon, das störte ja auch keinen.
> Aber z.B. tommix77 und ich haben das Bike gerade erst bestellt, der Rahmen ist noch nicht einmal ausgeliefert und schon ... PENG, Kohle weg!. Andere verfahren gegenüber Ihren Kunden feinfühliger, werben sogar damit: "wenn das Produkt zwischen Bestellung und Auslieferung im Preis gesenkt wird, geben wir den Preisvorteil an Sie weiter". Mein Händler hat an Bergwerk eine Mail vom 25.11.2004!!! unmittelbar weitergeleitet - wir haben bis heute - keine Antwort. Das ist einfach nur traurig. Gruß, Nomercy




darf ich mal fragen, ob du dich mit der situation so zufrieden gibst? ich persönlich würde vom kauf aufgrund sowas sofort zurücktreten.

coffee


----------



## maaatin (3. Dezember 2004)

coffee schrieb:
			
		

> darf ich mal fragen, ob du dich mit der situation so zufrieden gibst? ich persönlich würde vom kauf aufgrund sowas sofort zurücktreten.



Und ich persönlich bin der Auffassung, daß man darauf sogar einen Anspruch hätte!


----------



## Coffee (3. Dezember 2004)

maaatin schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich persönlich bin der Auffassung, daß man darauf sogar einen Anspruch hätte!



vorallem ist ja der betrag, um den es sich handelt,keine peanuts mehr.   ich finde es gerade in so einer situation sehr wichtig, das bergwerk zumindest auf solche mails reagieren müsste. aber den kunden udn ehemaligen händler so im regen stehen zu lassen ;-(


coffee


----------



## Fettkloß (3. Dezember 2004)

weis nicht - aber glaube eher nicht . er hat es ja zu diesem preis bestellt , wenn danach die ware reduziert wird - pech gehabt !


wie heisst der krempel nochma ---- freie marktwirtschaft ????!!!???? oder so ähnlich ???!


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. Dezember 2004)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem, eine solche massive Preissenkung ist ungewöhnlich und wertet (wie auch immer) "zumindest nicht auf". Und den von Dir beschriebenen Wertverlust hatten wir auch vorher schon, das störte ja auch keinen.
> Aber z.B. tommix77 und ich haben das Bike gerade erst bestellt, der Rahmen ist noch nicht einmal ausgeliefert und schon ... PENG, Kohle weg!. Andere verfahren gegenüber Ihren Kunden feinfühliger, werben sogar damit: "wenn das Produkt zwischen Bestellung und Auslieferung im Preis gesenkt wird, geben wir den Preisvorteil an Sie weiter". Mein Händler hat an Bergwerk eine Mail vom 25.11.2004!!! unmittelbar weitergeleitet - wir haben bis heute - keine Antwort. Das ist einfach nur traurig. Gruß, Nomercy



Der Beitrag könnte von mir sein!!!
Hab mein Bike am 17.11.2004 erhalten und musste den vollen Rahmenpreis bezahlen!!!


----------



## Coffee (3. Dezember 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> weis nicht - aber glaube eher nicht . er hat es ja zu diesem preis bestellt , wenn danach die ware reduziert wird - pech gehabt !
> 
> 
> wie heisst der krempel nochma ---- freie marktwirtschaft ????!!!???? oder so ähnlich ???!




versteh ich da was falsch? habt ihr alle bereits den rahmen direkt bei bestellung bezahlt? auch wenn es wochen dauerte bis rahmen/rad fertig waren? oder wie läuft das?

coffee

P.S. ich als händler würde mir bei solchen aktionen sehr schäbig vorkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomercy (3. Dezember 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> weis nicht - aber glaube eher nicht . er hat es ja zu diesem preis bestellt , wenn danach die ware reduziert wird - pech gehabt !
> 
> 
> wie heisst der krempel nochma ---- freie marktwirtschaft ????!!!???? oder so ähnlich ???!


*Ja, genau!!!* Zu dieser Erkenntnis bin ich auch gekommen. Pech gehabt. Schade nur, das Bergwerk seine Kunden so ein "Pech" haben läßt. Womit wir uns auf einem soliden Aldi-Niveau befinden... Ein rechtzeitige Antwort von Bergwerk an mich oder meinen aufbauenden Premium-Händler (ich glaube mir wird gleich schlecht) wäre zumindest dem Anspruch von Bergwerk, Kunden (ob nun direkt, oder über den Händler) "betreuen" zu wollen etwas näher gekommen. Übrigends sollte der Rahmen bereits Ende November geliefert werden.

P.S.: Es handelt sich um ein fast vollständiges Custom-Bike, bestellt beim Stützpunkthändler (oder wie das jetzt heißt), für das ich bereits 1000 Vorkasse abgedrückt habe.
Ach ja, auch in der sog. "Freien Marktwirtschaft" gibt es gute und schlechte Sitten.


----------



## Fettkloß (3. Dezember 2004)

> Ach ja, auch in der sog. "Freien Marktwirtschaft" gibt es gute und schlechte Sitten.



klar - deswegen heisst die doch so !!


----------



## Nomercy (3. Dezember 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> klar - deswegen heisst die doch so !!


Deswegen macht es ja auch nichts aus, das Bergwerk zum Beispiel Rahmen mit fehlenden Cantisockeln und schief zusammengeschweißtem Hinterbau ausliefert, oder?
 
Gruß an Fibbs!

P.S.: Neee, die heißt so, weil wir so frei sind die/den Marke/t zu wählen.


----------



## Fettkloß (3. Dezember 2004)

mensch nomercy - ganz genau - vollkommen richtig - 100%ig .

freie marktwirtschaft = alles egal


----------



## Nomercy (3. Dezember 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> mensch nomercy - ganz genau - vollkommen richtig - 100%ig .
> 
> freie marktwirtschaft = alles egal


Na, dann! Wollen wir mal den materiellen Mehraufwand an unsere eigenen Kunden weiterreichen ... 
Ein schöner Kreislauf! 

Gruß, Nomercy

P.S.: Hast Du eigentlich einen Bergwerkgürtel?


----------



## Fettkloß (3. Dezember 2004)

selbstverständlich hab ich einen bergwerkgürtel - was für eine frage .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lene (3. Dezember 2004)

He Jungs, 

das mit dem Pech gehabt wird´s wohl leider auf den Punkt bringen. Ich schätze mal, dass das die letzten Züge einer Bikefirma sind.

Wenn das noch gut ausgehen sollte wäre ich wirklich überrascht. Das sieht einfach alles zu sehr nach panischer Notaktion aus. Hat sich denn jemand ma gefragt warum die Händler nicht ordern?

Bin mal gespannt, würde aber keine müde Mark darauf wetten, dass die Jungs von BW heut in einem Jahr immer noch im Geschäft sind. Bitte kein Aufschrei jetzt, ich weiss die Bikes sind toll, nur darum geht´s hier ja wohl nicht.

Ich nehme mal an die Konkurrenz ist schon am planen, wie sie die "freiwerdenden" Kunden besser bedienen kann. Wird sicher eine spannende Zeit.

Lene


----------



## Nomercy (3. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Lene, nein keine Panik. Du bringst es gut rüber.  

Gruß, Nomercy

P.S.: Deswegen singe ich jetzt allen ein Lied:

I see trees of green, red roses too 
I see them bloom for me and you 
And I think to myself, what a wonderful world 

I see skies of blue and clouds of white 
The bright blessed day, the dark sacred night 
And I think to myself, what a wonderful world 

The colours of the rainbow, so pretty in the sky 
Are also on the faces of people going by 
I see friends shakin' hands, sayin' "How do you do?" 
They're really saying "I love you" 

I hear babies cryin', I watch them grow 
They'll learn much more than I'll ever know 
And I think to myself, what a wonderful world 
Yes, I think to myself, what a wonderful world 

Oh yeah
(George Weiss / Bob Thiele)


----------



## Fettkloß (3. Dezember 2004)

ahh - nomercy - du kannst ja dann am 16 & 17 april die trauermusik spielen .
aber das ist ja eher ein text voller hoffnung , und die stirbt bekanntlich zu letzt .
stell dir vor - ein treffen mit bikes die nicht mehr produziert werden . eins ist sicher - dann steigen die im preis wieder , zumindest bei sammlern


----------



## Coffee (4. Dezember 2004)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Es handelt sich um ein fast vollständiges Custom-Bike, bestellt beim Stützpunkthändler (oder wie das jetzt heißt), für das ich bereits 1000 Vorkasse abgedrückt habe.
> Ach ja, auch in der sog. "Freien Marktwirtschaft" gibt es gute und schlechte Sitten.




mal so ganz ernst und von frau zu mann, ich habe es in meiner zeit damals nie, wirklich NIE erlebt, das eine firma vorrauskasse wollte bei bestellung eines rades für den kunden. und ich hätte niemals mit solch einer firma zusammengearbeitet. 

was ist denn, wnen rein hypotetisch bw jetzt komplett die bühne verlässt? sagst du dann auch"och 1000,-  pech gehabt winke winke"????


cofffee


----------



## Boandl (4. Dezember 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> was ist denn, wnen rein hypotetisch bw jetzt komplett die bühne verlässt? sagst du dann auch"och 1000,-  pech gehabt winke winke"????
> 
> 
> cofffee



Wenn Nomercy beim Händler eine Anzahlung geleistet hat, das ist durchaus üblich, wenn auch nicht in dieser Höhe, dann bekommt er sie, im Falle der Nichtlieferung, auch vom Händler zurück.
Nicht gleich übertreiben!


----------



## Fettkloß (4. Dezember 2004)

na ja - 1000 sind ein wenig übertrieben als "anzahlung" . ich würde das einen zinslosen kredit nennen . 
damit ein kunde wiederkommt und den händler nicht auf dem bike sitzen lässt hatten 100 und personaldaten gereicht - oder nicht ?

früher gabs mal so nen spruch - der hieß " erst die ware dann das geld"

was wenn der händler pleite geht ? dann bekommt der kunde im besten fall ne quote zurück - je nach lage der finanzen des schuldners vielleicht auch garnix !


----------



## Nomercy (4. Dezember 2004)

Boandl schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Nomercy beim Händler eine Anzahlung geleistet hat, das ist durchaus üblich, wenn auch nicht in dieser Höhe, dann bekommt er sie, im Falle der Nichtlieferung, auch vom Händler zurück.
> Nicht gleich übertreiben!


Zur Klarstellung, es handelt um eine 25%-ige Anzahlung. 
 Heute wären es somit nur noch ca. 750 .

 Einen Vertrag habe ich nicht mit Bergwerk, sondern mit einem Bergwerk-Premiumhändler. Dieser ist genauso von der neuen Politik überrascht worden, wie wir alle. 
 Ich erhalte seit meiner Bestellung von ihm regelmäßig Auskunft über den "Produktionsstatus", da gibt es nichts zu meckern. Fast alle Teile sind da, der LRS ist aufgebaut. Es fehlen halt Rahmen + Dämpfer. Wegen meinem Händler mach ich mir auch keine Sorgen - wenn überhaupt, dann nur um die Rahmenmanufaktur selbst.

 Gruß, Nomercy

 P.S.: Nicht vergessen, es geht (mir) hier nicht um (m)einen Händler, auch nicht um (m)einen Vertrag, nicht mal so richtig um (m)ein "lustiges" Pech. Das juckt nicht. Es geht um die Probleme, die Bergwerk mit der Art und Weise des Wechsels zum Direktvertrieb erzeugt hat oder noch erzeugen wird.


----------



## Fettkloß (4. Dezember 2004)

na dann könnteste ja im fall der fälle noch auf ein .......... umsatteln   trotzdem drück ich dir die daumen das es noch ein bergwerk wird .


----------



## Nomercy (4. Dezember 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> na dann könnteste ja im fall der fälle noch auf ein .......... umsatteln  trotzdem drück ich dir die daumen das es noch ein bergwerk wird .


 ich glaube es wird noch eins, eins aus der Ära, als noch fast alles gut war.
Doch Du hast recht, die ganzen Teile ließen sich auch um was anderes drumherumschrauben.


----------



## Eisenfaust (4. Dezember 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> versteh ich da was falsch? habt ihr alle bereits den rahmen direkt bei bestellung bezahlt? auch wenn es wochen dauerte bis rahmen/rad fertig waren? oder wie läuft das?
> 
> coffee
> 
> P.S. ich als händler würde mir bei solchen aktionen sehr schäbig vorkommen



Mein Händler wollte auch zuerst den vollen Rahmenpreis im voraus(!) haben. Ich war damit ganz und gar nicht einverstanden, also verblieb man bei 50% Anzahlung - und dann fast drei Monate Wartezeit. Entweder Anzahlung - oder kein Bergwerk. 

Ich versuche stets das Für und Wider abzuwägen, mein Händler hat(te) sicher triftige Gründe, eine Anzahlung zu verlangen, die Wartezeit auf einen 'ordentlichen' Rahmen ist auch erklär- und verschmerzbar. Trotzdem ist das ungute Gefühl stets bei Fuße. Immerhin gibt man Geld für etwas, was man noch (lange) nicht in Händen hält und die Vertrauensbasis ist, mit verlaub, in diesem Lande alles andere als gut ...

Aber Gerwerk und sämtlich assoziierten Händler stehen da nicht alleine, es ist wohl Usus in der Branche, also betrifft es nicht nur Bergwerk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PST (4. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

hat jemand ne Ahnung, ob dann auch Parts und Merchandising Artikel günstiger werden?? Ich glaube gerade bei Radklamotten sind riesiege Spannen drinn. 
Es wäre a) konsequent und b) könnte ich mir endlich auch mal ein adequtes Outfit zulegen   

Grüße,
PST


----------



## carloz (5. Dezember 2004)

Mhh,

dann darf man sich hier im Saarland ja 'von' betiteln    
Was ich da so hör von euch   
Also ich glaub da wär ich wieder raus aus dem Laden.
Ich hab zusammen mit Strässer VeloSport das bike konfiguriert und dann nach Aufbau und einem Check, ob auch alles so is, wie es sein soll hab ich dann mit Karte gezahlt.
Ohne Anzahlung! Das nenn ich Vertrauen.
Wäre schade, wenn er kein Premium Bergwerk Händler mehr wär   

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## checky (6. Dezember 2004)

Zum einen würde ich als betroffener Kunde der nun noch den vollen, "alten" Preis zahlen soll vom Vertrag zurücktreten (sorry, aber wenn BW da nicht handelt wandern die Kunden zu Recht ab) & zum Anderen ist eine Anzahlung in dieser Höhe (around 25%) lächerlich. Wenn der Händler das verlangt, oder gar Bergwerk (der Händler muß bei BW ja schliesslich auch keine Anzahlung leisten, deswegen wäre ein kleinerer Betrag völlig ausreichend), dann wäre diese Marke für mich gestorben, dass habe ich in all den Jahren ja noch nie erlebt & ich habe schon weiss Gott etliche Bikes besessen.
Da der Vertrag ja i.d.R zwischen Händler & Kunden besteht sollte das ja keinerlei Problem mit sich bringen.

Und das sowas Usus in der Branche sein soll ist ebenfalls lächerlich. Wenn, dann liegt es einzig & allein am Händler (& zu solch einem Händler würde ich nicht mehr gehen). 

Diese Machenschaften erschrecken.


----------



## Coffee (6. Dezember 2004)

@ ckecky,

nachdem dem aber scheinbar durchweg, das entnehme ich aus den beiträgen hier, gewisse höhen von anzahlungen genommen werden. nehme ich fast an das bw diejenigen sind die auch dem händler gegenüber auf anzahlungen bestehen.

vielleicht kann sich hierzu mal ein bw händler melden und licht ins dunkle bringen.

wenn ein händler bereits bei bw bei bestellung eine gewisse summe zahlen muss, ist es nur normal diese dem kunden weiter zu berechnen. denn wenn dieser händler mehrere räder gleichzeitig bestellt, hätte er ja sonst dermaßen aussenstände die ihn belasten würden.


grüße coffee


----------



## Boandl (6. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

ob Bergwark von seinen Händlern Anzahlungen verlangt weiss ich nicht.
Bei meinem "Premium"-Händler wurden 10% bei der Rahmenbestellung gefordert, auch ein anderer Fahrradhändler wollte bei der Bestellung eines Kinderrades eine Anzahlung sehen.
Zumindest in München scheint das Usus zu sein, was mich eigentlich nicht weiter stört, was bezahlt ist ist bezahlt.
Jeder Autohändler, bei dem man noch keine 10 Autos gekauft hat, wird eine Anzahlung verlangen, wenn man dort ein Auto bestellt. Das Gleiche gilt für Küchenlieferanten und, und, und...
Das auch ein Händler seine Ware bezahlen muss ist eigentlich selbstverständlich, nicht wenige, dabei spreche ich nicht von Fahrradhändlern mangels Einblick, bekommen ihre Waren nur per Vorkasse oder per Nachnahme. Die Kosten für den Wareneinkauf kann man m.E. nicht als Aussenstände bezeichnen, jedenfalls wurde das zu meinen, selbstständigen Händlerzeiten (keine Fahrräder) nicht so genannt.


----------



## Coffee (6. Dezember 2004)

hi du,

es geht nciht grundsätzlich um eine "anzahlung" die durchaus von jedem händler auch ok ist, wenn sie sich in einem angemessenen rahmen bewegt. sondern ob eben bergwerk vorab eine zahlung vom händler will. das wäre laut meiner erfahrung untypisch.

coffee


----------



## checky (6. Dezember 2004)

ne geringe Anzahlung ist ja O.K. & da wird auch keiner etwas gegen haben, aber 1/4 des Kaufpreises ist extrem übertrieben & in keinster Weise gerechtfertigt. Das macht auf mich den Eindruck, als ob der Händler sich denkt "was ich habe, das ist sicher"
Vorleistung ist im Bereich das Einzelhandels das normalste der Welt & es geht ja nunmal auch garnicht anders. Aber auf den Schultern des Kunden empfinde ich als Frechheit.
Auch bei Küchen- oder Autokäufen ist es doch in keinster Weise üblich, dazu ist alles (also der Kauf) Vertraglich geregelt & das ist auch gut so.

Vorkasse von Händlern ist auch nicht die Regel, soweit ich es weiss & kenne findet sowas nur dann statt, wenn der Händler schon mal in Verzug gekommen ist & dann ist es gerechtfertigt & der Händler ist selber Schuld. Meist ist es doch so, dass die Händler nach Lieferung abbuchen lassen weil so noch ein paar % zu sparen sind & der Händler alle gewalten über das Geld für sich behält (was bei Vorabüberweisung ja nicht der Fall ist).

Hier in der Gegend habe ich das bei noch keinem Händler, bei keiner Marke erlebt, oder davon gehört & wenn es jemand von mir verlangen würde, dann würde ich eine so hohe Anzahlung nicht akzeptieren.


----------



## machero (6. Dezember 2004)

Mein Händler hat mir mal erzählt das jemand ein Bike bestellt hat (kein BW) und es dann nicht abgenommen hat. Da würde ich als Händler dann auch durchdrehen.

Übrigens kam diese Bemerkung ganz normal im Gespräch und es ging überhaupt nicht um Anzahlungen. Von daher glaube ich ihm das auch!

Mein Bike habe ich übrigens direkt nach der Bestellung komplett bezahlt (4300,- euronen). 800,- in bar - der Rest von der bank wo ich in raten abstottere  
No Risk - No Fun 

Weil ich in Vorleistung ging wurde der Preis dann aber auch noch ein bischen besser. Is immer gut wenn Ende des Jahres noch was in die Kasse kommt 

Apropos Preis: Meine Mutter hat sich einen neuen Ford Fiesta gekauft. Das Ding hat grad ma 9000undnochwas gekostet ...also mein Bike kostet fast die Hälfte wie der neue wagen meiner Mutter. Schon Wahnsinn


----------



## Nomercy (7. Dezember 2004)

Mein Bike wird detailliert und in enger Zusammenarbeit mit dem Händler auf meinen Wunsch angefertigt. Viele spezielle Parts mußten extra dafür geordert werden. Auch der Rahmen wurde modifiziert. Das Teil ist ein Maßanzug. Das kann man fast keinem anderen mehr verkaufen! 
 Insofern geht für mich die Vorkasse schlicht und einfach in Ordnung. Es ging auch schon bei meinem letzten Bergwerk alles klar. Was soll also das Getöse? Niemand wird dazu gezwungen es so durchzuziehen. Und jetzt ist es ohnehin damit vorbei. Zumindest, wenn nicht erhebliche Mehrkosten auf den Kunden zukommen sollen.
 Es konnte bisher jeder für sich entscheiden, welches Risko-Nutzen-Verhältnis er eingeht und was für ein Bergwerk dabei unterm Strich rauskommen soll.
  Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eitsch:bi (7. Dezember 2004)

Frage an die wohl informierten Kreise hier im Forum:
I.d.R. führen Direktvertriebler irgendwann im Laufe des Jahres  Sonderverkaufsaktionen durch - wann kommt denn das Bergwerk "Sparbuch"?
Gruß
HB


----------



## AnthonyXIV (7. Dezember 2004)

Hi @ all, 

die Frage nach Anzahlungen muß ich hier ganz deutlich verneinen! Der Weg ist immer der: Bei Bergwerk kommt eine Händlerbestellung rein. Diese wird bearbeitet und ein kompletter Rahmen oder Bike verlässt das Haus zum Händler. Danach bezahlt der Händler bei uns! Was ein Händler jedoch mit seinen Kunden abspricht, das liegt jeweils im Ermessen der beiden "Vertragspartner"!!

An dieser Stelle eine kurze Information bezüglich des Vertriebskonzeptes. Leider kann ich nicht auf jede einzelne Anfrage eingehen.. obwohl ich natürlich sehr gerne machen würde..  In dringenden Fällen einfach anrufen!
Bergwerk hat bei seinen Servicehändlern bereits 8 Stück, die nach wie vor Anlaufpunkt für Bergwerk sind, das heißt Rahmenbestellungen können nach wie vor beim Händler getätigt werden. Natürlich zu den neuen VK Preisen. Die Stützpunkte sollen geographisch so gelegen sein, daß Kunden nicht allzuweit bis zum nächsten Händler fahren müssen! Von unserer Seite werden Kunden mit sehr "ausgefallenen Wünschen" an die Händler verwiesen, so daß Bergwerk sich schneller um die Serienausstattung kümmern kann (LX/XT/XTR).  


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## bluesky (8. Dezember 2004)

also ich als bergwerk fahrer finde die ganze aktion völlig überstürzt 
ihr stellt auf direktvertrieb um und habt nicht mal nen webshop (okay der kommt ... wann? 2007?) einige user berichten das ihr telefonisch und auch nicht per email zu erreichen seit ... eine liste mit "stützpunkt" händler finde ich nicht!

und was ist wenn mein aktueller rahmen bricht? geh ich dann zu meinem "ehemaligen" bergwerkhändler oder bring ich mir selbst das schweissen bei?

sorry jungs ... so gut ich eure produkte fand und finde aber was ihr hier macht ist ganz grosser b.u.l.l.s.h.i.t. und dient nicht dazu die marke langfristig zu stärken und auszubauen sondern so wie ich das sehe sie kurzfristig kaputt zu machen 

das ist meine meinung dazu


----------



## CLang (8. Dezember 2004)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> ... einige user berichten das ihr telefonisch und auch nicht per email zu erreichen seit ...




kann ich nicht zustimmen, habe letzte woche auf eine e-mail schnelle und hilfreiche antwort bekommen! 


mfg


----------



## locationmaster (8. Dezember 2004)

CLang schrieb:
			
		

> kann ich nicht zustimmen, habe letzte woche auf eine e-mail schnelle und hilfreiche antwort bekommen!
> 
> 
> mfg




dito


PS: danke an werner


----------



## Lumix (8. Dezember 2004)

..ich musste nur einige Stunden warten.

Lumix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomercy (8. Dezember 2004)

CLang schrieb:
			
		

> kann ich nicht zustimmen, habe letzte woche auf eine e-mail schnelle und hilfreiche antwort bekommen!
> 
> 
> mfg


@Lumix, Locationmaster, Clang:

Das ist ja schön und gut, aber doch kein echtes Gegenargument. 
Bluesky hat den Umstand beschrieben: "...einige user berichten das ihr (BW) ... nicht zu erreichen seid." Und daran ändern auch angenehme Erfahrungen nichts. Man kann die (leider) vorhanden negativen Erfahrungen mit positiven nicht ungeschehen machen. 
Darauf eingehen wäre besser, oder wie seht Ihr das?  

Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## CLang (8. Dezember 2004)

schon wahr, positive momente löschen keine negativen aus, es sollte aber gesagt werden, dass es welche gibt. darauf eingehen ist so ne sache...

die diskussion über die grundsätzlichkeiten der umstellung auf direktvertrieb ist doch ziemlich erschöpft (finde ich). keiner findets toll, bw sicher auch nicht (habens sicher nicht aus langeweile getan). (wieder anderes thema)  

die plötzliche umstellung ist ja auch zu verstehen, hätten sie es 3 monate vorher angekündigt, hätten sie in der zeit kein einziges bike verkauft und trotzdem hätte es kunden gegeben, die gerade erst ihr bike  bestellt haben und sich über den tisch gezogen fühlen...

dass der webshop noch nicht fertig ist, ist schade. bestellten wird aber jeder sicher per telefon, oder?! ist da der webshop nicht eher spielerei?

die bw-bikes besitzer gehen weiterhin zum service zu ihren bisherigen händlern, ist doch klar, oder? höchstens bei garantiefällen mal bei bw selbst fragen...   die neuen "stützpunkt-händler" betreffen sicher mehr neukunden mit ausgefallenen wünschen. die werdens dann schon ihren nächsten händler erfahren.

dass bei bw keiner zu erreichen ist kann ich einfach nicht bestätigen. ich habe zweimal geschrieben und relativ schnell antworten bekommen. ich könnte mir höchstens vorstellen, dass nach betreff selektiert wird. kaufinteressenten und größere problemfälle werden schnell beantwortet, prinzipielle fragen werden vielleicht "liegengelassen". ist ja doch mit viel arbeit verbunden, so eine umstellung... 

ihr wisst doch sicher besser als ich, dass bw eine kleine firma ist (ist das nicht auch der reiz keine massenware zu fahren?!), und dass vielleicht so grosse veränderungen nicht so schnell, problemlos (und professionell?) durchgezogen werden, kann einfach passieren...

also ein bischen geduld, noch ist doch nicht alles verloren, oder?  

mfg


----------



## Eisenfaust (8. Dezember 2004)

Was für ein unzufriedener Dauer-Nörgler ...


----------



## Nomercy (8. Dezember 2004)

Eisenfaust schrieb:
			
		

> Was für ein unzufriedener Dauer-Nörgler ...


Guten Abend Eisenfaust.
Ist das ein Coming Out, oder Selbstkritik ...


----------



## bluesky (9. Dezember 2004)

mir gehts nicht darum das mache menschen geduld haben (die hier im forum) und für ihre lieblingsmarke auch mal etwas wartezeit (seis am telefon oder bei der lieferzeit) in kauf nehmen ... was machen neukunden 

wie generiert bergwerk in zukunft neukunden ... über 10 - 15 stützpunkthändler ? sicher nicht 

die bekanntheit von votec oder storck haben sie nicht ... die preise von canyon auch nicht 

die aktion auf direktvertrieb umzustellen hätte man anzeigentechnisch etc mit einer kampagne ausschlachten können ... aber stattdessen bekommen es nur ein paar "sowieso bergwerkfahrer" im forum mit und 3-4 leute die zufällig die website besuchen ... was ist mit den magazinen ... werbung auf websites etc.

das ganze drumrum fehlt ...

was ist wenn jetzt ein interessent demnächst zu seinem ex-bergwerkhändler geht und der ihm erzählt das er kein bergwerk mehr verkauft ... aber wir haben hier cd, santa cruz blabla ...

dumm gelaufen 

mir gehts nicht drum die marke kaputt zu quatschen ... aber fehler die jetzt beganngen werden rächen sich und zwar spürbar


----------



## checky (9. Dezember 2004)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> die aktion auf direktvertrieb umzustellen hätte man anzeigentechnisch etc mit einer kampagne ausschlachten können ...



Der Umstieg auf den DV geschieht ja anscheinend aus finanziellen Gründen & somit wäre es ja schon extremst schwierig das auch noch über Anzeigen bekannt zu machen da gerade Anzeigen unmengen an Geld verschlingen.


----------



## bluesky (9. Dezember 2004)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> Der Umstieg auf den DV geschieht ja anscheinend aus finanziellen Gründen & somit wäre es ja schon extremst schwierig das auch noch über Anzeigen bekannt zu machen da gerade Anzeigen unmengen an Geld verschlingen.



ja aber so ist halt der effekt gleich null 

wie heisst es immer: tu gutes und rede drüber 

tu gutes und sag nix = supertoll aber keiner kriegts mit


----------



## pefro (9. Dezember 2004)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> Der Umstieg auf den DV geschieht ja anscheinend aus finanziellen Gründen & somit wäre es ja schon extremst schwierig das auch noch über Anzeigen bekannt zu machen da gerade Anzeigen unmengen an Geld verschlingen.



Ich denke man muss die Kirche schon im Dorf lassen. Die Jungs bei Bergwerk sind, wie wir in den letzten Wochen gesehen haben sicher keine Kommunikationsgenies. Ihren ökonomischen Verstand kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber selbst wer sich zu 99 Prozent aufs Bauen guter Bikes konzentriert dem sollte klar sein, das ein Direktvertrieb in der heutigen Zeit ohne Anzeigen und entsprechenden Internetauftritt (ich rede da gar nicht nur vom Web Shop) schlicht und ergreifend nicht möglich ist.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## checky (9. Dezember 2004)

Ja, das ist vollkommen richtig, ich sagte ja auch nicht, dass BW es nicht rafft.
Ich wollte gesagt haben, dass es doch möglich ist, dass z.Zt das Geld dafür einfach nicht da ist. 
Eine Seite in der Bike kostet z.B. schlappe 9000  & mit nur einer Anzeige in nur einem Mag ist es nunmal nicht getan.

AAAber da die HP ja eh noch nicht angepasst ist, verhält es sich mit der Werbung vielleicht ebenso (umgekehrt wäre es ja auch unsinnig die Werbung schon zu schalten, wenn der Internetauftritt dafür noch nicht ausgelegt ist).


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. Dezember 2004)

War gerade auf der Bergwerk-Homepage, der Shop ist ja immer noch nicht fertig!!!
Wollte mir den Bergwerk-Gürtel bestellen!!
Gibt´s in dem Shop nur die Bikes zu kaufen oder auch andere Sachen???

@AnthonyXIV: könntest du mir so einen Gürtel schicken????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomblume (23. Dezember 2004)

... immerhin sind auf der website jetzt die 2005-bikes abgebildet. 

tom


----------



## Eisenfaust (23. Dezember 2004)

Halte gerade die neue BSN in der Hand. Bikekonfiguratoren, Ab Seite 24. Wer fehlt? Ab Seite 44 werden Hardtails vorgestellt, ganz taufrisch sind die nicht, das Canyon Yellowstone ist schließlich etwas älter, aber auch vertreten. Wer fehlt? Ebenso bei den Hinterbauaktiven. Wer fehlt?

Mir sind die Modalitäten nicht bekannt, wie ein Bike in ein Magazin gerät. Entweder sind bundesdeutsche Schreiberlinge zu dumm, um die eigen Wirtschaft zu fördern oder die 'Wirtschaft' ist zu dumm, um sich dem Volk und damit dem Kunden vorzustellen. Damit mache ich meinen Haken an die Sache.


----------



## joob45 (23. Dezember 2004)

ich habe mein faunus direkt am ersten tag per fax bestellt.
nach einem tel. gespräch mit werner zebisch wurde mir der liefertermin sowie die zusätzlichen preise für die diversen optionen genannt. bw ist ansich immer erreichbar. nun gut, jetzt muß ich noch bis ende januar warten und dann habe ich doch hoffentlich mein BERGWERK zu hause.  

dv ist für alle gut die jetzt ihr bike kaufen für die anderen wars halt pech. so ist es halt.

ich freue mich trotzdem auf mein bw-  bike


----------



## locationmaster (23. Dezember 2004)

jetzt nochmal ich.

genau wie joob45 habe ich mein mercury sl-rahmen bei werner bestellt.
der liefertermin soll auch bei mir ende januar sein und ich habe
wegen extrawuenschen ein paar mails geschrieben und angerufen.
jedesmal ging jemand ans tel. und als toni nicht zu sprechen war
bat ich um rueckruf, der auch nach ca. 45 min (auf mein handy) erfolgte   .
ich kann mich nicht beschweren.
wenn jetzt mein rahmen noch ende januar kommt und meine extras
reibungslos umgesetzt wurden dann bin ich mal echt froh mein zweites
bike bei bergwerk gekauft zu haben.
anstatt sich immer weiter zu beschweren solltet ihr auch lieber in ein 
neues bergwerk "investieren".
wichtig ist was am ende rauskommt und nicht wann der onlineshop an den start geht, es geht ja auch ohne besondere muehen sehr gut ohne.

mehr dann naechstes jahr im "der gliebte und ..."

ps: und nicht so viel fressen an weihnachten


----------



## Nomercy (23. Dezember 2004)

@locationmaster & joob45
Glückwunsch zur Kaufentscheidung und vor allem ein gutes Gelingen bei der weiteren Abwicklung. Es wird viele hier interessieren, wie es läuft.
Ich freue mich auch sehr auf mein Pfadfinder, bestellt habe ich es im Oktober. Eigentlich sollte es in der 48KW so weit sein, aber es wird wohl Januar werden, naja. Ich hoffe ihr überholt mich nicht rechts mit euren neuen Bikes. Und ich hoffe, daß es Bergwerk mit seiner neuen Kundengruppe besser macht, als mit der alten.
Gruß & ein frohes Fest
Nomercy


----------



## XC_Freund (5. Januar 2005)

Mal wieder mein aktueller Stand. Meine Bestellung von September mit Liefertermin 30.11.04 ist immernoch nicht da. Dabei hieß es in der ersten Dezemberwoche, daß das Bike gepulvert ist! Und von daher kommt wohl auch die Auslieferverzögerung. Der Pulverer bekommt die Kohle von Bergwerk nicht und rückt die Rahmen dann auch nicht raus. Um unsere Firma steht es wohl sehr schlecht   
Ich hoffe trotzdem das ich noch eines der letzten bekomme


----------



## Lumix (5. Januar 2005)

XC_Freund schrieb:
			
		

> .............die Kohle von Bergwerk nicht und rückt die Rahmen dann auch nicht raus. Um unsere Firma steht es wohl sehr schlecht
> Ich hoffe trotzdem das ich noch eines der letzten bekomme



...das sind keine gute Nachrichten!!!!  

Ich bin aber fest davon überzeugt, dass die Jungs bei BW das in den Griff bekommen  

Woher hast Du die Info????

Lumix


----------



## Fettkloß (5. Januar 2005)

@ xc freund - würde mich auch mal interessieren wer dir das gesagt hat - kann ja eigentlich nur dein händler gewesen sein . aber wer plaudert denn mit dem über solche internas ? bergwerk ja sicher nicht - kann mir nicht vorstellen das die zu deinem händler sagen - "ja wir bekommen den rahmen nicht vom pulverer weil wir keine 50 fürs pulvern mehr haben" . 

bleibt ja nur der pulverer der das deinem händler gesagt haben kann - oder ?

@ lumix - ich hoffe auch das die das in den griff bekommen , aber manchmal wird sowas von anderen entschieden


----------



## XC_Freund (5. Januar 2005)

War der Händler. Es geht bestimmt auch nicht in so einem Fall um 50, da Bergwerk sicher nicht nur einen Rahmen pulvern lässt.
Es gibt natürlich auch Kunden, die auf Alternativen umgestiegen sind. Ich harre natürlich noch weiter aus. Meine persönliche Deadline ist aber im März erreicht.
Für mich ist die Sache zumindest vorstellbar. Die Lieferzeiten sind nach meiner Meinung immernoch die Probleme für den schlechten Absatz. 
Da ändert Direktvertrieb auch nichts, oder hat jemand schon ein Bike über den Direktvertrieb erhalten?

Für die schlechten Gewinne, die Bergwerk an einem Rahmen erzielt, muß man wohl sehen, daß es zwar schön ist wenn die Firma kulant ist und gebrochene Rahmen ersetzt (1.Serienkunde == Endtester Problematik). Aber wenn Bergwerk bestimmte Rahmen von Serien mancher Modell immer zweimal herstellen muss, bleibt da auch nicht viel übrig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomercy (5. Januar 2005)

Leider kann ich als Betroffener Kunde XC_Freund`s Aussage, bestätigen (sowohl die Information an sich, als auch die Konsequenz der Nicht-Lieferbarkeit von fertig gepulverten Rahmen). Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## Lumix (5. Januar 2005)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> @ lumix - ich hoffe auch das die das in den griff bekommen , aber manchmal wird sowas von anderen entschieden



Das ist wohl so. ICh kann ein Lied davon singen!!

Ich habe vor 3 Jahren noch 750 Kollegen gehabt, davon sind jetzt noch 14 übrig!!!!  

Lumix


----------



## Lumix (5. Januar 2005)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> Leider kann ich als Betroffener Kunde XC_Freund`s Aussage, bestätigen (sowohl die Information an sich, als auch die Konsequenz der Nicht-Lieferbarkeit von fertig gepulverten Rahmen). Gruß, Nomercy



.....Du hast doch ein Bike??? oder ziehst Du ein Neues???

Lumix


----------



## Nomercy (5. Januar 2005)

Lumix schrieb:
			
		

> .....Du hast doch ein Bike??? oder ziehst Du ein Neues???
> 
> Lumix


 Habe auf ein Pathfinder gewartet ...


----------



## Fettkloß (5. Januar 2005)

@ xc freund - ja sicher wird es nicht nur um 50  gehen , mir ging es auch eher darum wer dir das gesagt hat . 

was ich nicht verstehe - beim bergwerktag sagte der bruder vom chef , also der der da schweisst , "wir haben kapazität von 5000 rahmen im jahr" . teilt man das großzügig durch 300 tage und rundet es nach unten ab , könnten 16 rahmen am tag die firma verlassen . wie kommen diese lieferzeiten zu stande ? kombiniere : das geldproblem besteht wohl schon ne ganze weile ! und die vergangenheit zeigt - wer geldlöcher so lange vor sich her schiebt und nix dagegen unternimmt , kann leicht in das loch reinfallen


----------



## joob45 (5. Januar 2005)

so wie ich die sache sehe steht es um bergwerk zur zeit wirklich nicht besonderst gut, aber gerade jetzt sollte man zu dieser firma stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomercy (5. Januar 2005)

joob45 schrieb:
			
		

> so wie ich die sache sehe steht es um bergwerk zur zeit wirklich nicht besonderst gut, aber gerade jetzt sollte man zu dieser firma stehen.


 Ja, das wäre schön. Aber die Tür öffnet nach beiden Seiten. Und hier geht es offenbar nur um Geld. Wieviel würdest Du Dich diesen Beistand kosten lassen ... ? 
  Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## Faunus (5. Januar 2005)

Unter diesem Geldloch habe ich schon 2004 im Frühling gelitten. Musste fast 10 Wochen auf den Austausch einer gebrochenen Kettenstrebe warten. Jede Woche hatten sie eine andere fadenscheinige Ausrede. Beim ersten Anruf nach 6 Wochen sagten sie sogar, die Strebe ist schon an meinen Händler unterwegs. Nach 9 Wochen hab ich dann eine Matt lackierte genommen, weil die Glänzende immer noch nicht vom Pulvern zurück war.

Das schlimme finde ich halt, daß die von Bergwerk ihre Versprechen nicht einhalten. Man sollte zum Kunden wenigstens so ehrlich sein und realistische Liefertermine mitteilen.


----------



## Fettkloß (5. Januar 2005)

was heist zu der firma stehen ??? ich hab meine bikes total lieb , das is ja wohl klar . die fa. bergwerk finde ich ansich auch ganz gut - eben weil die so klein und persönlich sind .

aber zur zeit brauch ich echt kein neues bike - ein pfadfinder würde mir schon gefallen , aber ich hab jede menge bikes - meine frau würde mich umbringen wenn ich dieses oder nächstes jahr mit nem neuen projekt anfange . es geht echt nicht - da steh ich lieber zu meiner frau    auch wenns noch so hart ist für mich und für bergwerk   

@ rocky - nur mal angenommen es kommt wie es nicht kommen soll , findet das treffen trotzdem statt ??? ich wäre auf jeden fall dafür !!!!!!! ich hab mir den 16 & 17.4 schon mit edding im kalender eingetragen , geht nicht mehr zu ändern


----------



## Fettkloß (5. Januar 2005)

@ faunus - bitte versetz dich mal in die lage von jemandem dem die kohle ausgeht oder noch schlimmer - der keine mehr hat , aber das nicht an die große glocke hängen kann ( und will ) klar ist der kunde in dem fall blöd dran.

was wäre wenn bw zumacht ? dann gibt garkeine kettenstrebe mehr !!!! seh es mal so - is zwar hart aber so isses doch !


----------



## daif (5. Januar 2005)

@fettkloß

na aber Hallo!!! Das Bergwerk Saison-Opening MUSS  stattfinden!! Selbst wenn es von BW aus nicht gehen sollte können wir uns doch treffen!!
Ich freu mich schon seit Ende letzten Jahres wie ein Schneekönig mal mit euch biken zugehen und die anderen die nicht am BW Tag sein konnten kennenzulernen!!

*******, das mit den Lieferzeiten und nicht sehr zuversichtlichen Gerüchten  
ich bange um BW


----------



## Fettkloß (5. Januar 2005)

@ daif - also 2 leute kommen dann schon mal zum treffen


----------



## daif (5. Januar 2005)

klar!!!
und wenn die anderen rumzicken organisier ich nen Bus (ich mach gerade Praktikum bei EVOBUS, Bushersteller "Setra" und so) und die anderen werden abgeholt, ob sie wollen oder nicht


----------



## Faunus (5. Januar 2005)

@Fettklos: Ich kann mich gut in deren Lage versetzen, ich habe auch schon in einer Firma gearbeitet, die dieselben Probleme hatte. Auch in meiner jetzigen Firma gabs schon schlechte Zeiten. Ich darf trotzdem meine Kunden nicht mit Falschaussagen verärgern und mit der Zeit vergraulen.

Wenn man mir den Termin eines neuen Bikes Monatelang immer wieder verschieben würde, dann würde ich irgendwann stornieren.


----------



## joob45 (5. Januar 2005)

mit unterstützen meinte ich das ich mein bestelltes faunus auf jedenfall nehme und nicht stonieren werde. die andere seite ist natürlich die wenn man es genau nimmt hat man jetzt nur noch ein direktversender-bike sowie canyon. und wenn ich nun das nerve es9 mit dem faunus vergleiche und dort die parts sehe die verbaut werden komme ich natürlich ins grübeln. aber ich kaufe mir mein bw faunus auf jedenfall und damit unterstütze ich die firma.

wenn mal was kaputt gehen sollte, die firma ist eine schweißfirma und wird, wenn es mal für bw doch schwarz werden sollte, bestimmt bestimmte reparaturen noch weiter für seine kunden durch führen.

kopf hoch die erholen sich bestimmt wieder.


----------



## Fettkloß (5. Januar 2005)

> wenn mal was kaputt gehen sollte, die firma ist eine schweißfirma und wird, wenn es mal für bw doch schwarz werden sollte, bestimmt bestimmte reparaturen noch weiter für seine kunden durch führen.




das ist sehr interessant - du hast recht , bw schweißt noch so rollkontainer und son zeug . die schweißen auch für cheeta bikes . wenn es so wäre wie du jetzt einfach angenommen hast , dann müssten bergwerk und die "schweißfirma" 2 eigenständige und voneinander unabhängige firmen sein .

über die rechtsform kann ich nix sagen , aber mal angenommen es wären 2 firmen dann könnte doch die "schweißfirma" der firma bergwerk mal kurz unter die arme greifen , finanziell . oder wenigstens bürgen . 
da das nicht passiert ist bis jetzt mutmaße ich mal das es eine firma ist , und dann wird im fall der fälle auch die "schweißfirma" nix mehr schweißen .

wenn du als firma erst mal soweit bist das du zur bank gehen mußt um nachschlag zu holen hast du in der heutigen zeit sehr sehr sehr schlechte karten . besonders in der größenordnug - klein bis ein bisschen größer !! wenn du aber phillp holzmann heist regelt das der bundeskanzler für dich   
also ein tolles konzept und volle auftragsbücher , ja selbst immobilien retten dich heut zu tage nicht mehr vor der pleite .

es gibt ja den spruch - hast du 1000  schulden hast du ein problem , hast du 1000000  schulden hat die bank ein problem . da steckt viel wahrheit drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (5. Januar 2005)

Das klingt ja alles nicht so schön. Wenn es mal so weit ist, dass die Subunternehmer die Ware wegen unbezahlter Rechungen einbehalten, dann kann man eigentlich nur noch schwarz sehen.   

Ich glaube auch, dass es zwei Fimen gibt, nämlich die Metallbaufirma vom Herrn Gürses und die Bergwerk GmbH. Da die aber wahrscheinlich beide den selben Besitzern gehören, sind wohl auch beide von der Schieflage betroffen. Das ist jetzt aber nur Spekulation.

Ich werde auf jeden Fall auch zum Bergwerk-Treffen im April kommen. Wäre schade, wenn wir dann eine Schweigeminute einlegen müssten...


----------



## Fettkloß (5. Januar 2005)

ich habs !!!!!!- wir gründen eine aktiengesellschaft !!!!!!!!!! so beschafft sich doch jeder konzern heute kohle - man nennt das "kapitalerhöhung" . das gehört heute schon zum guten ton .


----------



## joob45 (5. Januar 2005)

ok ich bin dabei


----------



## Fettkloß (5. Januar 2005)

joob45 - wir müssen noch nen paar aktionäre finden sonst wird der ausgabepreis so hoch


----------



## Fettkloß (5. Januar 2005)

ich überlege grade - wenn ich 51% erwerben würde könnte ich doch die farben bestimmen   und ich könnte verbieten das shimaNo parts verbaut werden .


----------



## Nomercy (5. Januar 2005)

Ende Januar sollten ja wohl die Kompletträder an die Kunden ausgeliefert werden, die via DV bestellt haben. Ich denke dann wird alles gut (oder die Bombe platzt).  Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## Coffee (5. Januar 2005)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> ich überlege grade - wenn ich 51% erwerben würde könnte ich doch die farben bestimmen   und ich könnte verbieten das shimaNo parts verbaut werden .



vielleicht kannst du das unternehmen auch demnächst für 1 Euro kaufen. Du musst dann allerdings die verbindlichkeiten mit übernehmen.


coffee


----------



## Fettkloß (5. Januar 2005)

> vielleicht kannst du das unternehmen auch demnächst für 1 Euro kaufen. Du musst dann allerdings die verbindlichkeiten mit übernehmen.




das ist nicht gesagt - es gab durchaus schon unternehmen die für 1DM oder 1  verkauft wurden und die altlasten mussten nicht übernommen werden . da müssen dann halt einige mitspielen und der backround muss stimmen   


ob das bei mir der fall ist .............


----------



## Nomercy (5. Januar 2005)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> das ist nicht gesagt - es gab durchaus schon unternehmen die für 1DM oder 1  verkauft wurden und die altlasten mussten nicht übernommen werden . da müssen dann halt einige mitspielen und der backround muss stimmen
> ob das bei mir der fall ist .............


  Jetzt erscheint Deine Zurückhaltung bzgl. der Bergwerk-Domain in einem völlig neuen Licht!  

   Was mich weiter interessiert:



Nimmst Du schon Bestellungen an?
Wie werden die Preise?
Wirst Du einen Webshop aufbauen und/oder Direktversenden?
Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (5. Januar 2005)

zu frage 1

nein 


zu frage 2

preise werden verzehnfacht - interessierte kunden müssen ein bewerbungsgespräch mit einem würdigen einduck abschließen .


zu frage 3 

weder noch . bikes können nur noch persönlich abgeholt werden . es erfolgt eine 5 tägige biketour mit dem kunden als letzter test der persönlichen eignung . per satelit werden noch polizeiliches führungszeugnis sowie bonität und familienverhältnisse überprüft .


du siehst - die marke bergwerk wird deutlich aufgewertet um nicht zu sagen elitär . dennoch bleibt sie bodenständig , (siehe antwort frage 3 , biketour)


----------



## Coffee (5. Januar 2005)

sowas nennt man dann galgenhumor.


coffee


----------



## daif (5. Januar 2005)

humor ist ein elementares Lebenszeichen,
wer seinen humor verliert ist quasi schon tot....

Tooooooooooonnnniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, wo bist duuuuuuuuuuu  





( @toni: im Ernst, n paar positive statements wären so langsam angebracht)



(btw. gibt es ein nicht elementares Lebenszeichen   )


----------



## Fettkloß (5. Januar 2005)

ich denke es gibt weitaus schlimmeres dieser tage . wenn ein unternehmen pleite geht ( was ich nach wie vor bw nicht wünsche ) dann hat der unternehmer meist einen mehr oder minder großen teil selbst zu der misere beigetragen . ich bin seit 16jahren auch mein eigener chef und habe schon sehr dunkle täler durchlaufen   ich weis also wovon ich spreche . und etwas humor schadet in dem fall nicht - er ist ja nicht gehässig .


----------



## Fettkloß (5. Januar 2005)

daif - reiß dich bitte zusammen , nicht nach toni schreien !!!! wir sind gestandene bergwerkfahrer


----------



## Nomercy (5. Januar 2005)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> ... polizeiliches führungszeugnis ... und familienverhältnisse überprüft.


 Über Preisverzehnfachung, persönliches Bewerbungsgespräch und 5-tägige Biketour kann man ja noch reden,
   aber der Rest ... <leise> muß das denn wirklich sein? </leise>.
 Ich war jung, und brauchte das Geld...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daif (5. Januar 2005)

ich finde ja so langsam müssen wir diese Scherze glaub etwas zügeln.....
trotzdem möchte ich noch eines ansprechen:
wenn im FAlle des Falles, was wir alle um Gottes Willen nicht hoffen,......

dann sollten wir zusammenlegen und die Rechte an dem Namen kaufen, quasi als Denkmalsschutz!!


----------



## Fettkloß (5. Januar 2005)

@ nomercy - sei froh das du schon eins hast    

@ daif - warum zügeln ? ham wir das je gemacht ?? warum jetzt damit anfangen ???

ist bergwerk ein eingetragenes markenzeichen ---- ich glaube nicht - oder ?


----------



## Eisenfaust (5. Januar 2005)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> klar!!!
> und wenn die anderen rumzicken organisier ich nen Bus (ich mach gerade Praktikum bei EVOBUS, Bushersteller "Setra" und so) und die anderen werden abgeholt, ob sie wollen oder nicht




Ich könnte Dich ja fast beim Wort nehmen, das würde mir einges an Problemen aus dem Weg räumen ;-)


----------



## Fettkloß (5. Januar 2005)

hast du ein neues kätzchen ???


----------



## Eisenfaust (5. Januar 2005)

wondermike schrieb:
			
		

> Das klingt ja alles nicht so schön. Wenn es mal so weit ist, dass die Subunternehmer die Ware wegen unbezahlter Rechungen einbehalten, dann kann man eigentlich nur noch schwarz sehen.
> 
> Ich glaube auch, dass es zwei Fimen gibt, nämlich die Metallbaufirma vom Herrn Gürses und die Bergwerk GmbH. Da die aber wahrscheinlich beide den selben Besitzern gehören, sind wohl auch beide von der Schieflage betroffen. Das ist jetzt aber nur Spekulation.
> 
> Ich werde auf jeden Fall auch zum Bergwerk-Treffen im April kommen. Wäre schade, wenn wir dann eine Schweigeminute einlegen müssten...



Da überlege ich gerade, ob dann die Firma des Gürses für Bergwerk GmbH gerade stehen muß. Ich bin in diesen Rechtsformen nicht firm, aber soweit ich weiß, muß Gürses mit dem Kapital der noch virilen Firma nicht für die GmbH einstehen. Aber die Rechtskundigen sollten da Besseres wissen. 

VOTEC wurde im vergangenen Jahr gerade so 'gerettet', und stand Cannondale nicht vor zwei oder drei Jahren auch kurz vor dem Aus und ist dann als Totgeblaubter lebendiger denn je aus der Asche gestiegen?

Die Superpartei und der Super-Kanzler haben für 2005 wieder einmal Wachstum prognostiziert, 1,7 %, was von diversen Wirtschaftsinstituten wieder nach unten relativiert wurde. Sicher steht Bergwerk nicht pro totum für den gesamten Mittelstand,  trotzdem sieht es allgemein nicht sehr rosig aus.

In diesem Zusammenhang frage ich mich aber auch gerade, wie dieser Größte Kanzler Aller Zeiten 500 Mio  Soforthilfe in die Luft blasen kann ... Ein Lawinenhund hilft keinem mehr, wenn er selber kurz vorm Exitus steht ... Ach, der gedanke flog zu weit über das Wolkenkuckucksheim ...


----------



## Endurance (5. Januar 2005)

Eigentlich wollte ich ja kein Statement zur finanziellen Situation abgegeben, aber nur zur Info:
Das sich Götz (der Pulverer) über BW schon des öfteren beschwert hat ist schon mindestens seit einem Jahr bekannt (da hab ich mein PF bestellt und erst nach 4 Monaten bekommen). Die Aussagen kamen von unterschiedlichen Händlern (nicht nur Berkwerkhändler). Das der Verpulverer hier geschäftsschädigend arbeitet wundert mich - kann's sich aber wohl erlauben, da er wohl recht gute Arbeit leistet (viele deutsche Bikefirmen pulvern dort - bei mir um die Ecke). Ürbigens kostet so eine Pulverung ca. 100. Vielleicht sollte man bei BW mal anfragen ob man auch Rohrahmen kriegen kann inkl. Aufklebern. Dann kann man selber pulvern lassen...

Man kanns auch positiv sehen:
Schon so lange Probleme und es gibt BW noch - dann wird es schon irgendwie weitergehen. Andererseits ist irgendwann auch mal endgültig Schluß. Mit dem DV versucht man wohl wieder Kapital reinzuholen. Allerdings würde das nur funktionieren wenn Kunden vorab zahlen. Denn momentan kein Geld also keine Rahmen ohne Rahmen keine Kunden die zahlen => wiederrum kein Geld also wie kommt man raus aus der Misere? Z.b. durch Verkaufen von Dienstleistungen (Metallverarbeitung) oder abstoßen von Lagerbeständen (Shimpanski parts etc.).

So und nu kann der Moderator kommen und den Thread schließen


----------



## XC_Freund (6. Januar 2005)

Ich wollte den Rahmen eigentlich ungepulvert haben, da ich die Farbe der Marzocchi All Mountain 1 (Desert Storm) am Rahmen haben wollte und der Götz die Farbe nicht hatte. Aber dann gab es zuviel Gefasel über Garantie und ich bin auf die Pike umgesattelt (trotzdem natürlich indiv. Lackierung). Wäre ich nur hart geblieben


----------



## wondermike (6. Januar 2005)

Eisenfaust schrieb:
			
		

> In diesem Zusammenhang frage ich mich aber auch gerade, wie dieser Größte Kanzler Aller Zeiten 500 Mio  Soforthilfe in die Luft blasen kann ... Ein Lawinenhund hilft keinem mehr, wenn er selber kurz vorm Exitus steht ... Ach, der gedanke flog zu weit über das Wolkenkuckucksheim ...


Hättest Du mal richtig hingehört. Die 500 Mio sind eben keine Soforthilfe sondern werden für den langfristigen Wiederaufbau über mehrere Jahre ausbezahlt. Da wird in diesem unserem Lande wahrlich viel Geld für weniger sinnvolle Zwecke ausgegeben.


----------



## Fettkloß (6. Januar 2005)

@ wondermike -


----------



## Lumix (6. Januar 2005)

@XC_Freund

Was hat dich eigentlich bewogen, diese Info zu posten?

Ich denke, dass durch dieses Aktion die Kaufzurückhaltung im Markt noch gesteigert wird   und das nicht gerade förderlich ist.
Wenn ich bei BW wäre, würde ich das Forum dicht machen, da solche postings den Ruf massiv schädigen.


Lumix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (6. Januar 2005)

@ lumix - du erinnerst dich das es vor nicht langer zeit schon mal einen thred mit dem thema gab - der wurde gelöscht - is ok .

mittlerweile ist das gerücht (wahr , halb wahr , oder was auch immer ) so weit verbreitet das es nix mehr schädigen kann . und bergwerk trägt durch sein verhalten ja auch nicht zur klärung bei . nicht das die uns eine erklärung schuldig wären - aber was ist mit den bikes von nomercy und xc freund und .....lieferzeiten bei anderen kunden ? was ist mit nem shop auf der bergwerkseite ? warum die massive preissenkung ? 

ich werde auch schon von anderen bikern angesprochen "hast ja bald nen klassiker " --- hab ich gestern anhören müssen !! xc freund hat hier bestimmt keine geheimnisse oder irgendwelche exotischen gerüchte in die welt gesetzt .

die aussage von dem händler das der pulverer die rahmen nicht rausrückt weil rechnungen nicht bezahlt sind ist nur ein puzzelteil was in das gerüchtepuzzel passt !


----------



## carloz (6. Januar 2005)

Heyheyhey ?!

Wasn hier los ?
Ich glaub ich hör ned richtig ?
Lt. den Ausführungen ist ja BW schon tot ?! Das kann ich ja garnich gleuben tun   

Ich hoffe es ja nich *hoff*

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## daif (6. Januar 2005)

NEIN NEIN NEIN!!!!

Um Gottes Willen!!!

Man macht sich halt Gedanken, und du weisst doch selbst besser als ich mit wieviel Ironie (manchmal auch Zynismus) hier an die Sache rangegangen wird!
Allerdings auch nur, da die ganze Situation usw leider die Möglichkeit nicht ausschließen, dass es BW schlecht geht...

und dass sich von offizieller Seite in letzter Zeit leider in jeglicher Hinsicht sehr wenig getan hat, trägt eben auch dazu bei, dass die Leute sich gewisse Fragen stellen...oder?

das muss aber nicht heissen, dass es so schlimm ist wie manche hier denken..

totgesagte/ totgeglaubte leben länger   

in diesem Sinne hoffe ich das beste


----------



## Eisenfaust (6. Januar 2005)

... und die Hoffnung, ja die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuallerletzt ...


----------



## raffic (6. Januar 2005)

ja nu dann laßt uns mal alle schön hoffen.


----------



## saturno (6. Januar 2005)

carloz schrieb:
			
		

> Heyheyhey ?!
> 
> Wasn hier los ?
> Ich glaub ich hör ned richtig ?
> ...



Ist der Ruf erst mal ruiniert, lästert sich recht ungeniert!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## daif (6. Januar 2005)

@saturno
 naja, das kann man vielleicht auf den ersten paar Seiten feststellen, das habe ich ja auch bemängelt...aber das waren auch Leute die eh nix mit der marke am Hut haben...

aber zu den jetzigen posts kann man das net so platt sagen!! (bzw nur wenn man die Leute hier nicht kennt)


----------



## saturno (6. Januar 2005)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> @saturno
> naja, wer die Leute nicht kennt, sollte nicht vorschnell urteilen



Hey, nix Vorurteil, ist nur ne Feststellung. Is schon lustig, was manche Leute über Bergwerk alles issen wollen bzw. besser können. Und merke, an jedem Gerücht ist ein Funke Wahrheit dran.


----------



## daif (6. Januar 2005)

hab selbst vorschnell reagiert, sorry!
aber habs schon geändert (bevor ich deine Antwort gelesen hab)

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (6. Januar 2005)

vielleicht ist es wirklich an der zeit den thread zuzumachen. bevor hier noch die user beginnen wild aufeinander einzuschlagen.  

möchte das natürlich nciht einfach so machen. vielelicht macht ihr euch mal gedanken.

grüße coffee


----------



## carloz (6. Januar 2005)

Vorschlag: Wir lassen den Fred ruhen, bis Fakten kommen ?!

Sperren is blööööhööööd   

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Endurance (6. Januar 2005)

carloz schrieb:
			
		

> Vorschlag: Wir lassen den Fred ruhen, bis Fakten kommen ?!
> Sperren is blööööhööööd
> greetZ
> CarloZ


Was erwartest Du für Fakten und von wem?? Glaube kaum das BW hier sagt klar wir sind (fast) pleite...
Ich erwarte hier keine weitere Auskunft. Das einzige was mich freuen würde wäre wenn die Rahmen wieder geliefert werden können und die Leutchen weiter kaufen. Nur bitte nennt uns realistische Lieferzeiten. Andere Firmen liefern auch schlecht aber da wird man nicht von Woche zu Woche vertröstet.

==> ich wäre dafür das hier jetzt als ReadOnly abzulegen. Ob sperre oder auf freiwilliger Basis is mir egal - ich halt jetzt hier aber meine Finger ab sofort STILL....


----------



## Coffee (6. Januar 2005)

denke es dreht sich eh alles im kreis die letzten wochen hier im thread. wir sollten alle mal ruhe reinbringen. 

ich werde ihn also mal zum "read only" bennenen hiermit freiwillig ;-). sollte bw irgendeine aktuelle info haben, werden sie eh einen neuen thread aufmachen.

grüße coffee


----------



## maaatin (7. Januar 2005)

Eisenfaust schrieb:
			
		

> ...und stand Cannondale nicht vor zwei oder drei Jahren auch kurz vor dem Aus und ist dann als Totgeblaubter lebendiger denn je aus der Asche gestiegen?



Das Problem war damals der Ausflug ins Motorradgeschäft. Allein der hat Cannondale in die Pleite getrieben. Das Bikegeschäft war immer rentabel. Einer der bisherigen Hauptaktionäre, hat dann den Fahrradteil aus der Insolvenzmasse übernommen (die übrigen Aktionäre kuckten aber in die Röhre) und das Geschäft scheint zu laufen. 

Was Cannondale aber auch nicht davon abhält mal eine Bike-Lieferung hinauszuzögern. Bei mir lags damals lt. Cannondale am Zulieferer Shimano....


----------



## carloz (8. Januar 2005)

@Endurance: Okayokayokay, nur nich aufregen   
Ich will ja kein Statement.
Nur dieses Geplänkel bringt ja auch nüscht ?


Man is hier ne Stimmung   

greetZ
CarloZ (der auch nix mehr sagt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (8. Januar 2005)

hey carloz - ich hab dich erwischt !!!! wer um 00:03 uhr noch im internet surft kann nicht krank sein !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! also am samstag 20 punkte zur strafe  





hi ihr,

nachdem der thread eh nur noch off topic ist, werde ich ihn jetzt schließen.

grüße coffee


----------

